# Official Raw Discussion Thread-Booker YES MASTA Toby



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol at Barrett's IC title still being illustrious. The belt's legacy has been tarnished with jobber booking for years.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol at Barrett's IC title still being illustrious. The belt's legacy has ben tarnished with jobber booking for years.


For me it hasn't been credible since maybe 2004 when Orton was the champion. It's had a few credible feuds over it since then such as Mysterio/Jericho but it's really felt like garbage for most of the past 10 years.

So few good champions in recent years, sad really. I used to love that title.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol at Barrett's IC title still being illustrious. The belt's legacy has been tarnished with jobber booking for years.


WWE fooling people into thinking a jobber's title match at WM is important and amazing simply to make up for the fact they couldn't book their most over Star Bryan into a top match at WM. Simple as.

Cena once again booked on top, things never change.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking at this through my Bryan prism, If Bryan doesnt merit being mentioned in the preview save for him taking the belt from Barrett, if WWE doesnt care to hype that he doesnt have a match, then why should anyone care? He's the forgotten man, but I wouldnt be surprised if WWE has Roman face hug him when he appears before the crowd.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I understand all(well some) of the bile directed towards the IC title, but at least give credit to them for trying to turn it around. You think if they put the strap on bryan that they are going to job him out? seriously? they are putting main eventers in the mid card title scenes (secondary titles?) They are fucking trying to right a wrong, and I'm looking forward to this match because, well who doesn't love a ladder match man? lol.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope to get better Orton booking. And undertaker mind games. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Some of that stuff felt like 40's style comic book summaries. Felt like I should have been leaning in towards a radio instead of reading it online...


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

4 weeks away from WM and I legit don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

All the behind the scenes stuff is more interesting than WM. Lesnar at UFC, AJ's Twitter spat with Stephanie, Rollins' personal problems, the law suit againt Punk and Cabana...

Are we experiencing wrestling or TMZ tabloid culture?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Humongous said:


> All the behind the scenes stuff is more interesting than WM. Lesnar at UFC, AJ's Twitter spat with Stephanie, Rollins' personal problems, the law suit againt Punk and Cabana...
> 
> Are we experiencing wrestling or TMZ tabloid culture?


Who cares? Like you said, its more interesting than WM. If WWE was smart, they would adapt this kind of stuff. Then again, that would hinge on WWE being smart


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Only excited bc I'll be there. Should be a great crowd in jersey


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well the crowd should make sure things are interesting at least.

I take it Lesnar isn't booked to show up?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty much just looking forward to the crowd at this point and whatever they do with the IC title, since all my faves are seem to be involved in that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I want to know why R-Truth is anywhere near the IC title picture. There's literally 20 people I could name who I'd rather be involved before him.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Looking at this through my Bryan prism, If Bryan doesnt merit being mentioned in the preview save for him taking the belt from Barrett, if WWE doesnt care to hype that he doesnt have a match, then why should anyone care? He's the forgotten man, but I wouldnt be surprised if WWE has Roman face hug him when he appears before the crowd.


He only gets mentioned as a afterthought and in the same line as R-Truth. That's sad really.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Considering that they're in NJ, I feel like this may be the night that AJ returns. A Sheamus return seems plausible as well since Mania is 4 weeks away and they'd presumably want his match to have at least that long to build.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

T0M said:


> I want to know why R-Truth is anywhere near the IC title picture. There's literally 20 people I could name who I'd rather be involved before him.


Yeah that is pretty lame. Guy was doing practically nothing for months but suddenly is an IC title contender? What? :drake1

He's another one of those 40+ year olds that needs to call it a career already.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow night


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

R-Truth entertains me, screw you guys.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WM main event getting third billing with the 15 time WWE champion going for the US belt headlining this Raw card .. 

That's all you need to know about what a massive F this mania is.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hoping for a good crowd. Memphis and Nashville were GOD AWFUL.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

HHHbkDX said:


> Hoping for a good crowd. Memphis and Nashville were GOD AWFUL.


It's WWE's job to excite the audience.

It's not their fault if Fastlane and the Raw after it were crap.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

IC build should continue to be fun, I guess. ME feud needs more Brock. And I hope AJ returns.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

T0M said:


> It's WWE's job to excite the audience.
> 
> It's not their fault if Fastlane and the Raw after it were crap.




True, but there are just certain crowds who won't react to anything. At Fastlane even Sting didn't get a big pop, they sat on their hands during the very good Tag Team titles match, etc. All these idiots did was chant USA! USA! during Cena vs Rusev. It's just a lot more fun to watch when the people in the arena aren't in a fucking coma.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> True, but there are just certain crowds who won't react to anything. At Fastlane even Sting didn't get a big pop, they sat on their hands during the very good Tag Team titles match, etc. All these idiots did was chant USA! USA! during Cena vs Rusev. It's just a lot more fun to watch when the people in the arena aren't in a fucking coma.


The WWE product usually is boring though and predictable. First off, why would the crowd pop for a guy that was basically dead for the last 13 years (How HHH puts it, I enjoyed his TNA shit)? Secondly, it's hard to be entertained when WWE throws you the most simple storylines to follow,"Bad guy is Russian, Good guy is American" "Cheer for good guy"! It's been done before.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> The WWE product usually is boring though and predictable. First off, why would the crowd pop for a guy that was basically dead for the last 13 years (How HHH puts it, I enjoyed his TNA shit)? *Secondly, it's hard to be entertained when WWE throws you the most simple storylines to follow,"Bad guy is Russian, Good guy is American" "Cheer for good guy"!* It's been done before.



Unfortunately THAT is the only thing that works with a lot of these idiots. No matter which guy was going up against Rusev, the crowd was always hot for it. I absolutely hate it, but people still love that USA #1 , every other country sucks bullshit. You could feed Adam Rose to Rusev and you'd still have at least half the audience chanting USA! USA!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Unfortunately THAT is the only thing that works with a lot of these idiots. No matter which guy was going up against Rusev, the crowd was always hot for it. I absolutely hate it, but people still love that USA #1 , every other country sucks bullshit. You could feed Adam Rose to Rusev and you'd still have at least half the audience chanting USA! USA!


You have the god damn guy using props like a Russian medal, Russian flag, praising Putin, hating Obama and you want the fans not to be drawn in to the hatred? It's like (stay with me) a NAZI sympathizer praising Hitler and you expecting the fans to not chant against it. Foolish. If WWE didn't use the nationality (Rusev isn't even fucking Russian!) of said wrestlers, they wouldn't get so much USA chants.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

What are people talking about? The crowd on Raw was hot, Orton probably got the biggest pop of the year.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Well usually in years past the Raw previews around Mania time were exciting but fuck me I hate to sound so negative but it honestly doesn't even sound exciting whatsoever this year, wtf?

Should we expect Lesnar or Sting or any fucking star power at all?

And lucky it's in New Jersey that atleast adds something to it.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

will they mention anything about Brock? will the crowd chant for him?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bryan better not mess up with Ambrose's first PPV win since forever


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we expect Orton to save Jon Stewart from a Curb Stomp from rollins?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Humongous said:


> All the behind the scenes stuff is more interesting than WM. Lesnar at UFC, AJ's Twitter spat with Stephanie, Rollins' personal problems, the law suit againt Punk and Cabana...
> 
> Are we experiencing wrestling or TMZ tabloid culture?


You forget Titus O'Neil & Darren Young's twitter/instagram pipebombs too.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm so damn hyped to see Jon there tonight


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the WWE World Heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar, Sting and the Undertaker all there to build up their respective matches. Oh wait a minute....


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking forward to the IC title scene. Hopefully Ambrose gets to cut a promo that isn't relegated to the App or WWE.com. 

Some mindgames from The Undetaker would be good too. We definitely need to see something, anything from him.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the crowd reaction, should be interesting, and the IC title scene. Other than that, nothing, zero.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can we expect Orton to save Jon Stewart from a Curb Stomp from rollins?


Probably, & then he's gonna RKO him. The return of 2010 Orton when he RKOed guest hosts randomly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Just give me some Swagger action and I'll be content.

Surprised he hasn't announced himself for the battle royale yet.

This Mania, the road to it, and all the angles involved are pretty trash, so I'm purely watching for a glimpse of Swagger at this point. Nothing else interests me...so different when compared to Summerslam, I was loving everything in that shit.

Oh, and Mizdow and PTP are nice to see as well.*


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I would like to see one more IC run from the greatest IC of all time: Goldust.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is what I see happen on raw tonight.

Triple h doing a prome on sting

big show and Kane, Dizdow announced be in the battle royal match at wrestlemania.

bad news Barrett and Luke harper vs dean ambrose and Daniel Bryan.

Daniel Bryan and Dolph ziggler, r truth,dean Ambrose be announced for the ladder match.

Rusey vs jack swaggers.

Randy Orton and Seth Rollins vs roman reigns and Jon stewart.

Charlotte debut.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Ehhh, probably will watch but I can definitely see it being a waste of time too.

Which random 6 man tag match will we see tonight!?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

DannyMack said:


> Looking forward to the IC title scene. Hopefully Ambrose gets to cut a promo that isn't relegated to the App or WWE.com.


Yes, PLEASE! enaldo
Can't wait!
Ladder match should be great, let's see how the road for it until WM is built.
Will they add another few Wrestlers?

The way Ambrose sold the title via App/Exclusive/PreShow can't be outdone. 
Jesus Christ, he has to win it, he deserves it, it's his title.
Also looking forward to a possible Slater/Bo Dallas return. 
Like every monday for a good month now. :Korton

And I hope Swagger on Smackdown was not in the "Let's only remember it for 3 days."-categorie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight, we are 4 weeks from Mania and the WWE WHC WM Main Event Title feud is the 3rd item down on the Raw preview?

I mean I know it really isn't a big deal, but you would think they would want that to top any "preview lists" to make Reigns seem like a HUGE deal wouldn't they? :draper2


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

How did Daniel Bryan end up being so irrelevent. 

"LETS MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG DAMNIT FORGET EVERYONE ELSE":vince3

How do you not capitalize on him returning and atleast have some returning redemption storyline if he,s not in the title match. CMOOOOOOOOON. BOOOOORIIIIIIIIINNNNGGG


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Bryan better not mess up with Ambrose's first PPV win since forever



Your three most over babyfaces are fighting for the prestigious intercontinental championship :lmao 

And even Cena going for the us title:lmao cmon turn him heel and we might have an entertaining topheel. So sick of Big Show n Kane.


Fuck this company


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._RAW_Pre-show_News_Chris_Jericho_s_Store.html



> - There are rumors of Sheamus making his WWE TV return on tonight's RAW from Newark, New Jersey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubtGin said:


> Bryan better not mess up with Ambrose's first PPV win since forever


An IC title run doesn't hurt Daniel Bryan, he's long past made it. Dean Ambroses career can't handle the IC title, it'll ruin him for good.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._RAW_Pre-show_News_Chris_Jericho_s_Store.html


Be careful Daniel he is coming to fight !!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._RAW_Pre-show_News_Chris_Jericho_s_Store.html


It is to bad the fans don't care as much as the WWE does about this...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> It is to bad the fans don't care as much as the WWE does about this...


Face Sheamus is utter trash, angry badass heel Sheamus is a hell of a lot more tolerable


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Face Sheamus is utter trash, angry badass heel Sheamus is a hell of a lot more tolerable


He sure is........


unless he's running away from DA Nexus 






I know some will say what would you do in that sit? Of course since I'm NOT portrayed as a bad ass I too would run. But its like when HHH & Ric ran into JBL's stable backstage in 05, BOTH heels and Hunter was out numbered but the two stared off and Hunter slowly backed away still looking bad ass & strong while JBL got one over on Hunter kayfabe but NOT in this case. 

What would have been more bad ass was to have Sheamy even though he was a heel fight a bit, get taken over but find away to run away AFTER he hit somebody with a kick. Hell I've NEVER been a fan of the evil Ronald McDonald face or heel he just bores me.


----------



## kh89 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> DoubtGin said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan better not mess up with Ambrose's first PPV win since forever
> ...


Because his ppv losing streak has helped so much already. Right now it doesn't matter what belt he wins. He just needs a damn win at a ppv.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> He sure is........
> 
> 
> unless he's running away from DA Nexus


Yeah but it's going to be hard to get away from 7 on 1. Plus he was a badass who had to sneak attack Evan Bourne, so it was fine. 

Figure Sheamus has to come back this week or next if he's going to be a heel vs. DB, if he's just going to be in the battle royal they could just keep him off until the go-home show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

tbh I think they should save Sheamus for Post Mania RAW.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> He sure is........
> 
> 
> unless he's running away from DA Nexus


"WHERES CENA!!!!!!!????? WHERES CENAS LOCKER ROOM!!!?" :sheamus

I remember the heel Sheamus of old when he would always bully Evan Bourne :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Paul HeymanVerified account
> ‏@HeymanHustle
> TONIGHT on @WWE #RAW, I plan on delivering another @WrestleMania message ... and I have PLENTY to say! @BrockLesnar


-


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ So how is Heyman making Reigns look strong tonight?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It really disheartens me that two of the last three Wrestlemanias we've had part time champions.

I zone out for parts of Raw because I just can't watch it continuously, but when was the last time Lesnar actually did anything meaningful? Has he done anything since that sit down interview the night after the Rumble?

I find it very difficult to get excited for a Wrestlmania that has a main event consisting of one guy who just doesn't deserve to be there and one that is just never around.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

No Taker, then no care.

Not that I'm watching tonight anyhow.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> ^ So how is Heyman making Reigns look strong tonight?


Pulling his pants down and letting Reigns go to town on his arse?

:draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to see what happens w/ Bryan tonight. Really hope that he isn't added to the IC Title match..



Frost99 said:


> He sure is........
> 
> 
> unless he's running away from DA Nexus














Gold :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Looking forward to see what happens w/ Bryan tonight. Really hope that he isn't added to the IC Title match..


Likewise. Although the alternative is a match with Sheamus so i really don't know which is best for him. :shrug

I fully expect him to lose at this years Mania regardless. I'm fine with him losing as long as there is a good story or feud to come out of it. 

I'm starting to think they might have him in the IC title match and Sheamus interfere costing him the match allowing Ambrose to win the title. :shrug 

Kind of keeps him protected and sets up a feud. Throwing Sheamus into the mix randomly now on Raw would seem a bit rushed and forced. 

I could see them going straight to Reigns/Rollins after Mania or Reigns/Rollins/Orton as opposed to the reports saying Sheamus will return as a main event heel. 

I think he'll feud with Reigns eventually but they'll do the Bryan feud first. 

This is all assuming Reigns stays babyface following Mania which right now appears to be happening. 

If he turns then reigniting the feud with Bryan would surely be the most logical feud.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

No Brock and no Taker tonight. Gonna be a fun raw sigh.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mister Excitement said:


> No Brock and no Taker tonight. Gonna be a fun raw sigh.


We've got the crowd to look forward to! I hope...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's disappointing to see what has happened to Daniel Bryan since his return, stuck in an IC title match at Mania. Hopefully Orton will be booked better this week, his booking last week was a little confusing.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> We've got the crowd to look forward to! I hope...


I for got about it being a New Jersey crowd. Hopefully they'll make even the worst segments entertaining.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm mainly here for Jon Stewart/Rollins Segment

Heyman/Reigns

possibly Rusev/Cena


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Are New Jersey crowds always hot or are people basing this on last yeas post Mania Raw? 

because that was a crowd made up of hardcores from all over America and UK who attended Mania the night before.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The New Jersey crowd should be interesting, having a hot crowd always helps the show.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Likewise. Although the alternative is a match with Sheamus so i really don't know which is best for him. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said in a few threads in the last week or so that if they really want that feud then hold Sheamus' return until Wrestlemania and have him cost Bryan as he's about to win. 

Instant heel heat. Also saves Bryan taking a second pin fall loss in a row on PPV because he will obviously lose to Sheamus if they feud. 

I really do not see the problem with this at all. They certainly seem to be trying to rebuild both mid card belts and Bryan being involved can really help that.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

Newark crowd should be hot

Love IC title match at mania, prob steals the show

Excited to see Sheamus as big heel , wwe needs it

Lesnar has to go, totally kills any match with him not being there. All of part timers must stop, even taker, where gonna have a month of bray talking ? And going to get no Roman - Brock build ? Just Heyman talking every week


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Mister Excitement said:


> No Brock and no Taker tonight. Gonna be a fun raw sigh.


Jon Stewart blows their street cred out of the building.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll probably watch with my TV on mute....Heyman? No thanks. I'm sure HHH or Rollins will start the show...no thanks. Jon Stewart? No thanks. Obnoxious crowd? No thanks. 

I'm looking forward to Sheamus' return, but I agree it should be kept until the Post Mania Raw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm curious if we see Sasha Banks on tv tonight for her debut. Hopefully they'll use her well if this is her real debut.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

This no Taker until Mania itself thing was such a horrible idea. They can't really think Wyatt cutting promos calling out Taker week after week is more entertaining than Taker and Wyatt being face to face and cutting promos and mind games against each other every week, can they?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I literally can't remember a RTWM being this bad. We're a month away and there's very little build up for ANYTHING.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So tonight's show is in my old backyard. Better be a good one especially after last week's crapfest.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The thing I hate most about this no Taker bullshit, it's obvious he wins if his first time back on TV is the match itself.

Bray would literally have to carry the entire feud, then put Taker over. Fuck.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The road to #AXELMANIA continues


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

WWE is uploading a lot of female related content to their YouTube channel tonight. Something is going to happen in the divas division, or they're just trolling then fans as usual.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

You think we'll get a minute long divas match instead of a 30 second one tonight?


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> The road to #AXELMANIA continues



Curtis Axel to be added to the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> You think we'll get a minute long divas match instead of a 30 second one tonight?


Well Sasha is apparently there, so hopefully the answer is yes.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm personally supporting #AxelMania . 

Been in the rumble for 36 days now... :applause


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

skypod said:


> WWE is uploading a lot of female related content to their YouTube channel tonight. Something is going to happen in the divas division, or they're just trolling then fans as usual.


Vince thinks women fighting is "barbaric". The division will never improve while he's at the helm. WWE only throws us a bone once in a while, to create an illusion that they're changing. That hooks us to watch, while they laugh and take our money. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Vince thinks women fighting is "barbaric". The division will never improve while he's at the helm. WWE only throws us a bone once in a while, to create an illusion that they're changing. That hooks us to watch, while they laugh and take our money. Rinse and Repeat.


I think more than that Vince wants to appeal to the lowest common denominator. Stupid people like stupid television. Women on reality shows are shallow idiots setting women back 50 years. That's right up his alley.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> I'm personally supporting [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=AxelMania]#AxelMania [/URL] .
> 
> Been in the rumble for 36 days now... :applause


36 hours bro.... 
#AxelMania


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The thing I hate most about this no Taker bullshit, it's obvious he wins if his first time back on TV is the match itself.
> 
> Bray would literally have to carry the entire feud, then put Taker over. Fuck.


They did the same shit when Cena won the belt back from Jericho at Survivor Series 2008 , and it's still fucking stupid.
As for this Raw , I only care about Orton/Rollins/Stewart.Could not care less about the rest.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

skypod said:


> I think more than that Vince wants to appeal to the lowest common denominator. Stupid people like stupid television. Women on reality shows are shallow idiots setting women back 50 years. That's right up his alley.


When you have trash like the Kardashians that trah Real Housewives show its obvious


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

skypod said:


> I think more than that Vince wants to appeal to the lowest common denominator. Stupid people like stupid television. Women on reality shows are shallow idiots setting women back 50 years. That's right up his alley.


That's another aspect of WWE I'm unhappy with: the pigeonholing. Yes, there's a percentage of women that sit around analyzing soap operas, gossiping about reality stars, and writing fan fiction *shudders* But, what about the rest of us?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Supposedly Swagger is in London promoing for WWE.

:fuckthis

No Swagger on RAW means it's bound to be absolute trash without any redeeming qualities.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rollins to host his own version of The Daily Show? :lol


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The daily show with Seth on raw tonight.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The fact that people are more excited to see Jon stewart tonight than the actual wrestling itself is just sad. 

Shows how ASS the product currently is.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

morris3333 said:


> The daily show with Seth on raw tonight.


This should be gold.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Supposedly Swagger is in London promoing for WWE.
> 
> :fuckthis
> 
> No Swagger on RAW means it's bound to be absolute trash without any redeeming qualities.*


Maybe Uncle Zeb will return to TV and hype up Swaggers return to TV next week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mister Excitement said:


> Maybe Uncle Zeb will return to TV and hype up Swaggers return to TV next week.


*No. 

But he did tweet this:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572508865172008960
So perhaps he isn't there yet and a lot of fans are saying they're going to be meeting him on Saturday/Friday, but regardless...he might already be traveling.

Poohie. *


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Paige vs. Nikki for the title tonight


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

With Paige vs. Nikki for the divas title, and Sasha with the roster in NJ, anyone think Sasha will debut tonight?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe they can convince Stewart to be a writer. 
Talent would help the creative team be.. Creative.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i think he's going next week, he could still be working matches for them this week. (swagger)

i've given up watching the pre show because the network is glitching like a bitch. So we're getting a Seth Rollins daily show segment lol. Could that be his talk show a few years down the line, his in ring segment? lol.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Brie go to cost Paige the match.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

chopperdudep said:


> With Paige vs. Nikki for the divas title, and Sasha with the roster in NJ, anyone think Sasha will debut tonight?


If they treat her well, then I hope so. The divas need a breath of fresh air.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Well let's hope this Raw is better than last weeks.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Normally I think you guys overact but I have to agree, Raw better be awesome and a step-up from last couple.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Only a little bit more.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

MaskedKane said:


> Well let's hope this Raw is better than last weeks.


Here's to hoping.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:shitstorm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not ready!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright let the best show on Mondays begin!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why am I so nervous that this RTWM will continue to be shitty?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#MyMoneyIsOnFuckery


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bring on the shit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> If they treat her well, then I hope so. The divas need a breath of fresh air.



True but just debuting a new diva is not going to change anything with the divas


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Live and in HD!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sasha's going to be applying lipgloss w/ Cameron. They've already teamed together @ house shows :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Time for a likely shitty show but I'll watch anyway.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHO'S READY FOR SOME MORE WWE FUCKERY?!!? 

No but really, I hope tonight's RAW is better than last weeks. Good god it was bad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That theme is so terrible...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ still in the opener! :mark:


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a shame the most entertaining part of Monday Night RAW is this discussion thread

:ti


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I do love that they brought the pyros back.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait for a generic 20min promo! I'm sure Triple H will talk about "The Vigilante" Sting who's not there. Can't to to hear Heyman will talk about Brock who isn't there and Bray talk about Taker who isn't there.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Here we go... what disappointments await us tonight?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Starting off with the GOAT.

:rollins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Here comes Penis boy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The GOAT :banderas


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheers to hoping for a good show


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

My boy starting the show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good way to open the show. Sith Rollins is going to have Match of the Night at Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins to open the show :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Future of WWE incoming


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this segment is funny.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

This crowd is actually pretty shit.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fucking love this guy


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth vs Stewart Yes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE treating this Jon Stewart stuff like it's Tyson in 1998


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:rollins


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Rollins :mark: much better than Borethority

Seth Rollins vs Jon Stewart .Match of the Night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

all powerful but short changed on manhood.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Even on The Daily Show he's gotta carry that Briefcase


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see Jonny boy tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder how Mr. RKO fits into this.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rollins vs Jon Stewart at WM?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

...But you've gotta make Rollins look really tall.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remind your audience that wrestling is fake LOL.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> This crowd is actually pretty shit.


2 mins in and you decide this 

GO AWAY


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> WWE treating this Jon Stewart stuff like it's Tyson in 1998


Right. 

Instead it's about as mildly entertaining as Jay Leno on WCW Nitro.




QuietInRealLife said:


> This crowd is actually pretty shit.


I hate to break it to you, but this is not the Attitude Era, the crowd has been like this for at least a decade.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

As weaselly and confident Seth sounded in that promo and segment, you can tell from his expression that he's still haunted by the leak pics.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is this even a feud lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just that douchebag smile.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins just needs to shave that blonde part and start over again. The breakage is real. 

Still would. :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Stewart yet, so just a Rollins promo to begin


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth's laugh gets me everytime :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it just me that this bit would have been way more entertaining if it was the Miz instead of Rollins?


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is going to be awful. Seth deserves better.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am here for the goods.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Road to WrestleMania isn't bumpy. It's full of potholes
very big potholes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They're really dedicating the opening of RAW to this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't anticipated RAW like this in a long fucking time


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:duck:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> They're really dedicating the opening of RAW to this.


Vince will do anything for some mainstream attention.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't watch much American TV. Who the fuck is John Stewart and why is the top heel of the company looking like he's playing with a child in that video?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Tonight I'm going to show the whole world some pics -- er that I'm the future of WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish I was there :mj2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This fuckin guy....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> The Road to WrestleMania isn't bumpy. It's full of potholes
> very big potholes



And it is apparently a dirt trail this year


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes yes Reigns is here believe that!!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns

Uh oh :cole


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jon stewart gets a bigger pop than the golden child.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Boos sound piped. And cheers for reigns do too


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ugh Reigns.... BOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

With those mic skills, Rollins couldn't handle Stewart's job.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would pay to see Rollins. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.
Jeez.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

here comes Super Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't let him have a mic, don't let him have a mic......


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

MY HOMIE!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Well if Reigns isn't cutting a shitty promo he's interrupting a half way decent one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Reigns just photobombed there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, the segment WAS going good....


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Please no more Jon Stewart stuff.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So much for this promo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Reigns out to compare Dick pics. #dickoffRaw 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

What about those that won radio contests, they did not pay money


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Why are they doing this. KEEP HIM OFF THE MIC.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns gettin' that John Stewart rub lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess Reigns vs Rollins main event for tonight?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Think about your family!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the talentless hack.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait, so Reigns is a face?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Surprised Bryan's not by his side. :jordan


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

what a great look bro


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh ffs :maury:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let him have a mic. Piss the haters off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god. :lmao
Jesus :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr. MAIN EVENT roman reigns


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Who game hiM a mic for christ sake


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

but their booing you roman


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns eyes are really distracting. Why the hell does he have those colored lenses.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Why are they having rollins doing this when they have to reheat the orton mstch?

Oh lookie, Romans gonna squash Seth again


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh no please don't do it, please don't pick up a microphone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booing Reigns :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. Rollins is just as big as Reigns, why is Reigns considered a powerhouse?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What look does this guy have?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Why does Roman need to talk though*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No, Roman, they knew you were coming out there. They were directed at you.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, a "you suck" chant to Seth Rollins.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business was picking up until Reigns came out.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Seth is the best


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Reigns is getting more heat than Rollins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

rudely interupted fpalm


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

oh Roman you and your silly faces


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Curb Stomp this man with lack of talent back to developmental Rollins. 

Rollins is golden on the mic tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns looks tiny. Has he lost mass?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Roman Reigns must have his words mixed up

Damn it casual fans!!!!

Can't wait 'till next week. Crowd will eat Reigns alive!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Worth more than Jordan :Jordan


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good grief, are Roman's eyes white this week? :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ballin' Rollins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins GOATing it up right now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course they had to mention Michael Jordan becoming a billionaire. I cringe when Raw tries to be topical.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe setting up Rollins Vs Reigns at WM 

since brock is being a girl


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Reigns is looking kinda stressed out lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rollins gets a bigger pop for saying he can outwrestle reigns than reigns can get for coming out.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Raw is live in Pittsburgh next week, RAP Battle Seth Rollins vs Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well shit that ain't hard.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rollins sure ain't lying about that last part.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like Seth Rollins is the new Damien Sandow/ Dean Ambrose, he's handling the comedy bits.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ugh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You can out suck Reigns, though, Seth


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are building Reigns/Lesnar by having Reigns interrupt Rollins?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns and John Stewart vs. Rollins and J&J security in the main event.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Eat
Sleep
No Show
Repeat

My first Raw since 2000

Raw signs of the night so far.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Seth should know its not hard to out wrestle Reigns.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Rollins is bigger than Reings. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

'Pretty sure everyone agrees with that last statement about reigns.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Are they really going to back to back comedy special guests this close to WM? Stewart and then Wizmia Khalifa next week? Why are they doing this!!!!?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Reigns trying to do that :cena3 smirk tonight.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins is delusional and I'm loving it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What is this? :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

This crowd is Sierra Hotel India Tango-ing all over Reigns


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Man of Tomorrow said:


> Wait, so Reigns is a face?


He's more like a computer A.I.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"I can beat Brock Lesnar"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman doesn't look big.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess the cheers for Rollins are 'piped in' too!


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

You guys turn into cry babies when Reigns comes out 

So great


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh dear, another 20 minute promo where people say that Roman could not win.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fans are tuning out Reigns:lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CM PUNK!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants.... God forbid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zomg. Reigns is such a monster powerhouse.....



yet he's about the same size as Rollins.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

My god. Not CM Punk chants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punk chants really :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TRIPLE THET AT WM LADIES AND GENTS!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns 

"Triple Thet.......threat"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuckin idiots chanting for a quitter.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple Threp Threat match?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd bored with Reigns speech :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*CM Punk chants...unkout*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> This crowd is Sierra Hotel India Tango-ing all over Reigns


Do those CM Punk chants make Reigns look really strong?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

AJ Lee smiling backstage


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here are the Punk chants...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man Reigns is terrible here, get him away from this mic damn..


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

CM Punk chants. Reigns is doomed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Was that CM Punk chants?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish CM Punk was on my tv screen right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk chants during the Roman Reigns promo.

Now let's watch the people who said the crowd sucked 2 minutes into the show start praising the crowd.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Cm punk chants... really really really


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"In a Triple Theat...Threat match."


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CM Punk chants :duck seems like a lifetime since I heard that


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

the chants of a released wrestler.... really


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to give Reigns a lengthy promo?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punk chants. :Jordan2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, segment's going downhill fast.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This is bad.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I beat Brock Lesnar!












:reigns2


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh god this crowd chanting Punks bitch ass name


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

This whole segment is embarrassing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Was that CM Punk chants?



Sure was unk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd also believes Reigns has no chance at all, lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That spear was beastly though :maury


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao What a below average opening segment.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Gotta make Roman look strong


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

that was the goofiest superman punch in history


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What a dumb crowd chanting CM Punk. Worse than What chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 on 1, overcomes the odds. Cena 2.0, belee dat :reigns


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That piped in cheers. <sarcasm>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those contacts in his eyes are so piercing.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Loving the Boos!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman Reigns on fire tonight. Belieeeeeeeeeeve that


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rollins would get a huge pop if he cashes in the post-Wrestlemania Raw

Rollins would get a big moment like Daniel Bryan had last year


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roman's push


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Reigns cleaning house 

RAAWWWWWWARRRRRRRRRRROOOOO!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Every Reigns promo in a nutshell:
Arrive
Duckface/flip hair
get told he can't beat Brock
Threaten to hit the person who said that in the mouth

This is our next WWE champ guys, it doesn't get worse than this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music is just soiled now.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Arcade said:


> "In a Triple Theat...Threat match."



To be fair to Roman, that is really difficult to say... Jesus Christ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Booed and got CM Punk chants. Nice next face of the company ya got there WWE. :Jordan2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rollins and Reigns didn't deserve to have a quitters name chanted during their segment.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, Reigns' "OOOOOOH-AAAAAAAAAH!" chant makes sense. It makes the crowd's boos sound like they're repeating his chant.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Only a 12 minute promo tonight? The show must be jam packed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Retired scrubs Mercury and Noble making Reigns look strong


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Reigns beat up a couple small retired guys... That sure made him look strong! :vince


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"That made Roman look strong. Good job Seth" :vince3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Whoever thought it was a good idea to give Reigns a lengthy promo?


Lengthy? He had 3 lines.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh it's over? :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> :lmao What a below average opening segment.


Would you prefer Roda and Kathy-Lee or the Cable Guy opening up RAW?


This show opening could be far far worse.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> 3 on 1, overcomes the odds. Cena 2.0 belee dat :reigns


J and J security are not "the odds".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> That piped in cheers. <sarcasm>


You can clearly hear them during the boos lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Fukk Samsung and T-Mobile ... 

also, this crowd is so good ... 

and that faceoff was awesome, seemed liek reigns stumbled on his words at the worst possible moment, but they regained control of the crowd good, even tho those jerks started CM Punk chants for no reason... haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Even though the segment wasn't anything special, it was refreshing to see Raw open with something else other than a 20 minute Authority or Cena promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Still ain't feeling that.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

great mic skills AND he destroy the autority team without help


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That promo said everything you need to know. Rollins carried that segment. They were into Rollins, and they tuned out Reigns who is suppose to be the next face of the company.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Confirmed, aj returning tonight.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The constant "punch in the mouth" stuff is rubbish.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

inb4 60 minute diva's iron man match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

We get to see Nikki tonight fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match and cardiovascular conditioning arent in his vocabulary either, Booker.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollins just needs to shave that blonde part and start over again. The breakage is real.
> 
> Still would. :rollins


Your nastiness is real.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ambrose time :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I can see them hailing out a Daily Show desk onto the stage for Seth. This shit is gonna be either really hilarious or alarmingly sad.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Those contacts in his eyes are so piercing.


I never noticed it until I read that thread that was posted this weekend about it, but damn you're right.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Interesting segment, looks like something has been planted just in case Vince has to take the title off Lesnar before Mania.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

New Jersey is so smarky *rolls eyes*



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Mister Excitement said:


> I wish CM Punk was on my tv screen right now.


Can't wait for his UFC weigh-ins :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:jay

At this entire RAW thus far.

Will be garbage.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pointless segment to make a talentless hack look "strong."

:ti


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Lengthy? He had 3 lines.



... apparently still too much for him to get through


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

RustyPro said:


> Every Reigns promo in a nutshell:
> Arrive
> Duckface/flip hair
> get told he can't beat Brock
> ...


:frown2: its true.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Give the announcers credit they're trying their best to turn the reigns turd sandwich to gold


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Lengthy? He had 3 lines.


And he still botched :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The true future face of the company coming out next.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have feeling Seth Rollins will be getting embarrassed tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Even though the segment wasn't anything special, it was refreshing to see Raw open with something else other than a 20 minute Authority or Cena promo.


Still started with a promo though. Would it kill them to mix it up and have a match to start Raw instead?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, I see they're still trying to make Reigns Cena-lite.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for The Daily Show


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why does Roman feel the need to wear contacts? Looks perfectly fine without them. Gotta enhance DA LOOK I guess


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

good god, reigns was shit in that segment.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

this crowd need to shut the fuck up with the cm punk chant they just made these crappy segment even more segmant


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Good match and cardiovascular conditioning arent in his vocabulary either, Booker.


You're on fire tonight shiv.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

What I got from that opening segment is that someone is wearing a Nick Gage shirt.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Loved the CM Punk chants, fucking hilarious. Let's you know....we don't care about you and the real champ is not here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheer or Boo doesn't matter to wwe as long as Reigns gets a reaction. Thats how its going to be at WM.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> CM PUNK!


Girl in ur sig is nasty

IT gives her a run for her money look wise


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well everyone in that segment made Reigns look strong except for the microphone

That mic is probably backstage with Vince right now getting a stern talking to

:vince3


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

so where is bryan?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Lengthy? He had 3 lines.


Exactly.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> And he still botched :lmao


And one of the lines was 'What.' He managed to screw up one of 2 lines.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck truth is on commentary. Holy mother of fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

mightymike1986 said:


> Loved the CM Punk chants, fucking hilarious. Let's you know....we don't care about you and the real champ is not here.


I like them too. Punk should have been the guy and crowds are letting them know they fucked up again.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

P.S. Did anyone see the guy dressed as Hollywood Hogan? Awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No one gave a damn about the color of Reigns eyes until that thread about them was made. :lel


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"I forgot how hard he hits"

:heston


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Step 1 - Show that segment to a guy who used to watch WWE.
Step 2 - Tell him the punch in the mouth guy is the next face of the company
Step 3 - Give him CPR


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn Reigns was horrible....looks like those CM Punk chants were throwing him off. He paused every 3 three words...


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

TRIPLE THREP MATCH OOOOOOO RAAAAAH


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Seth making roman look real strong


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Seth "I forgot how hard he hit!" 

Really WWE..... Really!!!!!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can clearly hear them during the boos lol


You keep hearing things that don't exist and seeing things that don't exist.

Provides a chuckles for the rest of us. Heel turn for a blind tag.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey, I hold my hands up, I pre-judged this crowd too harshly. 

They trollin' Reings. 

I approve.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Well everyone in that segment made Reigns look strong except for the microphone
> 
> That mic is probably backstage with Vince right now getting a stern talking to
> 
> :vince3


Mic - "Try to do the show without me then."

:vince4


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stop lying Randy :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton is so deceptively tall.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

"I forgot how hard he hits."

Oh god...could WWE be shoving Reigns down everyone's throats any more?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

At the rate that J&J defends Seth you might as well put Briscoe and Patterson out there. You'd probably get the same results.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL "I forgot how hard he hits"


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Rollins vs Reigns? Got to make Reigns look a million bucks in the ring going into WM.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets do a Seth/Orton feud in the worst possible way


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Randy, he's trying to kill him lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Randy is blatantly trolling but Seth and J&J are too dumb to see that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dino!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn right he can outwrestle anyone on the roster.

:rollins


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy to screw over Seth tonight?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It better be Bryan/Sheamus at 'Mania

Ziggler/Barrett/Ambrose/Truth


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

CM Punk dick ryders out in full force tonight


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Now the real star Ambrose shows up


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

the smarky crowd shit is starting to get old specially when they try to get smarky at the wrong fucking time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dean "Fucking" Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeans Ambrose!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

IC champ with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love Randy's facial expressions. He looks like he would put something in your drink, then smile with you as you talk about random chicks at the bar.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

LoL Punk chants. I have noticed Reigns fucked up looking eyes for a while. He needs to lose the contacts and keep his fucking mouth shit lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Barrett with the jobber entrance. He's done lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who cant out wrestle the Look?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck off Truth


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

mightymike1986 said:


> Loved the CM Punk chants, fucking hilarious. Let's you know....we don't care about you and the real champ is not here.


Thats not nice to say about Rollins. Crowd was rude to him and of course the real champ (Brock) is not here tonight. Duh he is on a part time schedule


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rollins should cash in and make it a triple threat. Hope they go that route. Would save the match and even if Reigns goes over Rollins would have the prestige of main eventing WM, which he deserves. 

Do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is R Truth on commentary again WTF


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"his opponent" :HA Barrett got less than a jobber entrance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Once again R.TRUTH?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

...and a wild R-Truth appears?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

How do you give the actual IC Champion a jobber entrance? LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You just know when Randy strikes Rollins, he's going to go HAM on his ass.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Okay, didn't we have Barrett vs Ambrose with Truth on commentary more than once already wtf*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Truth has been so funny lately, I sort of want him to win the ic title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Neighborhood crackhead Truth back on commentary.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They've already ruined this Orton/Rollins fued

There is negative heat there. Way to go dipshits


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, why is Truth in this angle? Jesus.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Not Truth again is he out there to proclaim his love for watermelon tonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Truth on commentary again. :rudy


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> fuck truth is on commentary. Holy mother of fuck.


Are u on the App ... how did u know so early?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol why the fuck are they stealing that POS.

At least when Rock stole the IC title and Smoking Skull belt it meant something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truth on commentary is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Truth. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What the fuck is up with Reigns? He completely bottled it in front of the crowd. 

He must have been warned backstage that it could be hostile. 

He shit his pants before he even spoke. Completely botched the whole purpose of the promo which was to tease Rollins being added to the main event of Mania and the cash in fpalm 

Lost the crowd and there was no reaction to what he said. They were fucking chanting for a wrestler who left the company over a year ago. 

For fuck sake . You can't suspend your disbelief at all with this guy because you are constantly seeing him botching or being uncomfortable out there. Takes away from the enjoyment, in fact there was no fucking enjoyment whatsoever to be had in that opening segment. 

Embarrassing and i say this as a guy who has praised Reigns these past few weeks for improvements but that was horrible.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I have no clue what they're doing with Barrett/Ambrose/Truth... but it's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a wonderfully exciting feud this has been.

:ti


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I was laughing my ass off when Rollins said he forgot how hard Reigns hits. More unintentionally funny shit from the "Make Roman look strong" creative team


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ryback, Swagger, Rowan and many more are more deserving than Truth to be in the match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why not"

WWE's entire logic matrix.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns vs Rollins should be great tonight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti Barrett with that jobber entrance and WHY is Truth still doing commentary? :maury


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Where's Mr. Ziggles


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Reigns still struggling on the mic...

Just hope they don't make Rollins look like more of a fool as the night goes on.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuck this company is lazy, they don't booking compelling storylines, multiple opponents in a Ladder match with a goofy angle stealing the belt.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

R TRUTH :kemba


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait....what?

A face that doesn't get boo'd? 

:ambrose4


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad Truth is on commentary, he surely didn't get enough time talking last week.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

#ThrowDivasABone might be taken the wrong way


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Truth inserted into the IC title match at Mania just because.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

R Truth looks like he is high on drugs.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Why don't they use them small ladders like they do with Hornswoggle and Dean Malenko?"

:lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> I was laughing my ass off when Rollins said he forgot how hard Reigns hits. More unintentionally funny shit from the "Make Roman look strong" creative team


Good


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Love that Ambrose is over!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

R Truth should replace JBL. lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker should be like "***** you know about ladders. You've broken into enough houses."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth look like the type that would say some gangsta shit to you, and have you all shook up, then whine when Momma tells him there ain't no more cornbread.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They'll probably use Stewart to endorse Reigns. "Wow, Roman, you're so cool, you should replace me as the new host of The Daily Show"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Truth, you should be saying you love the opportunity and despite hating heights you'll do whatever it takes.

This sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cizzole :cole


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> #ThrowDivasABone might be taken the wrong way


I'll be a hero and take one for the team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> They'll probably use Stewart to endorse Reigns. "Wow, Roman, you're so cool, you should replace me as the new host of The Daily Show"


Just what the world needs. Roman talking more. Yikes.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

You idiots Barret is getting that entrance on purpose to go a long with how Ambrose took the belt


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

After these messages....we'll be right back!



:vince


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Orton is so deceptively tall.


And so sexy....:woo


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tha Pope said:


> ...and a wild R-Truth appears?


oh shit let me pull out that ultra ball


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Please don't tell me it'll just be a triple threat match @ 'Mania and Sheamus will be added to it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Truth, you should be saying you love the opportunity and despite hating heights you'll do whatever it takes.
> 
> This sucks.


Truth ain't that smart.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Rollins should be great tonight



Fixed that for you :rollins

:troll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the gunnman look awful
and the casting is dreadful lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cole corrected Truth incorrectly; it's 'acrophobia'


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> They'll probably use Stewart to endorse Reigns. "Wow, Roman, you're so cool, you should replace me as the new host of The Daily Show"


Even with the teleprompter, reign's would still mess up three times an episode.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey...didn't Santino have a fear of heights also?!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is such a PG mess. There is ZERO testosterone in today's WWE.

Talk about kicking ass, and slapping your bitch ass face. I'm sick of this kiddy stuff.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm surprised at how relatively inactive the discussion is tonight. Looks like some of those "I'm done" folks were serious


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Fixed that for you :rollins
> 
> :troll


nope It was right the first time Rollins vs Reigns should be good tonight.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Batz said:


> Reigns still struggling on the mic...
> 
> Just hope they don't make Rollins look like more of a fool as the night goes on.


Seeing how things started, he's going to have a tough night. The segment with Stewart will probably be handled extremely poorly and make him come across as a joke.

The guy who took down Brock Lesnar for 10 FUCKING MINUTES is a JOKE one month later.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

what up with this john stewerd shit let me quess he gonna this year mania celebrity


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> the gunnman look awful
> and the casting is dreadful lol


"Liam Neeson said no. He never says no. Who should we get?"

"Sean Penn ain't done shit in awhile."

"Why not?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> nope It was right the first time Rollins vs Reigns should be good tonight.


No, he was right. Just Rollins.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Cole corrected Truth incorrectly; it's 'acrophobia'


Like when Cole "corrected" JBL's "Michael and Fredo" reference at Fastlane by saying, "I think you mean Frodo." Proverbial house of fire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R-Truth's fear of heights is why he wont reach for that brass ring.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

This is fucking appalling tonight. 

Someone get R-Truth off commentary and why is he in an IC title match with guys like Ambrose and Barrett. He's a fucking comedy act.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman getting all tripped up on the mic already. If he gets shook by a few CM Punk chants in Jersey he's gonna het eaten alive by the WM 31 crowd.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Watching Raw while eating cook-out


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

That match go to end in dq


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Truth like a true black person. You can hit us, but don't mess up our hair in the process :Jordan2


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> No, he was right. Just Rollins.


Yep just Rollins.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Truth is just a cartoon character and he is acting what Vince thinks every black wrestler acts like FFS


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I'm surprised at how relatively inactive the discussion is tonight. Looks like some of those "I'm done" folks were serious


Yeah I was going to say that myself, it's usual on its 100 page by now after something crazy happening In the opening but it does seem some aren't excited for this raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Truth has been oddly entertaining lately. 

Eh, never had an issue with him, though. Not like he's an older dude who constantly steals ME spots or refuses to put people over or anything.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the hell is R Truth doing this lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man Truth :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barrett is fucking ripped


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth's reaction to the attack:

"He messed up my hair" :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking dumb as fuck!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right I'm convinced that Truth is a crackhead.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is truth doing? :lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett is one of the best mic workers in the company, has become decent in the ring, has a good gimmick, and is in the best shape he's ever been in.

Better make him a jobber. :vince5


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can imagine Vince laughing so goddamn hard at Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao He's like every dirtbag crackhead hanging out at the barbershop.

And he's still the strongest black character WWE has.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Another title change. This is the 2nd IC title for R Truth


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> No, he was right. Just Rollins.


No my post said Rollins vs Reigns should be good tonight. Learn to read please. Thanks


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't the referee suppose to hand the title belt over to the bell ringer and not leave it sitting at ring side.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fucking Harper YASSS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Luke Harper outta nowhere :lol


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

HARPER

:ha


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Luke Harper is back :mark: finally.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Can dipshit Cole stop referring to Barrett as "Bad News" when calling a match? For the limited match calling this robot even does in the first place?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Truth doing his best Bugs Bunny impression, Waskaly Wabbit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

harper in the ladder match? YUS PLEASE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stop profilin',Truth, JBL.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:mark:


LUKE HARPER! 


ACTUALLY NEVER MIND SCREW ZIGGLES HAVE HARPER IN THIS!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HARPER :duck


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so stupid


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Luke has the belt. This is like hot potato.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So now were not even paying attention to the match


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Be vewy quiet. We're hunting Bawwets!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So 

BNB
Ambrose
R-Truth
Bryan?
Harper

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And now a fucking Wild Luke Harper appears.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT TO BE A NON-TITLE MATCH JOBBER


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*If ya'll can shove Truth and Harper into this match,but you can't weasel in Swagger for fuck's sake? 

Yeah, I'm skipping Mania.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL and R-Truth's interaction when Luke Harper crept up behind them :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man this is great :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wtf is going on????????????????????


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Im finding r truth funny tbh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:harper


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Truth is a retard :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is stupid


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor Barrett


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The IC Champ continues to job.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The real IC champion keep losing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

With Truth in the match, keep Bryan miles away from it.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think R-Truth will win the IC title. He did beat the most prestigious streak of Bo Dallas.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is what the IC title has been reduced to. Stealing the belt akin to stealing Air Jordans, except for the gunshots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> No my post said Rollins vs Reigns should be good tonight. Learn to read please. Thanks


Oh, I'm aware of what it said. But as usual, it was incorrect. Reigns is good at nothing atm.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

haha I like this storyline.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The IC title is the new hardcore title. SMH.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

R-Truth=Smokey and Luke Harper=Debo


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

That IC title is so prestigious.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

looper007 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that myself, it's usual on its 100 page by now after something crazy happening In the opening but it does seem some aren't excited for this raw.


I tried watching the opening segment but it was terrible. So back to Top Gear for a while. Raw is just not good enough to waste time on anymore.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Barrett is quickly becoming a joke. Such a waste


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Hardcore intercontinental Championship


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stealing the belt was only funny when Ambrose was doing it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Liam Neeson said no. He never says no. Who should we get?"
> 
> *"Sean Penn ain't done shit in awhile."
> *
> "Why not?"


motherfucker..he's been banging charlize theron. He's been up to something.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose lost in a IC title picture with random guys below him. Fuck this company!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

6-man ladder match than I presume


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

strange :cole


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck.

People were paid real money to write this storyline.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

New Day hasn't buried black people enough with their shucking and jiving , quit send out Truth - Vince


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

heel_turn said:


> I think R-Truth will win the IC title. He did beat the most prestigious streak of Bo Dallas.


The most shocking moment in WWE history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Feel bad for Barrett. He'll probably win at Mania though, so he's got that going for him at least.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao how bad is this IC title angle. fpalm JBL and Booker couldn't even sell it they know how fucking awful this is.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They fight over the IC belt like 4 homeless guys over a tuna sandwich found at the bus station... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Miz is so feminine it's not really intimidating when he gets angry. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is very good at this role.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh, I'm aware of what it said. But as usual, it was incorrect. Rollins is good at nothing atm.


No it was correct the first time I wrote it. And IDK why you feel Rollins is good at nothing. Kinda sad you think that since Rollins is your avatar picture.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I need Mizdow to turn on him, please.*


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ambrose should be "The Guy", good match.


The belt storyline is lazy though, great to see Harper back, just wish they'd give him some mic time and hopefully a match tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the GEEK locker room.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Barrett is quickly becoming a joke. Such a waste


He's been a joke since pretty much the beginning, his runs have never meant a thing.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Predictably embarrassing commercial incoming.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Miz :lol


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

All the jobbers chillin in the back lol. I'm ready for Mizdow to open up a can of Whoop Ass on Miz lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Invitational jobber locker room


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Woah all the jobbers in one room!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoever told Miz he's a good actor needs to punch themselves in the face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if everyone now is going to be in the IC ladder match, who is going to be in the ATG Battle Royal?

Ryback, Miz, and Mizdow?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> No it was correct the first time I wrote it. And IDK why you feel Rollins is good at nothing. Kinda sad you think that since Rollins is your avatar picture.


Nah, it was incorrect. Why do you think ACP corrected you?

:rollins


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This isn't PG...


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol Miz has ed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What is going on with this show jesus christ lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lol what the fuck is going on with this company


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL WHATT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the fuck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*THIS NOT PG HOLY SHIT*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heh, this is ok


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwww


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

WTF is going on


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This commercial is going to be for viagra eh? lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking. Hell.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Niagara :Jordan


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol ... nicely done! Smart!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is fucking trash. 2000 WCW >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vince Mcmahon


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Where's Rollins?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

This is gold!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This is amazing!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You ever seen walking dead? LOL


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Glad they're taking Eva out of the shot

....bring it on Callisto!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Is this Raw or Mad TV circa 1998


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF is this? :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Vince humour strikes again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

:ha
:ha
:ha
:ha
:ha

my gad


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Since Miz has never rose the crowd to their feet, you could say that the Miz is the cause of impotency in wrestling fans


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol What the actual fuck


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wtf? :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

typical vince humor


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jon Stewart >>> Roman Reigns


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

The creative team actually did something funny for once? incredible


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

That was amazing


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

That Sandow/Miz commercial


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lel that was amusing.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha, that was pretty epic.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ED jokes arent PG. LOL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus laugh:lol

He the type of dude that laughs and makes everyone laugh.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

The fuckery knows no bounds. Holy shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That segment may have saved Raw tonight


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Just end the show with that. Nothing's gonna top that. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Nah, it was incorrect. Why do you think ACP corrected you?
> 
> :rollins


No it was correct the first time. ACP made a typo. Its all good shit happens.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Words.. they fail me.. :lol


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hahaahhaha that is not PG!! Classic!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Okay, that was fucking hilarious.

I'll give them credit for that. Surprised PG WWE was willing to do that, but lol.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whatever happened to the days when they fought over legit storylines like shampoo commercials
(Booker & Edge)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Miz is putting on the performance of a lifetime right now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't lie, that Niagra commercial was pure gold.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This was probably the greatest thing the WWE has done in like forever. Go Damien!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz is


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Viagra Jokes. :nice


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz vs Mizodw in a Niagra on a pole match at WM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery that is this company is off the damn charts. 

Miz is pretty amazing at this role though.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

He just woke up the SANDOW in dat boy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> WTF is this? :lol


I think WWE has a serious dick obsession :maury


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

How is this only in the Battle Royal? Give it a match damnit, Sandow is going to outpop almost everyone else on the card.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Jobbers laughing at another jobber. LMAO


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miz and Seth should form a Tag Team


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst Raw ever coming up!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> No it was correct the first time. ACP made a typo. Its all good shit happens.


Nah. bro. The Reigns being good thing was a dead giveaway. Especially in the ring. He's worse than bad, nevermind "good."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Miz and Mizdow are honestly the most entertaining thing in this company.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Junk jokes inbound... Mizdow would make a great muppet character.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

This is gonna be the best booked turn since Batista when it happens.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Also, bravo commercial :clap:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Leave it to Damien to make people stop whining about the show tonight.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Now that its at commercial, can someone explain the tickling women's feet signatures?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

WHY IS SANDOW STILL BACKING DOWN TO THIS MUG, WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miz is an great at being a douchebag. Superb heel.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow they had a comedy segment that lasted 2 weeks, progressed the storyline and had some sort of pay off :clap


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Miz and Mizdow are fucking brilliant.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The only difference with today and WCW Nitro in 2000. At least we would be hearing the reaction of the commentators from Nitro, instead we get complete silence. I hate how the commentators today are complete silent in the backstage segments. 

Even back when it JR and King they would talk/react to the backstage segments. 


Why do WWE tell the commentators to be silent. The commentators are suppose to hype the segments.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why do they insist on stalling this angle's payoff?
It's clearly the most awaited payoff of any current WWE storyline today.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> I think WWE has a serious dick obsession :maury


I wonder why....... :vince


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was amazing. I can't believe they're not doing Mizdow vs. Miz at Mania. Well, maybe they're building to the split in the battle royal at least.

Damn though, about time a mid-card feud was great again.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Niagra :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sandow vs Miz Niagara On A Pole match for Wrestlemania, book it! :russo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*It's gonna be orgasmic when Mizdow finally turns.

Not as satisfying as Swagger's face turn, personally, but I know people will absolutely love it.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can never buy Miz punking anybody. He's that annoying dude in high school that picks on you one time, and he gets his ass beat and stuffed in a locker.

He'll forever be a geek to me.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This is actually the most entertaining and well-developed feud coming into Wrestlemania.

That is both funny and depressing.

On a great note, Miz and Sandow are doing excellent at their roles!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Go Sandow!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Miz and Mizdow just stole the show.

One of the best segments they've done in a long, long time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Worst Raw ever coming up!


It's already better than last week :bo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Jon Stewart >>> Roman Reigns


Reno Reigns >>>>> Roman Reigns


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Rollins needs niagra!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Now that its at commercial, can someone explain the tickling women's feet signatures?


there's a couple weird fucks on this here internet if ya didnt know.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

You know things are bad when everyone comes alive for a Viagra joke.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jobber Entrance, Jobber Matches, called IC champion but can't carry the belt, what is the point of Barrett in all this?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rodgers said:


> Miz vs Mizodw in a Niagra on a pole match at WM


:russo approves!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Niagara. :jordan5

Surprised at the WWE going against their PG rating by doing a skit parodying the most famous treatment for limp dick syndrome. bama


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Nah. bro. The Rollins is being good thing was a dead giveaway. Especially in the ring. He's worse than bad, nevermind "good."


Again idk why you are saying that about Rollins have you not been watching wwe for the last 9 months? The guy is on fire in the ring and on the mic. Sad you are hating on him. Thought he was one of your favorites like HBK & Reigns are.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny 5 is alive.. And his name is now Chippy, Chapstick, err.. Cuntie.. Whatever. #shortcircuit3 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

jbhutto said:


> Is this Raw or Mad TV circa 1998


:lol Exactly!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Why do they insist on stalling this angle's payoff?
> It's clearing the most awaited payoff of any current WWE storyline today.


If only there was a grand stage on which to pay it off in the very near future.
Like Payback.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

WYATT YES YES YES.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> This is actually the most entertaining and well-developed feud coming into Wrestlemania.
> 
> That is both funny and depressing.
> 
> On a great note, Miz and Sandow are doing excellent at their roles!



Completely agreed on the entertains and developed feud part completely

But isn't it sad that this feud will at best just be part of a battle royal at WM

:shaq


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Again idk why you are saying that about Rollins have you not been watching wwe for the last 9 months? The guy is on fire in the ring and on the mic. Sad you are hating on him. Thought he was one of your favorites like HBK & Reigns are.


Dyslexic much? Reigns, not Rollins.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> This is actually the most entertaining and well-developed feud coming into Wrestlemania.
> 
> That is both funny and depressing.
> 
> On a great note, Miz and Sandow are doing excellent at their roles!


And they're stuck in the Battle Royal that might even be on the pre-show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

oh look here comes the scary guy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Bray going to chop up that casket to build a new chair.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray: Can you feel it?


Crowd: Sucka!!!!



:booklel


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Taker could save this Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Dyslexic much? Rollins, not Reigns.


I said that silly.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sigh. Please don't do the match Taker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> And they're stuck in the Battle Royal that might even be on the pre-show.


Agree. Miz and Sandow with this feud should be having their own match. Baffling how they don't.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can never buy Miz punking anybody. He's that annoying dude in high school that picks on you one time, and he gets his ass beat and stuffed in a locker.
> 
> He'll forever be a geek to me.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ministry Taker would crucify Bray and set him on fire.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Bray.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

They say he carved it himself... from a bigger spoon.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> Jobber Entrance, Jobber Matches, called IC champion but can't carry the belt, what is the point of Barrett in all this?


To entertain us fans. I'm a fan of his and it look like a fun programme to be involved in.

Though not really sure I like how the IC title is treated like the hardcore title at the moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doing that Cape Fear reference. Who does Bray think he is, Waylon Mercy?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:jr The Casket is on fire!!!!!!

:lawler ughh!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its Wyatt time!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet time to light a fire


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FIRE BADDDD!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fire! Fire! :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bray you couldn't destroy cena


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Inferno match with the undertaker at WM? I think I'm gonna enjoy this feud.

Wyatt is a freakin GOD on the mic though, for real.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Bray, Randy Orton did it better.

And did it with Taker in the coffin.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great Bray Wyatt. Roman Reigns for the IWC being shoved down our throat once again.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Bray is incredible on the mic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:moyes8


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bray needs to start reciting some Jim Morrison.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This "feud" is so damn sad :allen1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cremate Taker! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wyatt is Helga G Pataki when it comes to all of his feuds.

No one wants you.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Best segment of the night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This raw is pretty good.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

YOU'RE GONNA BURN IN HELL (right, KSX?)


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

♫This fire burns, aaaalwaaays♫


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...q4hggpun&hspart=iry&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane did this at RR 98. 

Sorry Bray.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

yawn :serious:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dis is Downrite Derngeris


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray with another soliloquy. No Taker, no hype, no sold on their match. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray will be calling for the Ultimate Warrior next. 






oh wait.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Taker doesn't even need to talk/answer. Bray can do it all on his own.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

That was a great segment, let Wyatt have more visuals in his promos. Yet again he delivers.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

And still no Undertaker


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Taker's watching tv - 

"Look at this fat hillbilly trying to call me out."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder what Bray Wyatt thinks of black people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats it?

Alirghty then.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the commentators are horrible at selling feuds, thats crazy


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Tha Pope said:


> ...and a wild R-Truth appears?





Tommy-V said:


> The IC Champ continues to job.


who Is this female ^


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I wonder if Undertaker is in there?" 

Are you fucking serious JBL/Vince? Literally no one thought that. Fucking dumb ass shit show.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a cool segment. Wyatt's been one of the few highlights of the product lately.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey Bray, Randy Orton did it better.
> 
> And did it with Taker in the coffin.


Did it with style too


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Miz and Seth should form a Tag Team


:cole Hey! It's Team Meth!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ahw man was it really such a big deal to give Bray match-sticks? Would've been so much better in line with his character than an oven lighter.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> YOU'RE GONNA BURN IN HELL (right, KSX?)


I'm a loner, Scrotey. A rebel.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Solf said:


> Seeing how things started, he's going to have a tough night. The segment with Stewart will probably be handled extremely poorly and make him come across as a joke.
> 
> The guy who took down Brock Lesnar for 10 FUCKING MINUTES is a JOKE one month later.


I think the Jon Stewart segment will be used more for putting over Roman Reigns then it will be more-so than for anything Seth Rollins related.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> ♫This fire burns, aaaalwaaays♫


I'd kill for that song to hit right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Undertaker should just no sell Bray's taunts and stay home to bone Michelle.

That's what I'd do.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Replace that casket with a dumpster and you have tonight's Raw.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A casket slash inferno match????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Kane did this at RR 98.
> 
> Sorry Bray.


You're not supposed to remember :vince7


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

First Mizdow/Miz's awesome segment and then that Wyatt segment? Damn, that quarter was filled with quality. Hell, Ambrose/Barrett wasn't bad either. Opening segment is definitely the weakest and only weak part of the show thus far.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

same shtt every year
Take challenged , doesnt show
Say mean things about taker , doesnt show
Use a casket/urn/Takery thing , doesnt show
Challenges taker , ZOMG There he is... but he denies 
Cheap attack on Taker , OH NO YOU DIDANT I ACCEPT
Wrestlemania


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I wonder what Bray Wyatt thinks of black people.


I wonder what he thinks of Cody Rhodes and the ring announcers relationship.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rodgers said:


> Miz vs Mizodw in a Niagra on a pole match at WM


I'll see your match and raise you a Bray Wyatt vs. The Faces of Fear in a Copyright to the Face of Fear nickname on a Pole Match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro & Kidd got cheered :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did cesaro just do a fucking hadouken?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro is on. The show just got better instantly.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

They don't have many mixed tag matches anymore do they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's sad how people's definition of "quality segments" has been lowered these days.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Worse entrance music EVER


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seriously, they team up Kidd and Cesaro and keep Cesaro's theme and not Kidd's


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Jeez can they atleast give Cesaro and Tyson matching tights?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

At least Tyson's smart enough to put his headphones on during this awful fuckin theme


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is Natalya getting sexier lately?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Fucking Kidd with those headphones on.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I think what Wyatt's character lacks is originality.

He acts exactly how you'd expect him to act, says the things you'd expect him to say, plays into this stereotype of a character that he's got. From the 'mans' after every other sentence to that accent he puts on.

I wish WWE/Wyatt would throw in some little surprises when he's on screen to really separate himself from what you expect from him. I think that would help me invest in him more anyway.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fuck off with Cesaro's trash theme already. Damn


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

These tag team champions are a joke, 


even though I like Cesaro and Kidd is growing on me, but they are not tag-team material. Both should be going for solo belts. 


Tyson Kidd should be the WWE Cruiserwieght Champion right now.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Did cesaro just do a fucking hadouken?


Cesaryu & Tyson Ken


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Although Kane did it back in the day, I still enjoyed the promo segment with Wyatt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Ew, the Usos.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Getting real bored of the Usos same shit EVERY....GODDAMN.....WEEK

:fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Because we haven't seen this match before...*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro and Kidd time


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cesaro is wearing Beats too :lmao


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

_OH SAMOA OH SAMOA EHEHEHEHEHUHDHHD UCE-O_


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

So is Tyson listening to his theme music through those headphones since they always have to come out to Cesaro's bland ass theme?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

My god can the Uso's possibly be any worse


yes

pair them with butterface Naomi


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

WrestleMania no longer means anything special.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

After the Samoan thing, when Noami and The Usos walk to the ring, I scream "AAAAAYYYYYYEEEE". 

It's the black in me.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Nattie got fat


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, this, this is exactly WWE's version of the Kings of Wrestling.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

This feud is actually becoming one of the highlights of WWE TV to me. Love how Kidd actually wrestles like a heel and I'm liking the female development.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Sirens*

Oh no, that means here comes the Usos! Everybody, get the fuck out of dodge!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi dat booty :moyes1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Usos have no redeeming qualities


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does Cesaro have headphones on too?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

god i hate usos


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let me guess, today's tag team division is "quality", too? Right?

Dem lowered standards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole, I am not smiling about Naomi's ass being covered.


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey I just realized that these guys are pretty much a reboot of the Hart Dynasty, expect instead of DH Smith, they have an actually talented big guy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's sad how people's definition of "quality segments" has been lowered these days.


Nostalgia will have an affect on peoples views though. Nothing wrong with Wyatts segment.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hate that current attire of Natty, ugh!!! 

She looked hot at Fastlane though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Here come the fucking Looney Tune tag team of the Uh Oh's..

Beepop and Rocksteady AKA the AssRention will be out shortly.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dick jokes and caskets on fire, is this the attitude era?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Booker trying to interject a random-ass story into the feud and Cole immediately shooting it down.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> WrestleMania no longer means anything special.


but..but..they point at the sign!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Kidd's shorts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda intrigued to see what they're doing at WM, for the tag titles. 

TLC, perhaps? :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Naomi's body is so disproportionate man.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Tyson always with the GOAT ring gear


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm glad we've seen something new this Raw...


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

I forgot to say Fuckin' Usos this week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Usos boring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Let me guess, today's tag team division is "quality", too? Right?


Once again, who's said this? Stop living in the past bro.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

D2theLux said:


> So is Tyson listening to his theme music through those headphones since they always have to come out to Cesaro's bland ass theme?


Why doesn't the "like" button appear on your post?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> It's sad how people's definition of "quality segments" has been lowered these days.


:applause


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

pull off her weave.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> It's sad how people's definition of "quality segments" has been lowered these days.


True, thankfully we have actual quality segments like the ones Wyatt has done on Taker the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many more times do we have to see these teams wrestle each other????


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Nostalgia will have an affect on peoples views though. Nothing wrong with Wyatts segment.


It wasn't even just that one. But nothing spectacular happened there, either. Just a promo 90% of the fans don't get and a burning of the casket that's been done countless times before.

Dat quality, tho.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Man, this, this is exactly WWE's version of the Kings of Wrestling.



Now only if they would put Sara Del Rey on TV with them and make it a foursome :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn from a commercial to see a match that should have had more build? Wha?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Dick jokes and caskets on fire, is this the attitude era?


*glass shatters*
False alarm; that was just Barrett's jaw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> My god can the Uso's possibly be any worse
> 
> 
> yes
> ...


Butterface? 

Bruhhhh... You do know what a butterface is, right? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> True, thankfully we have actual quality segments like the ones Wyatt has done on Taker the last couple of weeks.


OK at best. Again, that quality thing..


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Usos are almost as bad as the new day.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Hideo_Kojima_With_A_MGSV_Release_Date


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:aries2 :draper2 fpalm :moyes8


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

leave fatalya alone


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uh-oh


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

getting sick off the quick roll ups.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Natalya loses via schoolgirl, ffs fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Speaking of effeminate, Tyson Kidd has it down pat.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Usos got their flag football towels on like always.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I smell an incoming divorce.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It wasn't even just that one. But nothing spectacular happened there, either. Just a promo 90% of the fans don't get and a burning of the casket that's been done countless times before.
> 
> Dat quality, tho.


What would have made it better for you if you only had Wyatt to carry the feud? What "original" idea would you have them pull off?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My God keep fucking sell total Hobags we love it please MORE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Goddam Natalya seems so much hotter as a heel


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

boy, did that match suck...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crying? Total Divas bullshit or something?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Now only if they would put Sara Del Rey on TV with them and make it a foursome :mark:


She's pretty busy training the gals in NXT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Natalya loses via schoolgirl, ffs fpalm



#GiveDivasAChance 

:jericho2


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I'm so sports entertained right now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So will they announce any female for Hall of Fame this year?


I thought surely Sable would get nominated.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whatever happened to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I like this Usos/Brass Ring feud. Kinda feels like attitude era tag teams. Need to start doing some stipulation matches.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This first hour has been a yawn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> What would have made it better for you if you only had Wyatt to carry the feud? What "original" idea would you have them pull off?


All I'm saying is I don't see what makes that segment so high quality.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't Take Pix of Your Dix, Grab a Twix


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena next :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> OK at best. Again, that quality thing..


You're upset that someone's enjoying the show? Who cares?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That was actually a pretty smart move by Tyson and Nattie is the idiot.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Kinda intrigued to see what they're doing at WM, for the tag titles.
> 
> TLC, perhaps? :mark:



Doubt they have 2 ladder matches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Idiots. I thought they had turned Natalya heel. Please do not make Brass Ring lose the straps due to Natalya and Kidd. Ffs, they just made up on Total Divas. 

Turn Natalya heel. She's useless as a face. She needs to be ruthless putting bitches in sharpshooters on the announce table.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> leave fatalya alone


Fatalya?











Sure pal, whatever you say :serious:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking forward to watching this Booker T thing


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> OK at best. Again, that quality thing..


Yup, pure quality. Great stuff. Can't say the same about everything in the last few weeks (Last week's show, Sting/HHH, Reigns period, etc.) but it's always nice to see a feud progress as nicely as Taker/Wyatt has (especially considering we haven't heard anything from Taker yet).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just had dinner at Wendys, Booker. Small world


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Sentenced to Greatness?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well Seth doesn't suffer from dysfunction lol, I had to. since that mix segment, the word dysfunction should be omitted lol.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Roman go to beat Seth.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I wish Cena would announce his retirement at Wrestlemania


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A Booker T documentary? Well, shit, that's actual worth watch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loose Reality said:


> Doubt they have 2 ladder matches.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would be totally fine with it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What's Bryan up to tonight?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

YES! BOOKER T Documentary. 


from Rajah.com 


> - The following is the updated list of names scheduled for the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal at WrestleMania 31:
> 
> * Adam Rose
> * Fandango
> ...


Apparantly Alex Riley is petitioning on Twitter to participate in the Battle royal, I'm sure they'll let him in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This episode of WWE 24 looks like its gonna be epic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yup, pure quality. Great stuff. Can't say the same about everything in the last few weeks (Last week's show, Sting/HHH, Reigns period, etc.) but it's always nice to see a feud progress as nicely as Taker/Wyatt has (especially considering we haven't heard anything from Taker yet).


Nothing has progressed in the very least in this "feud." It's just been pointless promo after pointless promo.

Dat quality, tho.

:ti


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Fatalya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easy bro, was a bad joke


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

On the App: Tom introduces himself introducing Zack Ryder.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

oneMinuteToSix said:


> leave fatalya alone


Nattie's fucking gorgeous. Eat a dick.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

A surprise roll up

is such a thing even possible 

WWE pulling out all the tricks


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Usos better not win the titles for a third time

John Cena Vs. Rusev @ Wrestlemania NON-TITLE !


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I just had dinner at Wendys, Booker. Small world


You had dinner at Freckle Bitches.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Whatever happened to Daniel Bryan?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> Apparantly Alex Riley is petitioning on Twitter to participate in the Battle royal, I'm sure they'll let him in.


Eliminated first and instantly


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> #GiveDivasAChance
> 
> :jericho2


:lol

I admit, I lost it to a schoolgirl back in the day.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> On the App: Tom introduces himself introducing Zack Ryder.


:lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT SHEAMUS! FUCK OFF FOR FUCK'S SAKE!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheamus promos make me fucking rage
Bring the assclown back 
but don't rub it in my face


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrestlemania is less than 4 weeks away, WWE. I hope you realize that. You probably don't with the god awful bullshit you've been putting on since the Royal Rumble fpalm


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheamus Returns.....When?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hype music. Almost makes me forget Sheamus' blandness lately. Please come back with more attitude.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Now this is the right man to boo.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Retire!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Follow the Usos with this clown thanks wwe


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> All I'm saying is I don't see what makes that segment so high quality.


What makes a high quality segment in the context of this feud?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

John Cena SUCKS! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shocking that the chubby black kid in a reigns shirt has a cena sign.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

John Cena sucks chants :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't seen WWE 24 yet, but I originally thought it was basically about the last 24 hours before Wrestlemania. Like all the "problems" that need to be solved, and seeing everyone get psyched up and all that. Sort of like a documentary mini series. 6 or 8 episodes. Sad to see that apparently that's not the case.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Better bring him back as a heel or we'll be sick of him inside a day..Sheamus that is. We're already sick of Cena for 10+years.


Lol. Doing the Cena sucks bit.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"John Cena Suuuuucks"

Never get tired of it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JJOHN CENA SUCKSSSS


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

boring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JOHN CENA SUCKS!!! SECOND VERSE SAME AS THE FIRST!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Crowds singing John Cena Sucks along with his music is always epic as fuck


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

FELLLLLAAAAA!

:sheamus


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

This will be fun.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Dont forget - Cena didn't actually give up.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JOHN CENA SUCKS!!!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone actually buy those Cena towels?

I know kids beg their parents to buy all the Cena gear... but towels? Do kids think towels are cool because Cena has one?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smiley McBastard Face


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

There's the sing along.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I still wish Cena would wipe out sliding in the ring


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"JOHN CENA SUCKSSS! JOHN CENA SUCKSSS!!" :jordan4

Shame that never caught on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at the "JO-HN CE-NA SUUUCCCKKKSSS!" chant being done in tune with his theme music. Been a good while since that happened.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can just imagine Hogan getting a mixed reaction if he stayed in WWF during the mid-to-late 90s. 

Cena needs to be in TNA right now, turning heel. :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would love to see Cena live in Newark. Now, that'd be a good reality show,

:ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> This feud has been progressing with quality promo after quality promo.


Now you got it!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Want to see Rusev get a pop.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Only The Iron Sheik makes people humble John


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Rusev > Cena


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

Buy my towel its only $19.99


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Divided between dislike and strong dislike, from the sounds of it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Divided :cena :booklel

Not a Coleism


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd shits on last weeks RAW :banderas


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "JOHN CENA SUCKSSS! JOHN CENA SUCKSSS!!" :jordan4
> 
> Shame that never caught on.


Ikr? Like the You Suck chants to Kurt Angle's theme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Now you got it!


I rest my case.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't divide by zero.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I can just imagine Hogan getting a mixed reaction if he stayed in WWF during the mid-to-late 90s.



Especially against an evil Russian.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> I still wish Cena would wipe out sliding in the ring


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

The only time the US title actually means something is when the champion's not American.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Necrodomus said:


> Buy my towel its only $19.99


Is it really $19.99? That's crazy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I dislike Cena's on screen persona as much as the next guy, but I really hope Reigns is taking notes on how to handle a crowd.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God. Same promo every time


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Does anyone actually buy those Cena towels?
> 
> I know kids beg their parents to buy all the Cena gear... but towels? Do kids think towels are cool because Cena has one?


I'd only buy them if my asshole was allergic to toilet paper.

You still gotta wipe...


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Cena's going into politician mode.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

MARK HENRY CHUMBAWUMBA QUACK QUACK


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up already Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Reverend John Cena back on his soapbox again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Rusev > Cena


I agree.

He's a total package. Can wrestle, looks like a damn brute and his verbal skills is pretty good as well. Rusev is great.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh please Cena you've been whining and complaining and kissing ass for over a decade now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas theme should be changed to that chunbawumba song


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Enough of these fucking Rocky promos Ce-NOT. Why do I torture my ears every week with this guy?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yay another "motivational" promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

enough of your tired promo style, Jhon.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev has a point John. You lost. Get over it.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

same old Cena. pander, pander, rise up, beat the odds...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Would love to see Cena live in Newark. Now, that'd be a good reality show,
> 
> :ti


Cena wouldn't last 3 seconds in Newark :lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gay little Cena kid.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Another Cena promo


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god Cena you in the battle Royal? ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh FFS :maury


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena just had to plug the Network


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i wish nikita koloff would be in rusevs corner.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena's winning the Battle Royale.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WHAT???????????????///


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Is it really $19.99? That's crazy.


Probably lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank god.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena in a battle royal????? LOL


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Huh? Cena in the battle royal?


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like we know who's winning that battle royal


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

LOL Cena's gonna win


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What cena not going over resev at mania what sort of witchcraft is this


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Cena in the battle royal :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This crowd shits on last weeks RAW :banderas


last week's RAW was a joke.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Cena to bury the midcard... again.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Save us Steph.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*???

Cena not having a solo match?

B/S.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA Lol, really?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Stepanie about to own Cena on the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena in the andre battle royal LOL

WTF is up with this crap . Cena trying to bury all the mid carders at once


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph :banderas


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steph :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan vs Rusev


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Great...now I already know whose winning the Battle Royal.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bawse lady!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh god :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well it looks like Russev's not getting fed to Cena after all. Good times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stephanie with music that doesn't fit her:jay


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/02/15*

Didn't he announce a battle royal spot last year aswell?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena an official midcarder now that we have Super Reigns


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

wtf


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Sad to see Cena in this situation. Hope he gets a few more title runs and goes out on top.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cena gonna bury 20 people at once


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if Cena wins the ATG Battle Royal, does he get the same treatment Cesaro did last year?

:yay2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

"He gets knocked down, but he gets up again
You're never gonna keep him down
He gets knocked down, but he gets up again
You're never gonna keep him down...."

:cena4


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

?Didn't Cena try and enter himself in the ATG battle royal last year


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought Reigns brings the hate, nothing brings flaming hate more then a Cena promo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crowd no selling Steph... who would have imagined right?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Obvious who's winning the Battle Royal now


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The WrestleMania Card is a mess if Cena is really going to be in the Battle Royal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just taken 65 minutes for H or Steph to make an appearance. Our reprieve is over


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Cena in the battle royal? WTF?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Doesn't everyone declare for every match now in WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Steph's song is literally shit just pouring out of speakers.*


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Didn't Cena get interrupted as he was trying to announce that he was gonna be in the ATGBR last year too?

Lazy fuck, try a new angle.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So this is a running gag? Every time Cena tries to enter the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal he is immediately not in it?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena didn't want to bury one man, he wanted to bury 30 of them in one night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Buried, buried, and buried.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Steph is so shit on the mic, get her off the screen already.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryder happy to hear the dig on Rose, no doubt


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at that Andre the Giant photoshop :lmao :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jesus christ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Cena gonna bury 20 people at once


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

kakashi101 said:


> Cena gonna bury 20 people at once


Cena's got to overcome those odds for the people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More filler!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Steph's song is literally shit just pouring out of speakers.*


It'd be like a small jolt of nostalgia if she still came out to My Time


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Sad to see Cena in this situation. Hope he gets a few more title runs and goes out on top.


No. He should not tie or break Flair's record. Let that record stand as part of Flair's legacy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chyna! Chyna! Chyna!


god this segment sucks. 

it needs a Chyna chant!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Sad to see Cena in this situation. Hope he gets a few more title runs and goes out on top.


Yeah, that's what he needs another title run


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lel, saw that coming.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Steph's song is literally shit just pouring out of speakers.*


_figuratively_ ^_^


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol queen steph is greatness


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't Stephanie try to play Big Show off as the same person as Andre the Giant was?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not this again. Andre was my friend. :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I should've known. Too good to be true...,or maybe Cena fights his way into the match as a storyline!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie Mcmahon got zero reaction.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I laughed so hard at that.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena burying Adam Rose and Fandango and he's not even wrestling them.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cena vs Bryan? :O


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

CENA SAID BITCH 

He's so edgy I'm his fan now


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Stephanie. Your half-nasal, half-manly voice is so, so smooth.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Oh shut the fuck up, Steph with that wannabe feminist shit.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Take that Steph. :cena5 :cena6


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Keep Cena off the card? Yes please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena the golden boy being sexist!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stahp kissing ass now, Cena.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey bitch is not a pg word


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how steph says women in power are often referred to as bitches, but would probably never mention the fact that they usually are bitches when they are called that.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

That's wasn't PG, Cena.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Instant boos at the "15 times"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Steph's owning this fuckin' tool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena to win the battle royal, win the US title then be a surprise entrant in the IC title match and win that PLEASE


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

What's up with Stephanie and all this feministic stuff lately?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like another accomplishment on the john cena resume at Mania :cole


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can Steph just go away? She doesn't need to waste time on TV anymore... she had her run years ago.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Her feminist shit is so boring


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Curry Flavor?


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

WHERE IS DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah Steph is totally feuding with AJ after this


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Is he gonna smack her ass like he did in '02? #GiveDivasAChance


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG Cena said a swear word LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti at this entire segment


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You thought WRONG.. 
Nice New England Patriots Blue Cena.

now stop that crop.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Steph's voice :heston


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> That's wasn't PG, Cena.


It actually was.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

god i hate this constant sign pointing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Steph face turn?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, Stephanie's voice


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wish nobody was allowed to point at that fuckin sign.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO at that Andre the Giant photoshop :lmao :lmao


How so? That picture is very real


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> Cena to win the battle royal, win the US title then be a surprise entrant in the IC title match and win that PLEASE


IC? Nah, Cena's gonna walk out WWE champ. Just watch...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And then cm punk left, and wwe got worse, and worse, and worse...shocking.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I love how steph says women in power are often referred to as bitches, but would probably never mention the fact that they usually are bitches when they are called that.


But if a man were to do the same thing, they are praised. That's the point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

She better not say we have Roman Reigns now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep, Cena is getting owned.


----------



## JohnLocke (Mar 1, 2015)

Taking subtle shots at Lesnar.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Steph, burying Cena. I am im tears.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crazy heel bitch Steph :lenny


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YES YE SYE EYEYE YS YE YE YEYS EYS YSEY SY EYSYES Y


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE is a sinking ship right now though :draper2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tell John to slap your ass Steph. Wouldn't be the first time. I'll get a chuckle.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MANIC_ said:


> What's up with Stephanie and all this feministic stuff lately?


She got called out by AJ on Twitter.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This is really awkward


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hahahahahaha holy shit


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

A year later Ceasaro who won the battle last year was buried and then they destroyed the Andre the Giant Trophy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph turning face tonight. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW how times have changed. Cena is now actually begging for a Wrestlemania match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YAS :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL people cheering for Cena not to wrestle at WM.

Reigns up next as the next "face."

:ti


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I like how Seth Rollins mentioned Mark Henry, Khalifa, and Lesnar ...

OMG, I fukkin love Steph on the mic, every [email protected] week, her and HHH are the best on the mic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph is so wrong there. Wow. Like, legit wrong. Who the fuck wrote that line.:lol


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

WM without Cena?! Am I dreaming....


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, Steph, you sure did thrive without The Rock and Stone Cold. Lost half your audience... yeah, right.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Steph buried Cena. Yes,Yes,Yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How can ya'll not fuck with Steph :maury


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Steph laying that verbal smackdown on Cena's bitchass


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cena bout to cry ahahahaa


and steph does the yes! chant
god she's great


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Obviously that was all about Lesnar LMAO. So butthurt


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Only time I like this chant." :lol

This segment has been pretty funny.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What are they even arguing about?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Axel lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Steph face turn, bah gawg

AXELMANIA!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This is better than perfect.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/02/15*

#AxelMania

:yay2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn, she must have been carrying the shovel in her blouse, but she sure buried him..


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*AXELMANIA RUNNING FUCKING WILD*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> How so? That picture is very real



Not the one with Steph in it. The picture they showed before looked like they photoshopped him in a random background.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Wish nobody was allowed to point at that fuckin sign.


I wish the sign was fucking there. 

They didn't need a reminder sign during the AE.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Axel????? Hahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AND THE RATINGS GO DOWN.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Axelmania Incoming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Curtis Axel vs Rusev!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Axel :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AXELMANIA, BROTHER!

Eat a dick, John Boy!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Axelmania!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Axel = Dan of the WWE lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit Steph laying down the truth :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Axel even getting pops. What a crowd :lol


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Axel vs. Cena?!?!?!?! LMAO!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Subliminal shot at Lesnar?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

O shut the fuck up Cole


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

Go Girl!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Axel got a pop.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> But if a man were to do the same thing, they are praised. That's the point.


Bullshit. you'd hear an asshole be called an asshole if he was.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I'M OFTEN IMITATED, BUT NEVER ELIMINATED.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AXEL 4 MANIA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She just shot on Cena...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

I have no idea what they're trying to do with Axel, but i'm humored.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol awkwarrrrrrrd :yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#AxelMania :applause


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Axel getting that pop! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AXELMANIA AXELMANIA AXELMANIA AXELMANIA AXELMANIA AXELMANIA AXELMANIA!!
:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha Steph spitting that shade hard and deep at Cena

:ti


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

THE GENESIS OF AXEL :mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JOHN CENA VS CURTIS AXEL 3 STAGES OF HELL MATCH AT WM31! BOOK IT!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can imagine Wrestlemenia with John Cena.. as a matter of fact I remember many of them that were pretty damned good!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oooooooh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttt!!!!!!!!!!
#Axelmania !!!!!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

"Often imitated but never eliminated" hahahahahaha that's too good:lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

35 days, 26 hours and counting is 36 days, 2 hours and counting fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Take that Hulkamania wannabe shirt off Axel. 

You should be paying homage to:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I honestly would not complain if Axel beat Rusev.

I've come to love this guy. Totally risen to the occasion on the mic and in the ring.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually really like Axel hahaha


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Shame on anyone who goes to a WWE show for not throwing trash in the ring.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Axel? I can't even...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

An Axelmania chant.


I've seen it all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fuck is happening here.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Axel!!! Mah ..... love it had to be him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AXLEMANIA chants!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Bless you, Curtis Axel


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Axel has got better on the mic. Axelmania chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AxelMania chants in NJ.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

An "AxelMania" Chant :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AXELMANIA CHANTS 

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axelmania :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm an Axe man! ♪ ♪


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Yoooo I know I'm late but cena got owned by Steph pretty damn hard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I actually really like Axel hahaha


I think he has the best theme today.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Axel Mania :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Axel has improved by heaps since the last time I saw him on the mic


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

An Axelmania chant :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Most entertaining I've ever found Axel tbh.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

STEPH IS THE GOAT.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying Curtis Axel.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh shit! Axel's getting a pop!

......

Never mind Axel's losing tonight  :cry

i cry ervrytime


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I love this crowd. Axel mania is over. Cena sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Axel fucking blows 

U guys would support this clown


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I dont think Cena can overcome the odds of Curtis Axel tbh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Axelmania. Truly this is the end of days.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

axelmania as over as cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Feel happy that Curt's son got over! 

Best segment of the night!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't watch this anymore..


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cena needs Niagra to overcome the odds. He needs it let alone to stand up to Steph!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh this segment is fucking gold, and thank you NJ for giving Axel some love.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bring back that flaming casket.. Axel mania is about to die a quick death.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*And just when Axel starts improving on the mic, developing more charisma, and getting better in the ring...he is buried by Cena.

fpalm*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AXEL IS DA MAN


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bruh :maury:maury:maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The "Corporate Kane Section" is one guy


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Calling it. Hogan is going to have a squash match with Axel at WM


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

jbhutto said:


> Axel = Dan of the WWE lol


YES!!! Now I need him signing pictures of himself and throwing them at the crowd.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

33 days in the Rumble and counting....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

I have no idea what just happened, but I was entertained.

Stephanie kinda destroyed Cena, LMAO.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is Axel's best segment ever. :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha

Axle is over as fuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I've seen it all.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Axel and crowd saved that segment. :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow this is the first time I really like Axel.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

holy shit

serious voice cena


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I gotta say, Curtis Axel is starting to win me over. #Axelmania


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena threatens to boink Lana to force Rusev to change his mind?

:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Axel is actually killing it right now. Who'd ever think that Curtis axel would be great at something?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena is such a butthurt loser.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a bully Cena is


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Axel's been more interesting in the last 3 minutes than he has his entire career.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Axel has become decent on the mic LOL.

Steph face turn on the IWC is gold.

Cena's so going to bury Axel now.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Well then.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena gives you one chance and only one. Look what happened to Wyatt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at Axel.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How the fuck are geek gimmicks more over than serious gimmicks? :ti


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Good God. :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck John Cena.

Axel should pin this piece of shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Axelmania >>>>>> Hulkmania

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whatchya gonna do, Cena?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Curtis Axel vs Hulk Hogan at WM 31.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Scary Cena?
fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"im serious when i tell you...i will rape you."


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Can this show get any worse?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The chances of Cena not competing at Mania this year is the same level of chance of Liverpool winning the Premier League. and this is coming from a Liverpool supporter


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

When did John Cena turn into such a bully?

God.


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

Beat his ass Axel!!


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Axel gonna go over, I can feel it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The segment is hilarious for all the wrong (or right) reasons.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

35 days and twenty SIX hours!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOOOO THS RAW. SO GOOD.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I love this new booking of Cena. This whole Raw is surprisingly good and we've yet to have Rollins/Stewart and Bryan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Heh, Axel with a LOUD pop..

Time to stop his jobber status guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was good. I'm wondering if they changed some of this up at the last minute to better suit the smark audience?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I stayed in that segment just for Axel.... I don't know how or why, but the dude found something this past month.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Believe That said:


> Axel fucking blows
> 
> 
> 
> U guys would support this clown



AxelMania > Roman Empire

Belee That :reigns


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

So let me get this straight, these motherfuckers still dont have anything for Bryan?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena going to his dark place Axel is fucked


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

everyone to axel


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Axel = Over. Cena to immediately bury him through the mat in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Steph killing it and Axel is finally entertaining. Love it


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This is Axel's best segment ever. :lmao


He killed it, totally entertaining


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

"Ready for the match!?"

commercial


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Ha Axel has more charisma than John boy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Curtis Axel and Mizdow are the two most over guys on the whole show

LOLOLOL


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this a cena heel turn wtf?!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Axel about to get fucked with no lube by Cena


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I want Curtis to win so badly, oh my god.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Axel is knocking this out of the park.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm dying here


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

hogan vs cena

live on raw


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Curtis Axel formerly the worst promo on the roster. 

:reigns he's been displaced at the the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I LOVE CURTIS AXEL!!!!!!!!!!

AXELMANIA BROTHERS!!!!!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I the only one who sees that Axel is just receiving ironic cheers and pops from this smarky crowd? Especially going against Cena who smark crowds obviously don't like? 

Put Axel in any other segment there and you hear crickets.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This match will be over before we come back from commercial.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

JESUS CHRIST! I have never seen a rising star be buried so quickly, even with Ryder. Does the WWE seriously not want anyone grabbing at brass rings?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The chances of Cena not competing at Mania this year is the same level of chance of Liverpool winning the Premier League. and this is coming from a Liverpool supporter


The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Sporting winning the Portuguese League. And this is coming from a Sporting supporter.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in love with Steph.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

hazuki said:


> YOOOO THS RAW. SO GOOD.


I know, loving this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

It just goes to show how easy it is for WWE to get someone over when they put a little effort into the character. The guy was a charisma blackhole for years


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Push Henning you sons of bitches!


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

Cena's turning.... At Wrestlemania!!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena going to bury ANOTHER up and coming over talent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Now where the hell was this Axel 2 years ago when they paired him with Heyman?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This might be the first RAW I've watched this year, and that's just because someone turned on the TV and it was already tuned to USA network :mark:

-When did Curt Axel become the GOAT? :mark:
-Stephanie tearing the shit out of John Cena is the first interesting John Cena we've seen in a while :mark:
-Still laughing at Curt Axel. Genuinely hilarious promo by him.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

omg still dying over that Axelmania segment. Legit laughed out loud at "Whatcha gonna do???" :lol


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, that woke me up.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I want Hennig's son to get over. AxelManiacs!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't be scurred, Cena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it over yet? did Cena do the fucking victory pose yet?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> Am I the only one who sees that Axel is just receiving ironic cheers and pops from this smarky crowd? Especially going against Cena who smark crowds obviously don't like?
> 
> 
> 
> Put Axel in any other segment there and you hear crickets.



No, you are not. Doesn't mean it's not good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Going to come back from commercial and match will be over


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Is this a cena heel turn wtf?!


:lol They finally did it, establishing a brand new star in the process. The Axel Era has begun.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I like curtis axel now.
I know hes going to lose. But i dont want him to.

Hes really made the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"Often imitated, never eliminated" best line WWE has wrote in secedes


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Steph made me a fan of hers tonight.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Even Axel looked surprised at how over he was :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

MANIC_ said:


> Am I the only one who sees that Axel is just receiving ironic cheers and pops from this smarky crowd? Especially going against Cena who smark crowds obviously don't like?
> 
> Put Axel in any other segment there and you hear crickets.


Everyone knows, same reason Steph got cheers when she should have gotten boos. It's a Jersey crowd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whatcha gonna do when Axelmania runs wild on you?!?!?!!!!!!!!!















But seriously, beat Cena's ass Axel :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I just love how Cena has a no gives no shit attitude at this point.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Roman Empire > AxelMania
> 
> Belee That :reigns


Fixed that for you :troll


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Dubbletrousers said:


> "Ready for the match!?"
> 
> commercial


Gotta get that WWE App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Shows impression of Hogan back in 2000 was way better than Axel. 


I wasn't impressed like some of you guys here are.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol people hate Cena so much a complete jobber is rocking the building


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Axel should destroy Cena in Brock Lesnar style.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Sporting winning the Portuguese League. And this is coming from a Sporting supporter.


The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Palmeiras winning the Brazilian league. And this is coming from a Palmeiras supporter


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Curtis axel, a mid card jobber, is more over than the golden boy of vince's. Let that sink in.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena & Steph thing was about Lesnar ...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Axel is one of my least favorite. Nothing interests me about him...

But tonight? #Axelmania


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena gets to bury another fucking up and comer. Oh joy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Curtis actually has an Axelmania version of WrestleMania 31's logo on his trunks. :jay2

John Boy being a party pooper as usual. :jay


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena is going to fuck this boy up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That's the look Cena had in the WWE2K15 screenshot. :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I love when Cena is serious mad, fucking love it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

How is Cena a face here? Hahaha


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Why don't you get in the ring and sucking Cena off Cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axel vs Brock vs reigns Make this match happen! :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

hulking up lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

But.. Axelmania..

:cry


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh Cena mad.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should have had axel hulk up before submitting


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've enjoyed this raw, and mainly down to a viagra commercial involving The Miz and Curtis Axel impersonating Hulk Hogan.

Sports entertainment and all that, go figure.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

quickest burial in history?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is so damn bad.

Look how stupid he looks when he pretends to be angry. Fuck this hack.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

booooooo


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

"Often imitated, never eliminated" needs to be a new t-shirt ASAP


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

God dammit WWE fpalm


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

John Cena is No Fun


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

Here comes the double turn. Cena-Axel Wrestlemania confirmed


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AxelMania is running mild, brother!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Worst segment in history.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

You're such a fucking buzzkill, Cena.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch out, guys. Cena's angry!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How is Cena NOT a heel in this situation?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Berried.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

And Axel falls back into complete irrelevancy.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The face/heel dichotomy is more warped now than ever before


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

D.O.A.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena, the submission master. fpalm


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Well it was fun while it lasted I guess...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cena lied. Axel is walking out just fine.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Shouldn't this have been the Cena we got last year with Bray Wyatt????? None of the smiling and stupid shit, just straight up aggression


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I was excited for a minute over Rusev not losing at WM, but that hope is dashed. Cena doesn't put over up & comers. Real detriment to the business.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck you Cena, axelmania is running wild.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The biggest star in the company, Curtis Axel, taps to Cena. This fucking company.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Axel was actually "Axeling Up" for second. :lel

Good job being a buzzkilling cunt for the umpteenth time, John Boy. :favre2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooh Lana.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's over? Really? Way to bury another one. Looks like the Boulevard of broken dreams here.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Palmeiras winning the Brazilian league. And this is coming from a Palmeiras supporter


Holy shit. 

You guys aren't even in the middle top, you're fighting against demotion.

At least Sporting's in 3rd.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

You know Vince/WWE are out of touch with what makes a good face when a lot of people cheer Rusev over Cena.

I guarantee they'd be cheering Austin over Rusev. Cena was such a step back in terms of top faces.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Would be awesome if Rusev and Lana just stood and laughed at Cena for five minutes :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wrestlemania 31? Damn you Rusev, it's Wrestlemania with the play button. :vince7


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Are they keeping Cena free incase Lesnar quits?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How can any lower-midcard talent ever get over in WWE
Axel, like him or not, made strides in his promo and his nuts were instantly cut off


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> AxelMania > Roman Empire
> 
> Belee That :reigns


Axel>>>>Bryan 

Ill give you that


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Did Rusev just get a pop lol!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

you won't walk out of this ring 

gets subbed 


walks out of ring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is so awesome :lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rusev :heston


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

So much for that.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hold on I changed my mind, RUSEV is the GOAT :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is Latka Gravas on steroids.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rusev sassing the fuck out of that crowd.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/02/15*

Rusev face turn for not accepting the match and keeping Cena off the WM card?

:cena6


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Come on!


They could have made it more of a fight, especiallu after a commercial break. 


Axel is an awesome striker, and decent mat worker, i would have liked to see how a ten min match with Cena would go ... 


And your answer was "no" last week, and now again? GRRRRRRR!!!!! What's the point?! hahahah, this show makes me a mess.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rusev and Lana are just so damn good... please don't bury him under this mother fucker. Pleasepleaseplease.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Curtis axel, a mid card jobber, is more over than the golden boy of vince's. Let that sink in.


Come on now, those were just piped in cheers. You know how any cheers for stuff I don't like are 'piped in' and in the very next minute cheers for my favourites are legit.

That's the only explanation for justifying my preferences.

:troll


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Why is the crowd behind Cena now?


----------



## Chris Mars (Feb 21, 2015)

We all know that at one point, Cena is gonna surprise Rusev and put him in the STF and force him to have the match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


> Cena lied. Axel is walking out just fine.


Nah, he didn't lie. Cena said Axel wouldn't walk out of the ring which he didn't, he rolled out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev going in! :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is the worst actor in WWE history.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

you guys who hate Cena and Reigns, do you not realize your taste in superstars suck. 

Curtis Axel shenanigans are deplorable. 

Stephanie was terrible on the mic


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Markus123 said:


> Are they keeping Cena free incase Lesnar quits?


God please no, but you're probably right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hail hail Mother Russia


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think we all know this match will happen.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOLLL great sell Cena


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Rusev


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cena needs to badly turn heel after WM


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

OH! SUCK ON THAT ONE


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Rusev is one of the best things going right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena about too a piss himself when that flag came down.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

No JBL, I do not feel sorry for Cena. At all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

If he doesn't want to fight Cena than why bother coming out while he's out there? It's too obvious you want to fight Cena.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*HAHAHA RUSEV IS AMAZING!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure Cena's not going to have a match at WM. Sure thing.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO at the pyro making Cena jump lol.

This same crowd was just loving the idea of Cena not participating at WM and now they want Rusev to give him a rematch lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Arn!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Axel>>>>Bryan
> 
> Ill give you that


Zach Gowen > Woman Wains

Balee dat.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Almost a middle finger to everyone who was excited Axel was doing well..

What am I saying...it WAS a middle finger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes. Let's feel sorry for an asshole who tried acting like he was bigger than WWE and who has main evented 5 WrestleManias already. Fuck outta here.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ugh if Swagger isn't in the UK yet can he get his fine ass on RAW.

Shit is boring as fuck.*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Why did Rusev sound like Del Rio?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcos 25063 said:


> The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Palmeiras winning the Brazilian league. And this is coming from a Palmeiras supporter


The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Arsenal winning the Champions League. And this is coming from a Arsenal supporter


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

JBL: "You almost feel bad for John Cena"

What about the guy he just bullied and humiliated for no reason


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Doc Hendrix lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They should just do Cena vs Bryan as the co-mainevent.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

10 years of Wrestlemania with Cena. DAM!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena now taking Bryan's actual storyline of not having a match at Mania.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Michael PS Hayes


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Cena buried 4.5 guys in about 8 minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Authority wanted Big Show or Kane to face Brock?

They want John Cena left of the card to spite him?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Great interview, Mr. War Correspondant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i love it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> you guys who hate Cena and Reigns, do you not realize your taste in superstars suck.
> 
> Curtis Axel shenanigans are deplorable.
> 
> Stephanie was terrible on the mic


Just because you hate Cena doesn't mean you like Axel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Russia >


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Booker throwing shots at Atch, prolly dates back to their Mania match. 

justsayin ...


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

daniel bryan live via commercial


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Why did Rusev sound like Del Rio?



Same Hooked On Phonics lessons.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Believe That said:


> Axel>>>>Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> Ill give you that



Who said anything about Bryan?

But it is good that you are noticing and appreciating Axel's talents


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Almost a middle finger to everyone who was excited Axel was doing well..
> 
> What am I saying...it WAS a middle finger.


WWE should change its logo to a middle finger at this point

But it's not PG, so I s'pose not


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Curtis Axel just cut a better promo than Roman Reigns did and I'm pretty sure was more over. The guy that lost to Adam Rose and Fandango is more over than the guy going up against Lesnar. Holy hell


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Fabregas said:


> The chances of Cena not competing at Mania is the same level of chance of Arsenal winning the Champions League. And this is coming from a Arsenal supporter


[/QUOTE]

We're totally making this into a thing


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Connor! I'm gonna cry...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena now taking Bryan's actual storyline of not having a match at Mania.


:lol Its true!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ugh if Swagger isn't in the UK yet can he get his fine ass on RAW.
> 
> Shit is boring as fuck.*


Swagger was in the background of the Miz segment. You didn't see him?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stonecrusher Connor !!! RIP


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Cena's not going to have a match at WM. Sure thing.


I agree, do they think people are stupid enough to believe this crap. Plus has Cena pulled this act before, "No I won't Fight" two weeks later "I'm doing it for God, the U.S.A, the midgets and REign's"


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan in a commercial about hope on the Road to Wrestlemania. The irony just devoured my soul


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The fans should have erupted in cheers at the announcement of Cena not competing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Iormungand said:


> Curtis Axel just cut a better promo than Roman Reigns did and I'm pretty sure was more over. The guy that lost to Adam Rose and Fandango is more over than the guy going up against Lesnar. Holy hell


This is all true, sadly.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ugh if Swagger isn't in the UK yet can he get his fine ass on RAW.
> 
> Shit is boring as fuck.*


He's on the app. and he's going to be in the battle royal lol (such a funny segment tbh, he just started speaking to the trophy lol, dear mr giant, i'm sorry for breaking you last year, you're put together all nice ... lol)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I just read the breakdown of the Cena-Axel promo and match.

I never laughed so hard reading something involving wrestling.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

X Spectrum said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> You guys aren't even in the middle top, you're fighting against demotion.
> 
> At least Sporting's in 3rd.


Well, this year will be better, last years was a mess...Urgh

The season here is from Jan to Dec


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena now taking Bryan's actual storyline of not having a match at Mania.


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Iormungand said:


> Curtis Axel just cut a better promo than Roman Reigns did and I'm pretty sure was more over. The guy that lost to Adam Rose and Fandango is more over than the guy going up against Lesnar. Holy hell


Let's not get crazy. You know the crowd he's in front of and who he was against.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cena heel turn to put over Reigns next?
DA LOOK to look stronger.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> He's on the app. and he's going to be in the battle royal lol (such a funny segment tbh, he just started speaking to the trophy lol, dear mr giant, i'm sorry for breaking you last year, you're put together all nice ... lol)


*
Oh my God, really? :lmao

Holy shit, I need to see this.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Almost a middle finger to everyone who was excited Axel was doing well..
> 
> What am I saying...it WAS a middle finger.


Yup


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

WWE should have put Cena in the Andre memorial Battle Royal and put Bryan in match with Rusev at Mania. Even with an anti-USA gimmick half the crowd is gonna be cheering on Rusev at Mania over Cena.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> They should just do Cena vs Bryan as the co-mainevent.


they should but it's WWE.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> This is all true, sadly.


He's not more over. He is a better promo though undeniably at this point :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I laughed so hard when Cena jumped at the sound of the Russian flag dropping.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bawse!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES OMFG he is here the king of kings!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time I hear this bow down theme, I have a flashback to Mania 22.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

#AxelMania was the best thing on the RTWM so far. Holy shit, I can't believe I marked out for Curtis Axel. What an awesome gimmick.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:trips2!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

All hail!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Let's not get crazy. You know the crowd he's in front of and who he was against.



Don't care, Axel was entertaining as fuck. Maybe that will help him down the road even though Cena killed him in 2 minutes


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

That Fast Lane little soundbyte sounds like a goddamn fart.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Are they keeping Cena free incase Lesnar quits?


sounds about right..lesnar leaves, they let reigns choose his opponent, he invokes ric flair and says "to be the man, etc etc, i choose cena"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the
Bow down to the king!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> you guys who hate Cena and Reigns, do you not realize your taste in superstars suck.
> 
> Curtis Axel shenanigans are deplorable.
> 
> Stephanie was terrible on the mic


This is honestly the dumbest thing I've seen on this forum. 


This has to be b8.... Guaranteed replies..... :serious:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Triple H should be worshiped in every building he walks in for creating NXT


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Who said anything about Bryan?
> 
> But it is good that you are noticing and appreciating Axel's talents


Ask yourself that question when you quoted me and brought up Reigns when my post had nothing to do with him 

DURRRR!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now we hear from "The Pussy Whipped Express".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wilder said:


> Usos are almost as bad as the new day.


Shut the fuck up, muppet. :StephenA


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God damnit I am so sick of Triple H and Stephanie.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just joined. What did I miss?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> they should but it's WWE.


I'd be game for that.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nobody puts themselve over better than :trips :clap


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Trips, you forgot to mention that you asked to be the Kliq's personal bag carrier


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> Triple H should be worshiped in every building he walks in for creating NXT


Druids holding ceremonial fruit baskets.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

People are cheering at the fact that HHH held the title 13 times.

I remember when he won his 10th and everyone groaned. I remembered when HHH had an era where not a soul could even hold the title for a month before HHH got his hands on it. I remember when HHH had segments that equated to even longer than his appearances in this current era.


And they cheered for that.

Dear fucking god lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is dead for HHH right now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a huge HHH mark but he still rambles on and on and on in promos after 20 years. :lol


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

THE SHOVEL is out for this promo!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like Booker knows he's about to get punked.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Triple H and Booker don't mix well


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my gudnizz :booklel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look, HHH harassing Booker T, doesn't this look familiar...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips about to berry book like he did at WM19.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd is dead for HHH right now.


They're tired after Axelmania ran wild!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Time for a 2003 flashback to when HHH shit all over Booker and did everything but call him a N.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd is dead for HHH right now.


Can't blame them. Bloody well tired of his ass


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

oh shit booker gunna get squashed again


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So HHH is gonna shit on everything WCW before WM huh???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He won it 6 times, son in law.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BURY HIM AGAIN HUNTER!!! :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Booker T going to get buried again by the GAME


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Booker T getting buried again by HHH :trips3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

In before Triple H tells Booker T people like him can't have theories.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Crowd is dead for HHH right now.



Can you blame them, they need some cool down time after all the AxelMania excitement

:jericho2


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Just joined. What did I miss?



Curtis Axel got the pop of the night. That is all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Black History Month is over fellas, get ready for a burial :mj2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh geez, is he going bury Booker again like he did during their road to the WM match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor booker t about to get buried the night his documentary debuts.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope HHH doesn't bring up his XIX burial of Booker. He will for the smarks, the suits, the McMahons.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Booker bout to get embarrassed likes it 2003 all over again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Booker about to be made out to be a fool by HHH for old time's sake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booker, pretend he is a Wendy's cashier!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Cool we got a shoutout


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL HHH asking Booker of all people why Sting never went to WWE.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL REKT


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Triple H just gave us a shout out


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Booker is going to get buried again :kd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, he buried us. Yay!


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

RIP Booker


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :maury Triple H is GOAT!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha HHH kicking the smarks right in the nuts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE still butthurt over the internet.

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

H loves to take digs at the IWC.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat shot at the IWC.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH didn't get enough at Wrestlemania 19


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH trollin' :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

low blow hhh, low blow


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shots fired shots fired. Good gawd almighty the IWC is broken in half!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shots fired.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We know most things you asshole and we didn't need to bang Steph in order to do so.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trips always gotta take shots at internet fans. :lol

Get over it already. :haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Difference between getting heat or just flat-out insulting your audience


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vicious smark burial


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is WWE booking like Russo for this segment?

I don't want to know about backstage politics on screen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol What's Booker saying?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol HHH's monthly insult toward the "IWC"


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

I knew it you all know nothing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The vigilante is uncontrollable.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Shots fired at IWC posters that act like they know what is going on haha


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Nice to get the random burial buy Trips


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm just sayin......


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IWC are taking the job tonight lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Trips loves mentioning us.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE so passive aggressive when it comes to the internet.

:ti


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dixie Carter couldn't control Sting either.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH just buried us LOL


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This segment fpalm


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha these nyggas don't like each other IRL ... they can't. 

I feel tension in this segment that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just sayin'


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Sting's t-shirt can control Sting tho


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

God this segment is awful.....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please end this segment.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What is with this promo? It's so bad.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck Triple H


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Control is a funny thing, you don't really know how little of it you have until you actually have known of it at all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Trips why you takin' shots at me man?

Aw. Book jobbing out.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:lol typical


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooh


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> hahahahahahahahaha HHH kicking the smarks right in the nuts.


nah, he tried, but failed. Guy never could perform a hold right...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew that was coming :trips


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*NO WE HAVE TO HAVE LAWLER ON RAW AGAIN

:cry*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh - coldblooded


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

If memory serves me right, I think the final wcw match was between Sting and Flair on the last episode of Nitro.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we didn't get a 20 minute HHH promo to start the night, so we get a 30 minute one now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booker, literally shoot him!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And just like that Booker is fired :kd


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The shovel has been applied to Booker T. :trips3


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

black history months been over 2 days and they're already getting fired


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What the hell.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring back KING BOOKER dammit


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

You didn't just say that... tell me you did not just say that


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Please don't tell me this means Lawler is coming back to RAW. D:


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

tell me u didn't just say that!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Trips done it again. Just sayin'.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Trips always gotta take shots at internet fans. :lol
> 
> Get over it already. :haha


Goes for people like you and ur weird foot fetish


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Man, I could give two shits about WM. This is sad shit lol.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW! FIRED!


What the hell is going on?! Don't they have his documentary coming on tonight?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lolwtf


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What The Hell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Booker T is an independant contractor so he can go to UFC now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's no longer February, so HHH feels like he can fire Booker.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit..he was doing much better than Lawler...christ, we're getting Lawler back..

More loud CM Punk chants,lol.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Booker collecting his paper work. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> black history months been over 2 days and they're already getting fired


:lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Triple H 2 - 0 Booker T


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> God this segment is awful.....


That actually really high praise.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Early April Fools joke.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HHH trolling. :troll


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Triple H is such a troll

Trips new gimmick - Troll H :troll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips got me pretty good there. I really thought he fired Book.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, but what has HHH been smoking? First Ric, now Booker?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

hahahahahahahHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Fucking with Booker's job.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. we dodged a bullet there, a crown shaped bullet!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

HHH THE GOAT


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Triple GOAT gonna Triple GOAT


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

You know what this shit is like? If I had a million dollar memorabilia collection and just paid a cable company to show me pissing on it for 3 hours every week.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Triple H getting that shovel practice in


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn that was fucking badass


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy shit, Booker T has been buried, worse than 2003. Even if :trips3 was kidding around. You don't kid like that. That's total humiliation.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Triple H was scared of another law suit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Black History Month is over?

Alright, let's fuck with the blacks again!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Booker T with dat salty walk back


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Preparation H trolls the Internet.. 
Again. 

Goes back to the control room and checks if he's trending on Twitter.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker stay losing to the white man :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, that was cool.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Believe That said:


> Goes for people like you and ur weird foot fetish


You're free to go to another forum if you don't like my sig. Just sayin. :draper2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH's promos are a bit paint by numbers now. I still like him, though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! It's over. Another long winded boring HHH promo to add to this one feud, let alone his whole career.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Whew, I don't know how to feel about that.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This road to wrestle mania is fucking unwatchable.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh thank you! I was afraid we'd get Lawler back on commentary. :no:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, I guess HHH burying Booker T, Goldberg, Kevin Nash, Scott Steiner in 2003 wasn't a coincidence at all. unk2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HHH reminding everyone that Booker will never go over him even in 2015. Jesus lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Going the tyrant angle with HHH again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Triple H, you god heel you


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Holy shit, Booker T has been buried, worse than 2003. Even if :trips3 was kidding around. You don't kid like that. That's total humiliation.


Agreed, I don't watch TNA, and I love Booker, but I wonder if they're in need for a new commentator.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Booker T is the new JR


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon Stewart is _still_ on his way here? 98 minutes later?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Triple H vs. The Internet at Wrestlemania 31 in the Silicone Valley would have been ideal. Triple H takes longer to get to the ring than 1994 dial-up connection. The anonymous GM is the timekeeper. HHH jobs to the Internet after the Internet hits the WiFinisher on HHH. Meltzer is the special referee.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> IWC are taking the job tonight lol


they are just proving they are right over and over again because HHH keeps taking shots at them


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I kinda want the Divas' match to end in 6 seconds just to watch the epic meltdown


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ Lee about to make that return.... But, I could care less.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> Trips loves mentioning us.


He needs thicker skin and put on better shows maybe he wont have to complain


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oooooh. The Divas match not in the third hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NOW, that was a quality segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Agreed, I don't watch TNA, and I love Booker, but I wonder if they're in need for a new commentator.


they are in the need for THREE new commentators


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are just proving they are right over and over again because HHH keeps taking shots at them


If he didn't feel threatened, he wouldn't acknowledge us 8)


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am getting the feeling that some WCW legends will be at WM in Sting's corner.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

No Aj Lee we riot


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

the roof would of popped off the place if HHH fired Cole


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck Triple H. Still humiliating Booker all these years later. Shit was unnecessary.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HHH GOAT heel.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow Steph and HHH went in on Cena and Booker. 

I wasn't interested in Sting vs. HHH up until tonight, that segmeent was DEEEP! Talk about control. 


Hasn't Steph and HHH just been elected to the board of Directors?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I bet half of HHH's ideas come from the IWC, nice of him to give a shout out.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So, the top 3 matches for Mania have to be sold by half of the participants. It's not like anyone will notice, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are just proving they are right over and over again because HHH keeps taking shots at them


you just keep proving him right with posts like this


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> He needs thicker skin and put on better shows maybe he wont have to complain


Well, his NXT shows are terrific.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH being right as usual


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't it nice to have a bunch of Mania feuds built around part timers who never show up?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Funny how Trips is saying Sting was afraid to come to WWE. He's right, but it wasn't because of him.

Sting was afraid of the Rock saying "Who in the blue hell are you". Like he did to Booker lol.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Seth/Reigns main event and Jon Stewart still to come. So I guess Stewart is the one to cost Seth the match and shield Reigns from the apathy and boos tonight. First Bryan, then Heyman, and now we've moved on to celebrities. Is Wiz Khalifa gonna rap about what an amazing guy Reigns is next week as well?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> NOW, that was a quality segment.


I remember when the word "quality" wasn't thrown on just any segment. Like only an hour ago.

Man how times have changed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> they are in the need for THREE new commentators


Well, it looks like we know where Booker is headed. Since apparently HHH never gets enough of humiliating him.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get ready for the shortest title match in WWE history!

*Bell rings**Brie distracts Paige**Nikki rolls up Paige to win**Bell rings*

#GiveDivasAChance :vince


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Kliq reunites at Wrestlemania, beat Sting down. WCW alumni come down to make the save. Match for Summerslam made.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

If only it were New Jack Trips tried that shit on :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> If he didn't feel threatened, he wouldn't acknowledge us 8)


Very true. Like how they never mentioned TNA at it's peak.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

p862011 said:


> you just keep proving him right with posts like this


That does not even make sense.

Its funny you cant do better than the I know you are what I am come back.

HHH is always taking shots at the IWC because what they say is true.

How does pointing that out show that HHH is right LOL


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Awful, pitiful and totally boring raw. and now a crappy divas match and John Stewart coming. Holy hell!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder how HHH's friend Mark thinks about him taking the piss out of the IWC? :hayden3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Alright fellas, over/under 4 minutes for this Divas match. Winners get a like


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This raw is really good but I hope Bryan is not shafted..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I remember when the word "quality" wasn't thrown on just any segment. Like only an hour ago.
> 
> Man how times have changed.


I've said it about one segment, though.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> He needs thicker skin and put on better shows maybe he wont have to complain


Isn't he constantly being praised for putting on great shows with NXT?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/THETOMMYDREAMER/status/572587581570981888


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cannot wait for the OSW Review of the Flintstones DVD


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

#GiveDivasAChance 
.
.
.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker's all "Fuck these bitches, bring HHH back out here."


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw, feel bad for Booker


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki's ass is godly


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/02/15*



Scrotey Loads said:


> If he didn't feel threatened, he wouldn't acknowledge us 8)


I think he does it because he loves us tbh 


In other news, I still have not fully recovered. Past half hour was probably the funniest half hour of RAW in several years.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Alright fellas, over/under 4 minutes for this Divas match. Winners get a like



2.37


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Isn't it nice to have a bunch of Mania feuds built around part timers who never show up?


It's better than being built around full timers who never entertain.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All the pallid alabaster goodness that is Paige. :yum:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol at the two people who popped for the bellas


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i actually feel bad for booker lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Whatever happened to Daniel Bryan?


Write that troublemaker off the show! :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this ends in 14 seconds :vince


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Break out the Divas Stopwatch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least they didn't have them come out, long break, 10 seconds of a match... improvement from last week!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Start the timer


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Alright fellas, over/under 4 minutes for this Divas match. Winners get a like


It'll be a 60 minute iron man match. 

:vince2 We listen to our fans. They didn't want it :troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make this a 60 second iron woman match.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is MY house. Jesus Paige did u not just see that last segment?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They'll get 5 mins max


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I've said it about one segment, though.


Yeah but it was about the wrong segment though. You're not allowed to have your own thoughts on this so just stop it. :HHH


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Man I hate the divas title belt.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

I mean really. This road to mania is an absolute disaster. Are you kidding me vince?! Wtf? Am I watching


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus now we have to endure a 2 segment Divas match because of the morons complaining.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Chrome said:


> You're free to go to another forum if you don't like my sig. Just sayin. :draper2


Nah im good here

Just saying ur a weird dude but hey if you like sucking and tickling feet more power to u


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

wait!!! did booker just say "I'm sorry my script is all messed up -- I'm still a little bit upset?!"


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So the Divas are getting a chance tonight huh? Sounds like an awful idea


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shouldn't the Bellas entrance music be a flashing red light? 

At least if the Bellas are fired, they can always go back to their street corner.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And random break in the middle of the match <_<

Commentary doesn't know how to take it seriously though.. you can tell how long it's been since they've had to. Sad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Classic Vince:

Divas will get a 5 minute match but 4 of it will be during a commercial 
:ha


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Did Paige get a jobber entrance?

Nikki Bella a.k.a girl that calls her thick chick even though she got boob implants to make her loo thick

God...I really hate Nikki

Also, save it Nikki or Total Divas 'marks'


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Isn't #GETHARD the new Seth Rollins movie


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Longer than Rousey main event now.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

When there's a commercial during a Divas' match you know it's longer than usual.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

A commerical?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah but it was about the wrong segment though. You're not allowed to have your own thoughts on this so just stop it. :HHH


But it was a clearly entertaining segment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Believe That said:


> Nah im good here
> 
> Just saying ur a weird dude but hey if you like sucking and tickling feet more power to u


You're pretty weird too taking shots at smarks all the time when you're one yourself. Now stop pestering me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Championship Match Commercial Break!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a strange feeling Bryan will accompany Reigns to the ring. He will take those boos meant for Reigns like a bullet.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Batz said:


> I think the Jon Stewart segment will be used more for putting over Roman Reigns then it will be more-so than for anything Seth Rollins related.


That's what I wanted to say with "handled extremely poorly".


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Will return with a rest hold


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


> You're pretty weird too taking shots at smarks all the time when you're one yourself. Now stop pestering me.


Put each other on ignore or take it to PM's, we dont want to listen to you girls' whining


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WWE trolling. commercial break. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish I had the app now, see if there is another pin while off air :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"While we were in commercial, ladies and gentlemen, Nikki won with a roll-up. And now, backstage with Roman Reigns!"


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Classic Vince:
> 
> Divas will get a 5 minute match but 4 of it will be during a commercial
> :ha


Vince in the back rubbing coconut oil into his boys hair :reigns :vince2 he doesn't have any time to give divas a chance.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

These commercials are fucking horse shit. Back in the Attitude era... They never took commercial breakers during matches. It's dreadful. It's even worse live. I'll never attend another RAW


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Well gave the divas a chance...bored as fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> You're pretty weird too taking shots at smarks all the time when you're one yourself. Now stop pestering me.


:woah be easy Chrome


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome 1 said:


> This is MY house. Jesus Paige did u not just see that last segment?


Paige:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fast and furious action during the commercial break!

*slow baseball slide*


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Isn't #GETHARD the new Seth Rollins movie


I thought the Wedding Ringer was pretty good as was Think Like a Man 2 (never saw the first person). Soul Plane was pretty good for me as well. What I'm trying to say is that Kevin Hart is pretty funny, and i def. want to see this movie. 

*oh yeah, what i meant to say was that The tall guy from Cryme Tyme has a cameo in GET HARD. *


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Divas still on? Hell, bring back the commercials! 

Oh well, I guess I can make this both a Snack AND piss break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to turn things around on Nikki.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

NXT women's matches are so much better than these shitty main roster matches. SHUT UP BRIE YOU COW.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

ugh


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Nikki's boobs are too distracting for me to attempt to concentrate on the match.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a strange feeling Bryan will accompany Reigns to the ring. He will take those boos meant for Reigns like a bullet.


I think its either that or he's not on the show, if he's not on this show you can't hide the fact they are seriously trying to screw Bryan over.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like Nikki as champion, but I hate having to listen to Brie's fucking voice yelling "C'MON NIKKIIII!!!" for the entire damn match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a strange feeling Bryan will accompany Reigns to the ring. He will take those boos meant for Reigns like a bullet.


Gets him in the main event. Which is what many of you wanted. Its a win win :laugh:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

These two are like a weird bondage porn whereas the tanned girl is in control. 
The safety word is rollup 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, apparently Brie really wants someone to "come on" Nikki :curry2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Late to the game, but Curtis Axel is becoming my favorite person in the world.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige fucking sucks


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Lol at Brie's cheerleading.

Ok now, you're on camera.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a bad match with a decent amount of hype too.

This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

looper007 said:


> I think its either that or he's not on the show, if he's not on this show you can't hide the fact they are seriously trying to screw Bryan over.


Or we can have a great RAW without Bryan. 


Deal with it. :vince


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And the crowd goes mild!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Two time champion and going for a third in less than a year?

Paige sure is getting 'buried'!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Brie is such a worthless waste of a roster spot


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Nikki? Well, if you insist Brie.  

The same thought goes through my mind every week when I hear the Bellas say that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually some good booking there... colour me shocked.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brie is such garbage.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

How can anyone like Brie with that annoying fucking voice?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn Brie slid pretty far :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Que up AJs music


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy Shit Paige is over


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Remember when Nikki wish Brie died in the womb?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Holy Shittt


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ WITH A POP :heston


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DAMN STRAIGHT AJ


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SAVE US AJ


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Four minutes instead of two? lel


Ermagherd, AJ LEE!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

DAT pop from AJ.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here she comes!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

IT'S CM PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ with that HOME STATE pop.

and there goes the retards chantin punks name fpalm


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HOLY FUCK AJ!!!!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The queen hath returned


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I swear AJ seems to look like she's shrunk every time she comes back.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

AJ's shorts are longer than usual.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

AJ looks awful


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BRIE MODE!!!!!!!

*BAM*


Smackdown by AJ Lee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ with a bigger pop than Reigns LMFAO


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

:bill:bill:bill:bill:bill


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bellas being kicked in the face amuses me :lenny


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CM Punk chants again. lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shut up with the CM Punk!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

They chant for AJ Lee, as soon as she comes out they chant CM Punk? Come on!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

idiots chanting "CM Punk"


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dat pop for AJ


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO THAT RUN!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Of course, CM Punk Jr. has to be shoved into the ME diva's scene.

Disgusting.*


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

AJ is doomed to have fucking CM Punk chants during every one of her segments for the rest of her career.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

As long as they kiss at Mania I will be all in on this storyline


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

NO DON'T CHANT CM PUNK AT HER YOU MOTHERFUCKERS. DIDN'T YOU HEAR HIM SAY TO ONLY DO IT WHEN IT'S A BAD SEGMENT OR SOMETHING?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We didnt need Phil Brooks chants at this moment, crowd. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great. These four going at it again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ look like stick out there.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Smella Twins selling like a sack of potatoes. Untrained ones.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've missed her cute little arse!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

AJ with the pop of the night, though.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CM PUnkette?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

She stiffed the fuck outta Brie LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


>


She's lost her ass unfortunately


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well, finally aj came back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Of course, CM Punk Jr. has to be shoved into the ME diva's scene.
> 
> Disgusting.*


Are you serious right now.:lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The match got 6 minutes. 3 of which were unaired due to commercials. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> AJ looks awful


Que?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Of course, CM Punk Jr. has to be shoved into the ME diva's scene.
> 
> Disgusting.*


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

These fkn ads


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice pop for AJ!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God the Bellas suck!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually some continuity... though they need to touch on the past feud of AJ/Paige of course. It didn't even take all that long to have some good booking for the women. Just a little effor.t Imagine that. Still needs to improve but fuck, that was worth switching back and forth all night.

That's right, the women were the only reason I was bothering to tune in.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Of course, CM Punk Jr. has to be shoved into the ME diva's scene.
> 
> Disgusting.*


As opposed to the non-existent midcard divas scene?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So they are doing that tag match at 'Mania ? Yuck

Nikki doesn't deserve to walk into Wrestlemania as champ


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Where the hell is Bryan?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Those pops for Paige and AJ, awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

People who chant CM Punk at WWE events are mentally retarded.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dat pop for AJ. bama4


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

AJ proving that money talks and coming back to wrestle! 

When Punk loses his UFC fight she will be the one cashin the checks in the house

AJ looking mighty good too along with Paige!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously do the ones who chant CM Punk when AJ is there think they're clever and funny? Ruining his wife's segment, I'm sure he loves it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*chants for AJ*

*AJ comes out*

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK

Make up your minds.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paige, AJ, Curtis Axel with the biggest pops of the night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is John Stewart coming from? He has been on his way to Raw since it started! :laugh:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ with a pretty good pop

I'm fine with giving woman wrestlers more time to wrestle, but I don't think the Bellas should be in that position.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

CM Punk specifically tells people on Colt Cabana's podcast to cheer for his wife's name and quit cheering his name when AJ comes out.

Fans continue to chant CM Punk.

Fans are idiots.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

#Rawisgood


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sonic commercials just never disappoint.. Except for the actual food products.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Chanting for a wrestler's significant other is so dumb, why don't they chant John Cena at Nikki?

So you like CM Punk, give AJ some shine for fuck's sake.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

At least the CM Punk chants weren't that loud and were over quick. Hopefully these dipshits will give it up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PAIGE-J 4-LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

So, is the Axe man the highlight of Raw so far :lmao 

In my opinion he was. Everything else has been awful.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha at that title thread.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

This has been a great Raw so far. But seriously the CM Punk chants? Like get over it already.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Just noticed the new thread title! :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> People who chant CM Punk at WWE events are mentally retarded.


Super funny considering that is his wife and her boss is Vince the one who is writing her checks


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Sonic commercials just never disappoint.. Except for the actual food products..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


THeir drinks and shakes are good....BUt yeah, their food is god awful...like School Lunch Rejects.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ctorresc04 said:


> CM Punk specifically tells people on Colt Cabana's podcast to cheer for his wife's name and quit cheering his name when AJ comes out.
> 
> Fans continue to chant CM Punk.
> 
> Fans are idiots.


Well if he was still with the company he could say it on their television programming.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Where the hell is Bryan?


Yelling Yes backstage


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I miss heel Punk.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People need to fucking learn how insulting it is chanting CM Punk at AJ ffs... All that shit with him had nothing to do with her and who she is with should not overshadow her talent. People used to chant and boo AJ when she turned multiple times prior why do they have to be dicks about the entire thing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where is Bryan?!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I think the Jon Stewart segment will be used more for putting over Roman Reigns then it will be for anything Seth Rollins related.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

thread title :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BTW Axelmania segment was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

those cm punk chants at aj are so disrespectful.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige GASSED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ's back!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> #Rawisgood


#Noitsnot


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol gj Aj with the GiveDivasAChance mention.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Give divas a chance!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan lost in the Phantom Push Zone.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god this is a feud. And they're going to get time. Help me.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ is back to rock her baggy short shorts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bellas buried.

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good divas segment, honestly.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Obvious WWE pipped in the cheers to drown out those CM PUNK chants at AJ. :troll


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People saying Raw is good...no it's not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:heston


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

A lot of bad hair in that segment :cool2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

:lmao YES!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy fuck, enough chances for these shit fucking divas. What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice little backstage segment. I wouldn't mind them teaming up for a while actually.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Seth :lol :lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Paige gassed from that short match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should be kinda good.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This is over like a fart in an elevator
(daily show shit)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new thread title :ha


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Somebody GIF that scene of Mercury almost getting air-stabbed by a flying pencil.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Pai-Jay are cringey.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Daily Rollins Show Should be called!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give her a friendly kiss on the lips, damn it!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I just realized Paige wears those huge earrings that make your elopes look enormous. Yuck!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Never was a fan of the daily show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins 

:lmao


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> This has been a great Raw so far. But seriously the CM Punk chants? Like get over it already.


Are you serious? I decided not to even turn to the channel tonight.

What happened so far?

Any great matches I should know about?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh God


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why the hell do we need a recap? We just got one earlier in the night.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Newark doesn't necessarily disagree with Rollins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well Newark is shit...Seth ain't lying


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

im done


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol @ all the neckbeard virgins criticizing women's looks


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Seth straight GOATing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By the pricking of my thumb, something crappy this way comes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This has a 80's feel to it, don't really mind it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*My babies*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

his version of my show??? LMFAO, i love you kid xx


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

How many times have we fucking seen this tonight?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

We go from threatening to Murder Edge in the middle of the ring to comedy skits with celebs

just the fuck..........


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> Paige gassed from that short match.


She had to carry 110 pounds (10 of it silicone) of suck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Are you serious right now.:lmao


*I don't like the same talent being put in the ME of the divas' scene year after year when they're undeserving of it and have beyond peeked. :draper2

Sorry for having an unpopular opinion.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rollins might get cheers since Jon is a heel to conservatives lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Why the hell do we need a recap? We just got one earlier in the night.


It's for the goldfish in the audience


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Lol @ all the neckbeard virgins criticizing women's looks


Your mom is ugly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His laugh :rollins


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You can't do Daily Show without a green-screen Seth.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> I just realized Paige wears those huge earrings that make your elopes look enormous. Yuck!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao New Jersey


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Seth Rollins makes me proud to be a wrasslin' fan.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Rollins's Cheap Heat Counter: 5


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, what does this Raw tell us story-wise about Wrestlemania?

Reigns is punching someone in the mouth. Botches two lines of dialogue.
Rollins jobs to Jon Stewart.
Divas doing whatever.
Contestants for the Jobber title appearing with aggravating regularity like wild Caterpies.
Someone has ED.
Wyatt entertaining himself.
Triple H doing the same promo for the sixth time. For himself.
Daniel who?

I'm starting to think they're doing alternate takes on one and the same Raw until they get one right.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

J&J Security. :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

You ever guest hosted Raw..........on weeeeeeed?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

promo after promo after promo. Dat Action!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Your mom is ugly


:kobe


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Amber B said:


> His laugh :rollins


It's like George McFly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Why the hell do we need a recap? We just got one earlier in the night.


WWE's viewers short attention span.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon Stewart

"uh oh" :cole


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is WWE wasting time on this John Stewart douchebag? Only weeks prior to wM?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

marking the fuck out


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Is Jon Stewart a WWE fan?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

J&J with the fist bumps. Fucking classic :L


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Colbert to turn heel please!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Does it make sense to become starstruck watching television? Nah? Okay..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince to John as he walks out.
Don't forget to make Roman strong


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dead crowd is dead.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Batz said:


> I think the Jon Stewart segment will be used more for putting over Roman Reigns then it will be for anything Seth Rollins related.


That's what I expected...and its why im not watching tonight. And probably wont for a while. 

Seth (who has already been SUBSTANTIALLY better than RR in pretty much every way you can ever imagine) pretty much got himself mainstream attention and they will probably use his work to prop up Roman.

If the segment is not used to help Roman, Ill be pleasantly surprised and ill watch next week, but im not holding my breath. If they do...ill pretty much be done with the product for a while.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is so cringe


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Is Jon Stewart a WWE fan?


Apparently so.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, he's actually there. Thought we were gonna get Damien Stedow for a second there.


----------



## fftl (Sep 22, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Is Jon Stewart a WWE fan?


yes


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Jon Stewart
> 
> "uh oh" :cole


:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FEAR STEWART 3:16


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Of course, CM Punk Jr. has to be shoved into the ME diva's scene.
> 
> Disgusting.*


As opposed to being throwaway diva #358921249801240714 ?

GTFO.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:maury

Just noticed the RAW discussion title...I have tears in my eyes from laughing.

But good lord, has this RAW gone downhill...and I thought it was already bad before.

Let's just erase the 9:45-10:30 from this RAW, plz.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Is that Wale carrying his own sign in row 2 :maury


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

I have never found Jon Stewart to be the least bit entertaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I remember Jon from Big Daddy :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

End it now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Oh my! Stewart!" :cole

"Oh my! Lesnar!" :cole

Same amount of fucks to give by the lead commentator.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stewart is somewhat vanilla midget like.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Rollins looking at his script hard lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd not giving a fuck at all.rofl.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This segment would have been 10x more funnier if they had Seth feuding with Stephen Colbert


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Everyone under 20 has so clue what the fuck is happening


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> It's like George McFly.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth Rollins lady gaga hair haha


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Bad move, WWE. Just like Jackman and the Muppets, never let someone with Hollywood charisma near your "talent".


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the point of all this??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SWAT team stripper? :reigns


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Jon Stewart is a real entertainer.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Swat team stripper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stewart :clap at swat team stripper


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"Roman Reigns"


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stewart calling out dat script.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here comes Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

He said "wrestlers". Fire him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is he talking about Rollins or Reigns?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think the words New Jersey have been said enaugh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awaiting the Roman Reigns mention


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SWAT team stripper? :reigns


Stewart gonna make Woman Wains look strong! :vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This crowd needs to show Jon Stewart some respect.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jon Stewart will tear Rollins apart on mic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This is pretty good!


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Never earned it? :lmao Stewart mixing up Reigns with Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stewart master of cheap pops.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Loose Reality said:


> I have never found Jon Stewart to be the least bit entertaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stewart not putting over the great Roman Reigns.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Jon lording on the mic 

Cutting a better promo than 99% of the roster


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me tell you something about posters, boy.

Bars.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

mic work :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is Stewart directed that at Reigns?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't bring up Reigns, don't bring up Reigns... pleaseplease...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, Seth is a lot better at being a heel than Jon is being babyface


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns.
Take notes, you bastard.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Seriously, do people actually think this is funny or entertaining?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> I don't think the words New Jersey have been said enaugh


It's a tie between that and "greatest stage of em all, WRASTLEMANIA!"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stewart is a wrestling fan and it makes this segment so much better.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

He MURKED Rollins!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pandering to reigns in 5...4..3...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> As opposed to being throwaway diva #358921249801240714 ?
> 
> GTFO.


*:maury

Perhaps we'd have less throway divas if every single main storyline with divas wasn't given to a 4'11, 90 lbs hot topic employee who hasn't had any progress on the mic or in the ring in over 3 years and who recycles the same promo for ever single feud.

unkout

You can worship or lackluster ass all you want, but the fact of the matter is 'surprise AJ Lee is back after not working for 6 months and is handed everything' is old as fuck.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Stewart on a roll


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Loving this promo from Stewart.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they adding Rollins at Mania?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

It might not be wise to bring up people not earning spots when trying to build Reigns as the top babyface in the ME at WM


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Stewart knows he's better on the mic than both.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Stewart > heyman


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

"You're better on the mic."

Hmmmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stewart tells Seth i have something you'll never have: a huge package.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stewart is killing it on the mic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Stewart putting over Ambrose?

Did he forget the script?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stewart outshining Woman Weigns on the mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stewart buried Roman and brought up Ambrose!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol at Stewart burying that ****** Reigns for being shit on the mic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahaha low blow


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmao a low blow hahahahhaa


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn lol.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Stewart the next Paul Heyman


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh thank god it isn't Reigns coming to help.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The low blow is back!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Meh...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stewart put Rollins over Reigns LOL better in ring and on the mic.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lmfaooooooo!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyman taught Stewart that Jew-Jitsu


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stewart going in! :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kayfabe speaking here:

Rollins isn't in the title match because he didn't win the Royal Rumble.

He will be left carrying the briefcase...which he can cash at any time

fpalm

This is bad. I'm out.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> WWE's viewers short attention span.


Concern for ED and Alzheimer's - you know who's running this ship :vince


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:lmao

I'll admit, Stewart's segment was pretty entertaining. Must have been a cool moment for him.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crap I wanted Orton to punt Stewart :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i'm surprised that low blow made contact with Seth.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Stewart master of cheap pops.


you know that goes to this guy:


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Stewart was actually great there. Lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuckin' Stewart. :lol

Best Raw guest they've had in awhile.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vibrators, gunge in briefcase, dick selfies, kick in the balls by Stewart

The future of WWE folks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DAMN stewart didn't get to say it was ambrose's briefcase!!! FUCK THAT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Stewart outshining Reigns on the mic.


:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That was pretty good


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice segment with Stewart.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol that was fucking incredible


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Stewart is GOD 

Sign him now make him a GM!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Would have been hilarious after he ran up the ramp if Orton had Rko'd Jon Stewart.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was Stewart not allowed to say Ambrose?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Twix pick a side"? :lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Right in the hot dog


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Obviously Stewart isn't as big a wrestling fan as he claims. If he had seen anything lately he would know a low blow isnt going to cause Seth much pain at all


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

LOLSTEWERTWINS


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Everyone under 20 has so clue what the fuck is happening


A ten year old could follow this lmao. Keep up.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Best segment alongside the Wyatt/Taker one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was actually good. I thought for sure that segment would die.

Rollins coming out 3 times in one show is not good though.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Fuckin' Stewart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah raw is awful overall. But Stewart was good


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

legit :lmao 'd Seth's intro to the daily show with the pencil and all

:mark: @ AJ!! that pop!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YUP Reigns is the next Cena, John was in trouble and Reigns didnt come down to save him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The low blow part was awful, and Orton coming was quite annoying, but Stewart was great here.

His words will have an impact towards Rollins. The seeds of a face-turn are already planted.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That was a great segment. Jon is truly a fan, and it shows.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did they REALLY just do a distraction low blow?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stewart out promos everyone on the show to the surprise of no one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stewart had them mic skills on lock. :durant3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol @ stewart burying Reigns. ''You're better in the ring AND You're better on the mic'' to :rollins 

Well he wasn't lieing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fire JBL and put Stewart on the raw commentary team please!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe they let Stewart FLAT OUT say that Rollins is better on the mic and in the ring than Reigns. It's true, but damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That actually was pretty good. I'm shocked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Totally impressed with Jon Stewart's wrestling promo skills :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Stewart is Heyman level good here.

Loved how he talked about Seth not "earning" his spot, yet the main event of WM31 includes Roman Reigns....


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> DAMN stewart didn't get to say it was ambrose's briefcase!!! FUCK THAT.


I KNOW! I was waiting for that!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

WWE should just make Orton vs. Lesnar the Wrestlemania main event. Who gives a fuck about logic anymore anyways.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed that segment with Rollins and Stewart. I would have liked to hear more from Stewart on the mic, honestly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Also give Stewart some credit, didn't have the biggest target to hit.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Batz said:


> I think the Jon Stewart segment will be used more for putting over Roman Reigns then it will be more-so than for anything Seth Rollins related.


I was wrong. Thank god.


Fantastic segment. :clap


Probably the best celebrity guest segment ever (which isn't saying much but w/e). Funny, engaging, compelling, interesting, and actually relevant. The fact that Orton was involved in it and not Roman (or Cena...) tells me things might actually be looking up on this road to Wrestlemania. It also helped that Stewart is infact a wrestling fan!

Loved it. More of that, please.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Orton, why did you come out? lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment definitely didn't make Reigns look strong.

:ti


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> That was a great segment. Jon is truly a fan, and it shows.


I noticed that too. Better than celebrities out there who still think Hogan is champion..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank God that guy from Big Daddy didn't bomb. He's awesome in my book even if I like Colbert & Oliver more.


I still want him to get RKO'd though.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Orton, why did you come out? lol


To stop Seth from assaulting a guest angle.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Stewart was pretty awesome out there, I really wish he would have actually gotten to mention Dean Ambrose though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> Kayfabe speaking here:
> 
> Rollins isn't in the title match because he didn't win the Royal Rumble.
> 
> ...


Actually he broke kayfabe by mentioning Rollins is better than Reigns on the mic and in the ring. It blurred the lines


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Where's D-Boy?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

If you're surprised by Stewart's mic skills, then you forget that he talks basically talks for a living. Most talk show guys would be the same.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Stewart cutting a Heyman level promo with ease


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe they let Stewart FLAT OUT say that Rollins is better on the mic and in the ring than Reigns. It's true, but damn.


fplam not even close. Fuckin nic picking anything now it seems. Get over it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

When he started to talk about that money in the bank ladder match, i thought Ambrose was going to be the distraction, or make the save. But I like Randy being the passive aggressive antagonist, and Stewart making a low blow lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jon is just a natural at everything he does, so I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok so Heyman tweeted he had another WM message tonight

And there is the ME

They are not seriously leaving Bryan off this Raw, are they?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe they let Stewart FLAT OUT say that Rollins is better on the mic and in the ring than Reigns. It's true, but damn.


He even referenced the Ambrose/Rollins feud. I don't think they "allowed" him anything. They must've given him bullet points.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> fplam not even close. Fuckin nic picking anything now it seems. Get over it



Stewart said you're better on the mic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Stewart should appear more. He did great.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, it took Jon a bit to get comfortable, but once he got going, it was actually pretty good


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stewart pulled a fast one on WWE getting in IWC preferences into the script. :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't believe they let Stewart FLAT OUT say that Rollins is better on the mic and in the ring than Reigns. It's true, but damn.


I don't think they did. Vince is probably having an aneurysm backstage. :lol Stewart seemed to be very loosely following a script.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Best possible modern commentary team 

Heel: JBL
Face: Stewart
Straight Facts: Matt Striker


But Stewart making good money already, and Striker to real for WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> He even referenced the Ambrose/Rollins feud. I don't think they "allowed" him anything. They must've given him bullet points.


Still surprised they let him say that about Reigns.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, if you watch The Daily Show regularly, you'll know he randomly throws in WWE references all the time. It's always better and more organic when a celeb is a fan and not just there to plug some movie.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Actually he broke kayfabe by mentioning Rollins is better than Reigns on the mic and in the ring. It blurred the lines


'Kayfabe-wise', Reigns is stronger and more victorious than Rollins, but not necessarily better.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> They are not seriously leaving Bryan off this Raw, are they?


I'd be seriously surprised if he was left off. But seen as Sheamus isn't there what in the hell have they for him sadly.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That low blow in slow-mo! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins vs. Stewart was as awesome as I thought it would be. :mark:

Would've been lulzy if Jon joined Jamie and Joey and made J&J&J Security, though.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

John Stewart said "wrestlers" uh oh!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Stewart outshining Woman Weigns on the mic.


worse misuse of that gif ever. :reigns


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Why is Renee Young so cute.. so gorgeous... so pretty..

She's my biggest TV crush right now Q___Q


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Luke Harper fucking rules


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STEWART WAS GASSED.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Also, if you watch The Daily Show regularly, you'll know he randomly throws in random WWE references all the time. It's always better and more organic when a celeb is a fan and not just there to plug some movie.


*
Yup. :mark:

I remember be mentioned Swagger during the summer and it was pretty awesome.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Ok so Heyman tweeted he had another WM message tonight
> 
> And there is the ME
> 
> They are not seriously leaving Bryan off this Raw, are they?


Looks like it. The Raw has been so bad too. Honestly I think a lot of people overreact on here to semi-decent shows but tonight has just been horrible. 

No good matches and No good promos. 

Seriously the two best parts were a viagra joke and Curtis Axel :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

elo said:


> Where's D-Boy?


Staying off tv


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> John Stewart said "wrestlers" uh oh!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Ok so Heyman tweeted he had another WM message tonight
> 
> And there is the ME
> 
> They are not seriously leaving Bryan off this Raw, are they?


ACP he is going to be in Reigns corner for his match tonight duh


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Luke Harper with grandpa pants on :lmao


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Wait, people are just jackin the IC belt now?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol swat team stripper is trending on twitter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the GOAT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Why is Renee Young so cute.. so gorgeous... so pretty..
> 
> She's my biggest TV crush right now Q___Q


It's a Canadian thing. Nattie also


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Still surprised they let him say that about Reigns.


Holy shit, what did he say about Reigns?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

5 star match time. Bryan v. Harper


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Medicaid said:


> Best possible modern commentary team
> 
> Heel: JBL
> Face: Stewart
> ...


:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh yeah, I'm going to get Ambrose again. Hopefully he gets to attack Harper and not just run in and take the title.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh this can be a great great match.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, a guy like Stewart would be an amazing commentator if he was able to go out there and just say what he wants.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Legit suggestion. Why not have Stewart as the head writer or something.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

He's here, Bryan on the Ladder match at WM?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh shit, Harper vs. Bryan. LET'S GO.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh heres Bryan and people thought he be left off the show :bryanlol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Luke Harper getting buried now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan is in the random IC 'leftovers' match.

F them if they put him over Ambrose.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh never mind this is where Bryan gets put in the IC Title mess.

But Bryan v Harper :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this should be good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB still the most over guy on the roster and has nothing for WM

Listen to that chant

OH yeah Daniel Bryan isnt over, his name is


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Actually he broke kayfabe by mentioning Rollins is better than Reigns on the mic and in the ring. It blurred the lines


To be fair, being a good wrestler should help someone win matches in kayfabe.

Also, if you look at the UFC, having strong mic skills can gain you opportunities even in a real sport.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I really hope Bryan doesn't get put in this IC title match.

Just give him that match with heel Sheamus instead!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"Daniel Bryan gets a bigger pop than Luke Harper!!!" :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Still over as fuck :mark:


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Holy shit, what did he say about Reigns?


That Seth was better in ring and on the mic, basically.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

inb4 Sheamus run-in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The most over guy on the show in no man's land.

Disgraceful.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The most over guy by a mile in meaningless midcard matches. Never change Vince.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I wanna bet Bryan makes the save for Reigns tonight.

Edit: apparently not. What was I thinking? Gotta make Roman look strong, stay away from GOATs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So Bryan is around, GOOD!!!! 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

that reaction was mild. WWE killed Bryan.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> Absolutely amazing #RawDailyShow No offense @WWERollins but #JonStewart is the king of the ball shots


:faint:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Look at Bryan being over and shit and not in the M.E at 'Mania. :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Bryan, he deserves better. :jose


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cyon said:


> Legit suggestion. Why not have Stewart as the head writer or something.


They can't afford him.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

YOOOOOOO!!!! 

Does anybody else get a weird noise/image every now and then on USA Network? 

I'm pretty sure it's a promo for that show DIG, but it be bugging me out. 

Fukked up, some people have issues with things like that.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I really don't want to see Bryan in an IC title feud


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Bryan getting that 9:15 tv spot lmfao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Luke Harper is awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Orton, why did you come out? lol


Rev Theory need dem song royalties why else

:ti


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> He's here, Bryan on the Ladder match at WM?


Most likely & they will give him the belt, unless Shameus comes in the angle somehow.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I still can't get over that thread title. Someone's wrong for that shit. :maury


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DB is gonna be in the ladder match at WM for the title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets compare Bryan's reaction to Reign's reaction.

:ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Harper just throws D.Bry out the ring! :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bryan stuck between a rock and a hard place. Either get stuck in the black hole that is the IC title or job to heel Sheamus at Mania. Poor guy


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Holy shit, what did he say about Reigns?


Stewart outright said to Rollins: "We know you're better than him on the mic and as a wrestler, so why aren't you main eventing Wrestlemania?"


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Commercial. Lol. DB getting that divas treatment lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We have nothing for you Austin, as we are pushing Test this year. Here, be in this IC title match with X-pac, Al Snow, Val Venis, and the Godfather." :vince5


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

If Bryan wins the IC title the fans are going to make it more important than Reigns' WWE title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan getting best response of night, so cut to a commercial, damn it! :vince5


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love D Bry but I havnt cooled down after that Renee Young interview. Woman looks good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DB in the ladder match Im in. Should be awesome


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Bryan getting that 9:15 tv spot lmfao


Blame #GiveDivasAChance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The most over guy on the show in no man's land.
> 
> Disgraceful.


Bet you if Daniel Bryan just up and left to either TNA, RoH, or CZW. Every DB mark here would turn on him and say he made a mistake.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bryan, your new WWE IC champion and no one will care. Still hope Dean or Harper win, Dean's pop would be stupid big. I don't know what R-Truth is doing in the match, probably just because he can fly. They've been ruining BNB's character the last couple months. Saddening.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Stewart outright said to Rollins: "We know you're better than him on the mic and as a wrestler, so why aren't you main eventing Wrestlemania?"


He included Lesnar in that to you know. It seems the Reigns haters forget that


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can totally support the idea of Bryan winning the Intercontinental Championship and having awesome feuds because that would truly elevate that belt.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "We have nothing for you Austin, as we are pushing Test this year. Here, be in this IC title match with X-pac, Al Snow, Val Venis, and the Godfather." :vince5


Post of the Year


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bryan still over as f^ck, and this is his placement on the card. fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Stewart outright said to Rollins: "We know you're better than him on the mic and as a wrestler, so why aren't you main eventing Wrestlemania?"


Maaaaan. Thats amazing. Legit shocked by that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> He included Lesnar in that to you know. It seems the Reigns haters forget that


But he said "he's wrestling for the title." which means Reigns since Lesnar has the title.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> If Bryan wins the IC title the fans are going to make it more important than Reigns' WWE title.


Please


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Harper with that Tazzplex.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

So I guess Harper's getting a random push.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Harper will get to show off how amazing he is in the ring with Daniel Bryan


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we get 2 great in-rings guys, one who is the most over guy on the roster and you go to commercial one minute into the match?

Vintage Dunn! :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck Bryan, that looked painful.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That killed Bryans back


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

That looked rough as shit


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Harper just killed bryan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Bet you if Daniel Bryan just up and left to either TNA, RoH, or CZW. Every DB mark here would turn on him and say he made a mistake.


Nope, we'd probably support him even more. Nice try though.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

They can't put both Ambrose and Harper in the ladder match. They can only wear those clothes one at a time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We fucking missed a tiger suplex? Fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, Bryan faceplanted right there..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Did Vince put a bounty on Bryan Harper is trying to collect?


----------



## fftl (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He included Lesnar in that to you know. It seems the Reigns haters forget that


No he wasnt. LOL

Lesnar is WWE champion, he was talking about the guy Lesnar is facing


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Still over as fuck :mark:


And it doesn't matter at all which is ass backwards


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

People complain cause they thought Bryan wasn't on raw tonight, then Bryan is on raw people complain more. :cole vintage WF


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> He included Lesnar in that to you know. It seems the Reigns haters forget that


It seems you're trying really hard ITT...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Harper will get to show off how amazing he is in the ring with Daniel Bryan


That was a quick burial instead. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cue Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that was quick. Thought they would protect Luke more.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Malenko. 


How come this hasn't happened yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well guess they had to go to the finish early.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The super kick is the cheapest move in the history of wrestling these days. Spamming the move in every match to get a reaction.

HBK is shaking his head at his finisher being reduced to this.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What the fuck? Harper buried for no reason at all.

Shitty ass booking.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish that had made Bryan look strong rather than make Harper look weak


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That match was not long enough.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "We have nothing for you Austin, as we are pushing Test this year. Here, be in this IC title match with X-pac, Al Snow, Val Venis, and the Godfather." :vince5


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Meanwhile, Bryan stares at the commotion awkwardly while standing on the commentary table.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

God I hate R Truth with a fucking passion


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO "My sister wrestles better than you!!!"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I like how Bryan is a complete afterthought here in this segment, its almost as if he didn't main event Wrestlemania last year ....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol poor truth


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck R-Truth.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Bet you if Daniel Bryan just up and left to either TNA, RoH, or CZW. Every DB mark here would turn on him and say he made a mistake.


Bet you if Daniel Bryan just up and left to TNA, I'd give that fucked up company another chance.

Bet you every WWE mark would turn on him though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Raaaainmaaaakaaaa


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn that match was rough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth is such a bitch:lmao

Ol I'm a lover not a fighter, momma ain't making no more cornbread ass dude.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the IC title, not the hardcore title!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Dean Malenko.
> 
> 
> How come this hasn't happened yet?


Cause Malenko is retired?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

AND ANOTHER SUPER KICK


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

booooo. Harper ftw. Forget Ziggler man.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ziggler :banderas


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

DAT FUCKING SUPERKICK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So this whole IC title feud is not about "winning" the title it is about who can just steal the belt?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao I thought that was HBK.

Kind of annoyed that Ambrose's personal storyline has turned into a multi-man match that he might not even win anymore.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

As dumb as some of this build has been, these men in a ladder match is going to steal the show and then some.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, good Bryan's raising both arms. Had me scared a minute ago.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Daniels Bryan in the IC title match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahaha fans love it Bryan is in this match :vince5 yes yes yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seeing Luke Harper and Ambrose in the same ring wearing the same shit reminds me of watching ECW when I was a kid and thinking everyone was in Raven's Nest...because every fucking person wore flannels back then.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ziggler was like....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Believe That said:


> God I hate R Truth with a fucking passion


about as much as I hate that Booker T. His spinaroonies and his nappy hair. :trips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

there's your 6 man ladder IC match at WM


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So now Bryan is Ziggler's hype man and a complete afterthought here? What in the flying fuck is going on...


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The IC title match is going to steal the show at Mania. The IC title will be the new de facto world title during Reigns reigns of doom.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This ladder match at Mania will steal the show.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fuck...they're gonna give Bryan the belt aren't they


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Da feellllzzz


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

So where done bryan fit in to all off this ?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Minus truth, This ladder match will probably steal the show at wrestlemania.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Strong French braid Ziggler.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

Ziggler = "The People's Champ"....thanks, JBL...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bahd Nooz Way Barruh finally gets his belt back...and once again looks like a damn chump. :favre2

Oh well, at least Ahh-Troof continues to prove why his lulzy ass deserves to be in the IC Title match. :lol I wonder if the rumored Bryan D / Ziggler match will instead be transitioned into the IC Title match?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> So this whole IC title feud is not about "winning" the title it is about who can just steal the belt?


Exactly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So this whole IC title feud is not about "winning" the title it is about who can just steal the belt?


Except for DB, so far yeah.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Why are people worried about his arm so badly? It's fucking selling..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ziggler vs Bryan Ladder match would be so fucking awesome


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

These six guys are going to put their minds together and come up with a fucking BARNSTORMER of a match for WM. they truly are, think about the Harper/Ziggler ladder match.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Bryan where he belongs, the midcard


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just give me Ambrose vs Harper vs Ziggler vs Bryan. Cut the crap.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just dump bad breath Barrett and the rest of the assclowns in this cloogie mess and make it DB Vs. ziggler 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Heel ziggler please.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Shit Bryan such a afterthought in this isn't he. Have him come out to the biggest cheers, finish his match quick and get him the hell out of there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sable!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The one time I want Sheamus and Vince doesn't give it......:vince7


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a Mid carder. fpalm

so fucking sad


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The Bryan situation is like casting Marlon Brando in the Godfather as an extra at a restaurant


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Fuck...they're gonna give Bryan the belt aren't they


Thats a bad thing??? Time to bring some prestige back to that belt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Bet you if Daniel Bryan just up and left to either TNA, RoH, or CZW. Every DB mark here would turn on him and say he made a mistake.


You'd be wrong. belee dat.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> :lmao I thought that was HBK.
> 
> Kind of annoyed that Ambrose's personal storyline has turned into a multi-man match that he might not even win anymore.


Me too, sad they've taken the steam of Ambrose.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW she's in the hall of fame


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Who is Blaze?Edit: Oh it's Medusa.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

she was way better as Medusa


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Madusa in the HOF? :wow

Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> :lmao I thought that was HBK.
> 
> Kind of annoyed that Ambrose's personal storyline has turned into a multi-man match that he might not even win anymore.



Cena managed to get himself involved in his first program, too. It's his destiny to be screwed over every time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

yaaaaaaaaaaas Alundra Blayze!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh hi Beth Phoenix long time no see


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Sooo Ziggler vs Bryan vs Ambrose vs Harper vs Barrett vs Truth in a 6 man ladder match. Should steal the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU STILL SCREWED BRET HART!*

(Okay, it was really Eric Bischoff, but still!)


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow , surprised Medusa is going in but she's definitely deserving


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alundra Blayze
Vince must be _very_ forgiving after the trash can debacle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Putting the bitch in who threw the women's title in the garbage on Nitro.

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Go to WCW and throw the WWE womens title in the garbage on WCW TV, and get inducted into the WWE HOF guys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, Alundra Blaze / Medusa is HoF-bound. bama

Dat Beth Phoenix cameo! :mark:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess this is to slap the grand slam winner achievement on Bryan's resume.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a Bull Nakano guy


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

no fuckin way. giving hall of fame to the one that threw the title in the trash.

redemption DOES exist in wwe.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Alundra Blayze!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

And they show the Divas title instead of the Women's title.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

In before her dumping it in the trash :lol


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

So the chick that threw the WWF women's title in the trash on WCW programming is getting on the HOF? lol @ Vince

At this rate, that Brock Lesnar fan will be in the HOF.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I fully approve this! Huge Blaze mark back in the day. One of the highlights of that time (huh, 95 is so like this time than it should be <_<). Glad they put this all behind them, because she deserves recognition for what she did.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hall of Fame has officially jumped the shark this year.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

As a IC Title mark, I'm salivating at the prospect of them giving it its due at WM.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> So now Bryan is Ziggler's hype man and a complete afterthought here? What in the flying fuck is going on...


He's everybody's hype man these days. I can't imagine he must be over the moon with this booking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Bryan is a damn cheerleader now. fpalm

What exactly was he Yessing, there?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Tavernicus said:


> Why are people worried about his arm so badly? It's fucking selling..


Because he just landed on his face in a botch, the match ended abruptly, he stood on the announce table, and visibly failed to raise his right arm.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Tony220jdm said:


> So where done bryan fit in to all off this ?


He's just gonna be there in the match, happy to be involved


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> So now Bryan is Ziggler's hype man and a complete afterthought here? What in the flying fuck is going on...


Did you expect anything better? Operation "cool Bryan's jets" is almost complete.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Still waiting for Sable and Chyna


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Alundra Blayze
> Vince must be _very_ forgiving after the trash can debacle


Yeah I'm surprised. I was hoping Miss Elizabeth would go in since Randy is in this year.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn if Alundra Blaze can get in, why can't Chyna get in. 


WTF is this shit!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> about as much as I hate that Booker T. His spinaroonies and his nappy hair. :trips


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My fucking feels.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well deserved HOF entry.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> AND ANOTHER SUPER KICK


It sometimes seems like kicks are the only moves that matter in WWE today.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Niiiice with Blayze getting in.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally Medusa gets in


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Putting the bitch in who threw the women's title in the garbage on Nitro.
> 
> :ti


"Look, we got to fill out the show. It's either her or Chyna."

Vince - "I guess it's Blayze. But we're going to embarrass her after, right?"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't remember Blayze. I do remember Medusa though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I fully approve this! Huge Blaze mark back in the day. One of the highlights of that time (huh, 95 is so like this time than it should be <_<). Glad they put this all behind them, because she deserves recognition for what she did.


True people give Trish or Lita credit for being the best WWF/E women champion but they always forget about Blaze


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So Bryan is a damn cheerleader now. fpalm
> 
> What exactly was he Yessing, there?


Bryan is such a sweetheart he was cheering Ziggler getting the belt :vince2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't believe Vince forgave her, damn.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Because he just landed on his face in a botch, the match ended abruptly, he stood on the announce table, and visibly failed to raise his right arm.


But completely ignored that in the ending segment he was using BOTH arms? He was selling, give it a rest


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe disrespect to bryan is pathetic . Really bryan fighting for that ic title is an insult at mania


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People saying why is Chyna not being added in when the reason at the moment is obvious. There are other Diva's prior to her that deserve to be in to like Blaze. I have a feeling this is HHH again healing relationships between Vince and wrestlers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gee whiz I wonder how this Reigns/Rollins match could possibly end


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNIT, I was hoping not to see either Kane or Big Show tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is too overexposed tonight. Almost as much as a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Dumbass PG Orton


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Noble looking up to Show made me laugh :lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ja(mie) and Silent Joe


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank God Show and Kane will be involved in the ME! It's been too long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Jamie bowing up to Orton.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I love this Orton. God bless his coked up ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH appeared on the TV screen. (Kane & Show)

:mj2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is Monday Night Rawlins


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys are stupid HOF is about accomplishments. Who cares if she threw the championship in the garbage? that was 20 years ago and Chyna is a porn star.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So Bryan is a damn cheerleader now. fpalm
> 
> What exactly was he Yessing, there?


YES I GOT A MATCH AT LAST AT WM 31!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Putting the bitch in who threw the women's title in the garbage on Nitro.
> 
> :ti


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just about anyone would be better in this match than Truth...


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Jamie Noble is allegedly 5' 9'' 

He looks 5' 5'' next to the rest of the guys ....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> I love this Orton. God bless his coked up ass


He's in luv wit DA coco.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth is too overexposed tonight. Almost as much as a couple of weeks ago.


Stop, man! I've liked about 40 of your posts tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk chants. Over a year strong! WWE idiots not making him the guy. But no, more Cena shirts! :vince3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Damn if Alundra Blaze can get in, why can't Chyna get in.
> 
> 
> WTF is this shit!!!



Homegirl threw a shit ton of gasoline on the fire after the HHH/Austin podcast.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Madusa ppl. Not Medusa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask if Vince is going to deign to give Bryan a Mania match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I was enjoying this Raw without Show and Kane on my TV. :mj2

Guess that's out the window now.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavernicus said:


> Why are people worried about his arm so badly? It's fucking selling..


Going to go out on a limb and assume it's because he's just missed about 8 months of action because of a neck injury and the moves that had people worried were ones that looked like they were slightly rough landings?

Just a hunch though.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd kill for that Bryan vs Sheamus match now. Anything to not have him slumming it in some low card ladder match.

And get Ziggler out of that damn match too.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> Jamie Noble is allegedly 5' 9''
> 
> He looks 5' 5'' next to the rest of the guys ....


No fucking way he's 5'9.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> You guys are stupid HOF is about accomplishments. Who cares if she threw the championship in the garbage? that was 20 years ago and *Chyna is a porn star*.


Who gives a shit. Are you fucking five years old?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Noble isn't up to their shoulders lol
Maybe he should grow a beard


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> Bryan is such a sweetheart he was cheering Ziggler getting the belt :vince2


Or stealing the spotlight from Ziggler doing the YES chants during Ziggler's theme. DB is learning from the GOAT :cena2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So...............is Dean still winning the belt.......or.........


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Can't believe Vince forgave her, damn.


They need to look like they care about women this week


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> It's Madusa ppl. Not Medusa.


Really crying over semantics


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Noble's voice is hilarious.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Whoa!!! Stardust is in the IC title ladder match. He just said on the app he's going after the 'ivory enterprise' and said if he has to crawl or climb rung by rung he's going to get back what was his long before it was theirs. 

so who is in this match now? this is turning into a lot of guys now, cause potentially Sheamus too.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone tell me how the fuck Noble and Mercury made it to the WWE in the first place :lol 

Neither can talk and they are both actually midgets by wrestling standards.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More talking! Holy shit! Holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shouldn't Ambrose be pissed that now these motherfuckers are mocking what his initial intentions were with stealing the IC title?

Why do they continue to sabotage sexy crackhead's storylines?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

There's still time for a Heyman promo?

Nice.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rikishi and Alundra Blayze in the HoF ... Who's next? Disco Inferno?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> You guys are stupid HOF is about accomplishments. Who cares if she threw the championship in the garbage? that was 20 years ago and Chyna is a porn star.


Alundra Blayze / Madusa was the reason WWE shelved the women division all together after she trashed the Women's World title on Nitro. 


It wasn't until these four women came along that the WWE Women's division was revived. 

Chyna, Luna, Sable, Jacqueline


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So...............is Dean still winning the belt.......or.........


Reigns: WWE champion
Cena: USA champion
Bryan: IC champion

^ That after Mania , That way you don't need a WWE title match on every pay per views


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Heyman is here!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> But completely ignored that in the ending segment he was using BOTH arms? He was selling, give it a rest


"Completely ignored?" But I just said...


KaineSpawnX said:


> Oh, good Bryan's raising both arms. Had me scared a minute ago.


Give it a rest? I made one post mentioning it, and one post explaining it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HEYMANNNN


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

The way they're slow burning this Rollins - Orton thing is pretty good.

Gotta give them credit when they do things well for a change.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Who gives a shit. Are you fucking five years old?


Well, they're all about being family-oriented these days.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is damage control. LOL


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Really crying over semantics


Not crying. Informing, you fuckface.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

bryan vs some jobbers for a b+ tittle


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

UFC chants incoming


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Shouldn't Ambrose be pissed that now these motherfuckers are mocking what his initial intentions were with stealing the IC title?
> 
> Why do they continue to sabotage sexy crackhead's storylines?


Oh, you didn't know? The WWE doesn't expect you to remember that


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Paul Heyman doing damage control. :heyman


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BWOOOORRRRRRK, LASEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman on the mic


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Brock is leaving Paul. This is Goldberg vs Brock 2.0.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Not a lot of heat on Paul E


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Who gives a shit. Are you fucking five years old?


How does me saying someone is a porn star equate to me being a 5 year old? What kind of shit are you watching? Attitude Era is over get over it.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*As long as he is under contract!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Speak the truth Heyman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All the shots at NJ tonight. We deserve it.

:lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyman can even turn technical difficulties into heat


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jersey sound guy :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO Fuckin' New Jersey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> It's Madusa ppl. Not Medusa.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Reigns: WWE champion
> Cena: USA champion
> Bryan: IC champion
> 
> ^ That after Mania , That way you don't need a WWE title match on every pay per views


I'd actually really support that. It would bring some prestige back to the titles and provide a way to elevate guys with more than 1 title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hayman speaking the truth as always.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Alundra Blayze / Madusa was the reason WWE shelved the women division all together after she trashed the Women's World title on Nitro.
> 
> 
> It wasn't until these four women came along that the WWE Women's division was revived.
> ...


This


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Whoa!!! Stardust is in the IC title ladder match. He just said on the app he's going after the 'ivory enterprise' and said if he has to crawl or climb rung by rung he's going to get back what was his long before it was theirs.
> 
> so who is in this match now? this is turning into a lot of guys now, cause potentially Sheamus too.


Ziggler, Cody, Dean, and Bryan in the same ladder match is awesome, Luke Harper is gonna add a cool element. But I don't think Barret will add anything to it, he gets injured too quick, he looks great, but movement wise seems like something has changed. Killings? don't get it at all.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Save the broken mic for Reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Heyman


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Heyman covering up. Good improv.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Alundra Blayze / Madusa was the reason WWE shelved the women division all together after she trashed the Women's World title on Nitro.
> 
> 
> It wasn't until these four women came along that the WWE Women's division was revived.
> ...


Chyna wasn't competing in the women's division at that time, though.
They threw her a bone to keep her busy at at the end of her run in 2001.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman got the Roman Reigns of microphones


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cockroach for champ.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Burial of the night on Lillian


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Paul E spitting venom tonight!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman taking shots everywhere :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The fuck was with the shot at Lillian. Fuck you Paul Heyman.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heyman killing it on the mic as usual


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman putting Lillian on blast.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit. Shooting on Lillian. Hilarious!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Heyman bringing it so he's not upstaged by Stewart


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Heyman is GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> All the shots at NJ tonight. We deserve it.
> 
> :lmao


We getting the :buried tonight :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get rekt Lillian.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Lilian. :jordan4


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Heyman buried the fuck out of Lillian


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Paul coming with that fire huh? :heyman


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Paul on that heel shit tonight :vince2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman carrying this feud and two dead weights on his back.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Heyman is freakin killing it right now. Insane. GOAT for sure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul is OD'ing right now:lmao


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Rikishi and Alundra Blayze in the HoF ... Who's next? Disco Inferno?


Madusa deserves to be in the hall of fame. Way better in the ring then lita or Trish who all you guys orgasm over. Never thought she would after that nitro


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy shit. Heyman in 1995 EC-Dub mode


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

OHHHHHHH


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns is not a bad ass as long as he has that D'Lo Brown chest protector


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Irritated Heyman is great.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn that Andre line was a bit much


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman is gold right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Believe That is now Paul Heyman's catchphrase. Sorry Roman.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

absolute gold 'about time you did something right' :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I bow to you Mr. Heyman. I bow.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Heyman is legitimately the GOAT. He's just unreal sometimes.. not reality.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Heyman is going to have a heart attack trying to make Roman look strong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

suck suck suck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That seals it, Reigns is walking about champion with Heyman by his side


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh look, Paul blowing Reigns again.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Goddamn Heyman is fucking gold tonight lmao


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Heyman ain't a happy camper tonight, there's legit problems between Vince and Lesnar.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hayman must of steal some of Ortons coke before he came out


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heyman found Ortons stash tonight. #CokedupHeyman 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> Paul coming with that fire huh? :heyman


*Dat HOT FIYAH!*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Holy fuck Heyman.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hahaha

Another mic problem


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow Heyman with those UFC mentions


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That Heyman line to Lilian Garcia just knocked me down


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shut up, Heyman. You're losing all credibility like Bryan shilling for Reigns.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, Heyman is fired up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Reverend Paul E Heyman


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Vince will cut the mic before you say anything disparaging about his golden boy!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOD LILLIAN CAN'T YOU DO ANYTHING RIGHT?!!?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What's with the Mic?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You're gonna get a heart attack.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Paul is on fire tonight!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Holy shit Heyman veering very far from that tiring schtick. This is fire we havent seen in some time.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Concord, New Hampshire?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Chyna wasn't competing in the women's division at that time, though.
> They threw her a bone to keep her busy at at the end of her run in 2001.


correct, Chyna included since she afterall was the best Women's champion of them all, even dominating the women who many today consider great i.e. Trish Stratus and Lita.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

The mizdow segment hilarious 

The Cena/Axelmania/Rusev segment solid 

The Rollins/Stewart segment GOLD 

The Diva Match and AJ returning awesome 

The IC story line entertaining minus R truth 

The HHH promo was good 

Wyatt keeping that undertaker return on the edge of our seats when it finally happens

Heyman spitting some hot fiya right now

Now time for some Reigns and Rollins!

So yes this has been a great raw like it or not!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn Paul is really struggling here. Not his fluent self and full of ''controversial'' ad libs.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Heyman should just main event wrestle mania just talking shit, would be more interesting then watching Lesnar vs reigns


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What a shame reigns is going over at wm.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is untouchable on the mic!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me.. if they cut to Reigns in the production trailer..


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those mic cuts are probably to signal Heyman that he's going too far.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paul finally acting like a heel


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow ok now that Heyman....calm your shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is so un-over for a Mania main eventer.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Love Heyman, but I wish he wouldn't have to do all this trash pandering for Reigns and comparing him to these amazing talents that Reigns's can't tie up the laces of.

At least there was more hyping of Lesnar than anything else.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Heyman just went in though :wall :done


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns is less over than Axel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns with the ADR pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns coming out to zero reaction lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Heyman has more mic skills in his phantom ponytail than...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somebody check Heyman's blood pressure, that man may die in that ring tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, not this scrub.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Dat lack of people caring for Reigns :ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman is on fire.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ROUND OF APPLAUSE, EVERYONE!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Paul Heyman is a GAWD on the mic.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

No reaction Roman has arrived.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is fucking great from Heyman


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Jesus fucking Christ, Paul!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman's godlike


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

@ Heyman


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please don't give Roman a mic again.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

New Jersey's no selling this schmuck Reigns :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mic fucks up
Mic fucks up again
Roman's cue was late.


Get your shit together WWE.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That might've been the best Paul Heyman promo ever since ONS 06


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

That was damn awesome. Roman is looking like a chump in this feud.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Paul Heyman deserves an Emmy for this shit


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

My god, that was absolutely no reaction.
This is literally the worst case scenario.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh God, please don't cut a promo Reigns. Hopefully the mic stops working again before he can say anything.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol no reaction.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

A pissed off Heyman is even better than regular GOAT Paul Heyman


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman is starting to look like the Penguin. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that's how you cut a promo.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Your future champion guys! God Reigns is so bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Best decision of the night was not having Reigns follow that Heyman promo with one of his own


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With how worked up Heyman is, Lesnar might be the bottom tonight.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> Those mic cuts are probably to signal Heyman that he's going too far.


fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman just can't do any wrong. He's carrying a feud between a guy who doesn't appear and a guy who can't talk.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry reigns, but when Heyman tells me to believe that, by gawd I believe.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I heard some boos, but not much else for Reigns. Not a good look.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Mic fucks up
> Mic fucks up again
> Roman's cue was late.
> 
> ...


there was no fuck-up's during :trips promo though. 


It was like nothing to stop the burial of Booker T by the hands of :buried


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Reverend Paul E Heyman


The Chosen One behind the One in Twenty-one and one.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyman needs to join Reigns. Thats a golden duo waiting to happen please wwe please


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So the Brock fight with Vince was about him going to the UFC fight and Brock will be at Mania. That is what I got from Heyman.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> Noble isn't up to their shoulders lol
> Maybe he should grow a beard




i see what you did there.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I want Reigns to hit Lesnar with that superman punch only for lesnar to be unphased and hit like 2 f-5s in a row to win the mania main event. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> Damn that Andre line was a bit much


He went too far there. It sounded like he disrespected him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Now, that's how you cut a promo.


Can we both agree on something tonight in calling Heyman's promo "quality"?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> My god, that was absolutely no reaction.
> This is literally the worst case scenario.


But wait this is a Jersey crowd!!!!!

so this weeks crowd is no better than last week?

Maybe it's time the IWC starts blaming the product not the geography.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Best decision of the night was not having Reigns follow that Heyman promo with one of his own


I shuddered just thinking about it.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

'Bout' time you did something right' :ti


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

RAW is like the deep end of a sea.

And you gotta swim with the sharks to reach the walrus.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Chrome said:


> I heard some boos, but not much else for Reigns. Not a good look.



I guess that probably won't count again, because it's Jersey...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How he still yo shit and use it better than you? Damn Roman :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Can we both agree on something tonight in calling Heyman's promo "quality"?


Yes.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Let's see Reigns gets no cheers? Check! No boos? Check! Well guys it seems Reigns has failed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Heyman just can't do any wrong. He's carrying a feud between a guy who doesn't appear and a guy who can't talk.


I'd say he would the be only who can do it, but even then. Reigns got jobber pop and with Bork looking like he'll sandbag Reigns. This is looking bleak and with it being only 3 weeks left till WM. 

Could this be worst than Goldberg v Bork?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Stone Cold and Hogan didn't comment on something that happened on a shitty Raw last week, that means Roman is the GOAT. So cheer him now!" :vince7


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Yes.


:yes


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I'm really not one of those guys who bashes Raw every week but i just have to say it. 

Disagree with everything you posted. When Curtis Axel and a viagra joke are the best two segments on the show then they really haven't done your job properly.

That Heyman promo there now too was really forced. Paul was clearly struggling to come up with something different to say and how to sell this feud. Not his fluent self at all. 

Jon Stewart was fine but again it's not ground breaking and it's not really advancing any story lines is it? 

HHH/Booker promo was horrible on every level and don't even get me started on the opening promo. A complete botch that failed to get the point across and lost the crowd. An embarrassment it was. 

Match Quality has been poor also. 

Really fucking weak Raw. I don't know how anyone could have enjoyed this one.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Arrive
Kill crowd
Pout
Repeat


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sigh, that 3 hour malaise has set in on THIS crowd too. It's getting worse every week. They just can't keep it up after 3 hours of it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> But wait this is a Jersey crowd!!!!!
> 
> so this weeks crowd is no better than last week?
> 
> Maybe it's time the IWC starts blaming the product not the geography.




No, you're missing the point. Last week people didn't respond to anything, tonight there's just no reaction for Reigns. Tonight, they even popped for Axelmania


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

They shoulda never let Cena spit with Wiz Khalifa!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so tired of Wiz calling Pittsburgh the home of the Black n Yellow..... It's the Black n Gold...... fucks sake


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Wiz Khalifa getting ready to be booed in his hometown


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh fuck that is going to be insufferable


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Seth got that jobber entrance.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Thats a bad thing??? Time to bring some prestige back to that belt


The belt used to be used to elevate a talent, Bryan doesn't need elevating . The belt makes the guy holding it come off worse, they always book their mid card champions. Bryan can't save it when its booked the way it is.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

*Reigns walks to the ring*

"WOW, REIGNS WALKS LIKE A ******. MY MAN D-BRY WALKS MUCH BETTER, ROMAN IS DA WORST."

Seriously, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jobber entrance. God.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

In b4 match ends in chaos with big show and Kane interfering and Rowan, Ryback, and Randy come out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns ain't no 265 pounds:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

All I see is 
DQ...DQ...DQ...DQ...DQ...DQ...DQ


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Heyman just can't do any wrong. He's carrying a feud between a guy who doesn't appear and a guy who can't talk.


He should be getting 3 checks.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> No, you're missing the point. Last week people didn't respond to anything, tonight there's just no reaction for Reigns. Tonight, they even popped for Axelmania


No they gave great reactions for the first hour, the Orton pop was loud. It was the product and lack of action that killed that crowd for the last hour.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how the commentators are burying Rollins.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Wrestling Dave said:


> *Reigns walks to the ring*
> 
> "WOW, REIGNS WALKS LIKE A ******. MY MAN D-BRY WALKS MUCH BETTER, ROMAN IS DA WORST."
> 
> Seriously, shut the fuck up.


You sound kinda mad.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reigns and Rollins were the same size when standing next to each other before and they try and make it sound like there's 2 inches and 40 pounds between them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The face and leader of the Shield :reigns

vs 

the guy who claimed to be the leader of the Shield :rollins2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"You can't wrestle" chants LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you cant wrestle LOL


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

The Main Headliner said:


> I want Reigns to hit Lesnar with that superman punch only for lesnar to be unphased and hit like 2 f-5s in a row to win the mania main event.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


not gonna happen....can't wait till roman destroys all your dreams.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You can't wrestle chants at Reigns.

:ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Wrestling Dave said:


> *Reigns walks to the ring*
> 
> "WOW, REIGNS WALKS LIKE A ******. MY MAN D-BRY WALKS MUCH BETTER, ROMAN IS DA WORST."
> 
> Seriously, shut the fuck up.


Its pathetic the guy blinks and its the end of the world


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns to spear all five guys.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You can't wrestle chants ALREADY.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Reigns ain't no 265 pounds:lmao


He's was 280 when he played college football, so it's probably not TOO far off.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone got butthurt that I said he was a weirdo for loving feet and now he cant stop negging me and posting his love for feet 

Id hate to see his browser history


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WWE Creative Humor &#8207 @WWECreative_ish · 6m6 minutes ago 
Just our luck @WWERomanReigns is going to get a microphone that works #RAWTonight 

:lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Flashyelbow said:


> Let's see Reigns gets no cheers? Check! No boos? Check! Well guys it seems Reigns has failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He get a heck of a response at the beginning of the show.

I have to agree on Heyman carrying this feud. Just nothing coming from the two talents that are actually going to be in the main event since the "RAW" after the rumble. Dead silence. Just Heyman screaming on the mic in the best manner he can.

Heyman's great, but this buildup is really meh.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You Can't Wrestle chants...WOW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman getting dem massive cheers right now. Ladies and Gentlemen. Your Wrestlemania Main Event!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"U can't wrestle!"


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow. Now I feel bad for Roman. I imagine he'll be speed-dialing Rocky after this match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is painful call an audible Vince.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol at a WWE tale of the tape

why doesn't Vince just send Dana a text explaining how scared he is


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE fans today chanting "you can't wrestle", when there's hardly any technical wrestling in WWE period. :russo


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Someone got butthurt that I said he was a weirdo for loving feet and now he cant stop negging me and posting his love for feet
> 
> Id hate to see his browser history


Just report it to the mods/admins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is 265 :lmao

Rollins looking at him like "You spent 2 years with me, didn't you learn anything?!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> He should be getting 3 checks.


He got 3 mic checks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh "you can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

They are making seth look like a geek tonight


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns getting you cant wrestle just like cena did no biggie. Think again smarks any reaction is a good reaction for reigns so shut up if you don't want him to succeed


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh now we get some power moves from the "powerhouse" Roman Reigns


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Reigns does an inverted atomic drop.

"DA POWER OF REIGNS"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wrestling Dave said:


> *Reigns walks to the ring*
> 
> "WOW, REIGNS WALKS LIKE A ******. MY MAN D-BRY WALKS MUCH BETTER, ROMAN IS DA WORST."
> 
> Seriously, shut the fuck up.


Slightly irritated are we? Sit down. Have some tea.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Heyman needs to join Reigns. Thats a golden duo waiting to happen please wwe please


Heyman can talk for Reigns, he can't wrestle for him.
So:

:Out


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Rollins could out wrestle and out perform roman in his sleep while taking dick pics at the same time. 

and dat xforce attire, Seth is just the fucking man.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Too funny. This shitbird is actually going to be the new champ lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Meanwhile Ambrose..........


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you cant wrestle, The crowd with that painful truth.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns with the in-ring psychology, targeting Seth's groin. :kappa


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman sucks chants


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"Roman sucks" chants?


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This is embarrassing. I feel kinda sorry for reigns. reigns . Vince is an idiot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROMAN SUCKS chants

:ti

NJ killing it.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

RR really that much heavier than SR?????


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Levi's Stadium is going to eat this guy alive


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

this is a less interesting version of last week's main event. But hey, at least it's a cool crowd.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Best worker in the company cant even make this guy look good.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Reigns. Every smark crowd is gonna him a hard time. :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

It don't matter if Raw is good though people will always find something to hate about it and bitch about it even if its the littlest thing people will blow it up bigger than it is 

I was entertained though and had a few good laughs


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> WWE fans today chanting "you can't wrestle", when there's hardly any technical wrestling in WWE period. :russo


Exactly.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Roman sucks chants


I thought WWE piped in chants for Roman? :O


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Levi's Stadium is going to eat this guy alive


With a side of maaagic beeeans.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The_It_Factor said:


> He's was 280 when he played college football, so it's probably not TOO far off.


Yah but he had a lot more weight on him during those days. He's slimmed quite a bit since then. Reigns hasn't played football in half a decade now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> Rollins could out wrestle and out perform roman in his sleep while taking dick pics at the same time.
> 
> and dat xforce attire, Seth is just the fucking man.


Seth learns after the best. 

See my signature.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superman shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL doesn't matter if Levi will so called "destroy him" any reaction is good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The sound of general apathy.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Reigns gonna take out all 5 dudes at the end?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How do you throw a clothesline over somebodies head???? :ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

COKE is here.

I don't know if COKE and DEATH is a good combination.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Smarks doing nothing
Reading this thread your think it was an avalanche of boos ffs


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd disinterested in Roman now.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Orton has to turn on Seth tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WWE really knows how to bust a prospect. Reigns should've spent this year having tough matches in the midcard and maybe be ready for a main event spot next year.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> He's was 280 when he played college football, so it's probably not TOO far off.


College stats aren't even official, the only ones I trust are NFL combine ones.

Arnold Schwarzenegger only weighed 235 pounds in his prime. Reigns is nowhere near his billed weight.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Now that was a good crowd reaction.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel kinda bad for Reigns because they pushed him out there and are letting him sink.

Then I hear him in recent non WWE produced interviews and....he's an arrogant dumbass. =(

So, oh well. Let Samoan Silky sink I guess.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Reigns and Rollins were the same size when standing next to each other before and they try and make it sound like there's 2 inches and 40 pounds between them.


get glasses bruh- there is like 2 inches and 40 pounds. maybe it might be less than 2 inches, maybe an inch and half.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Crowd couldn't be more dead...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> I thought WWE piped in chants for Roman? :O


They do, and don't be butt hurt he is getting shitted on in this match like he always does


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

LETS CUT TO COMMERCIAL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What? 

Orton's music hits, cut to commercial 

This RAW was formatted horribly


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy shit, this has been an awful show. 

3 weeks until Wrestlemania folks fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A long-ass RAW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's bring out 50 guys. One of them has to wake the crowd up for Roman! :vince3

Bryan next.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns has reached Charlie Hass levels of unoverness.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Basically the crowd just doesn't care about Reigns. Yup he failed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I feel kinda bad for Reigns because they pushed him out there and are letting him sink.
> 
> Then I hear him in non recent WWE produced interviews and....he's an arrogant dumbass. =(
> 
> So, oh well. Let Samoan Silky sink I guess.


yeah he is a dick typical jock, that is why I don't feel bad for him at all.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Sigh, that 3 hour malaise has set in on THIS crowd too. It's getting worse every week. They just can't keep it up after 3 hours of it.


Those crowds have most likely sat through a Main Event taping as well.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

looter said:


> This is embarrassing. I feel kinda sorry for reigns. reigns . Vince is an idiot


Dude, me too. He didn't earn the main event spot at WM, but he also didn't deserve to have his career ruined. All those people cheering him on at RR '14 against Batista, and more, could be cheering him now. It may have worked with him in the ME at 32, but we'll never know now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


>


The look of an overrated look.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kronke said:


> Best worker in the company cant even make this guy look good.


Disagree. Bryan made Roman look really good at Fastlane. :yes


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Just report it to the mods/admins


Not really my style to report

But I am sure people who have jobs and like to lurk on the site while at work most likely don't want there bosses or people they work with seeing that weird shit...


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> I'm really not one of those guys who bashes Raw every week but i just have to say it.
> 
> Disagree with everything you posted. When Curtis Axel and a viagra joke are the best two segments on the show then they really haven't done your job properly.
> 
> ...


This. Can't say it much better than you did. Next to Bryan, Axel was the 2nd most over guy on the show and Cena somehow was able to turn Stephanie babyface. And Reigns, man he's struggling. They have to put a heel in the ring with him each week so it looks like the heel heat is because of them. They wouldn't dare stick him in a ring by himself cutting a long promo. Wwe has booked themselves into a corner for sure.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Alundra Blayze should throw the Divas title in the trash, and commision a fatal four way for the reinstated Woman's Championship between AJ Lee, Nikki, Brie, and Paige.

Also, Randy's slow turn is about as exciting I'd imagine a root canal to be.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> lol at a WWE tale of the tape
> 
> why doesn't Vince just send Dana a text explaining how scared he is


Tale of the tape is ancient. I remember them doing it for the Brock and Angle iron man match.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL doesn't matter if Levi will so called "destroy him" any reaction is good.


What about a no-reaction like the one he just had, is that a good reaction too?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

They need to cut to commercials at less crucial times. Does it have to be on a timer/automated or do they cut to the commercial themselves?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

This is the best raw from beginning to end since Raw after last year's Mania. 

What I like is that the talk segments didn't run as long as usual, but they were actually mroe effective and fulfilling than most Raw talk segments. 

Wrestling isn't as good as most Raws, but they are pushing stories along well, much like they did with the Raw before fastlane, and most matches are fresh. they should have made Axel/Cena longer or more competitive at least.

8/10.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> LOL doesn't matter if Levi will so called "destroy him" any reaction is good.


That WWE corporate lingo, come on you seriously believe that?


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This is not reigns fault. Wwe/vince has put him in an awful spot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geeee said:


> WWE really knows how to bust a prospect. Reigns should've spent this year having tough matches in the midcard and maybe be ready for a main event spot next year.


God dam. 
THIS.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Roman Reigns may not be a good wrestler, but that doesn't mean crowds don't say it because they think it's smart.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

No reaction for Orton. Three hours is just too long.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck you wwe. Commercial. Again. During the fucking main event. You all suck


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Holy shit, this has been an awful show.
> 
> 3 weeks until Wrestlemania folks fpalm


Heyman screaming at the top of his lungs can't cover this shit fest


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA I love Brock, but it's _just_ starting to sink in for me that the Wrestlemania main event this year is going to be a complete disaster. Not blaming Reigns either really, he's just doing his job. This is all the fault of the dumb fucks in WWE creative. The most inept writing staff in television history. They make the geniuses that wrote Dexter Season 8 look like Breaking Bad's writers.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

love the blackguy in the front checking his phone and the white chick next to him bored and scratching her lice in her head.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> College stats aren't even official, the only ones I trust are NFL combine ones.
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger only weighed 235 pounds in his prime. Reigns is nowhere near his billed weight.


Haha, dude, Arnold had like 4% bodyfat and had the best proportions of any bodybuilder ever. That's apples and oranges.

And combine stats usually aren't too far off from college stats. He played DT at a DI school... That requires a LOT of strength and size. 

I'm not saying he's 265, but he's not too far off. Plus, the dude is a tank in real life. He walked by a group of us at WM30 and even some random dude was like, "his calves are the size of my waist" or something haha. I'd give him 245 easily.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

People who are going to complain are also going to say the only good parts were Axel/Bryan just because there disgruntled about Bryans role right now and hate Cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Geeee said:


> WWE really knows how to bust a prospect. Reigns should've spent this year having tough matches in the midcard and maybe be ready for a main event spot next year.


Reigns should have been facing Rusev at WM for the US title.
Daniel Bryan should be facing Brock
Cena should be facing HHH
and Sting should be facing Taker

Those should have been the top 4 matches


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> What about a no-reaction like the one he just had, is that a good reaction too?


Ok so unless getting no reaction at Levi is destroying then people should stop saying that.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Orton going to try and help Seth only to get caught and get Seth disqualified, thus making Seth get in his face only to get an RKO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

hng13 said:


> No reaction for Orton. Three hours is just too long.


Also he's come out twice so people have already seen him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lex Luger could outwrestle Reigns.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

#Axelmania is still runnin' wild!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton needs to lose his shit and RKO everyone already.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns getting you cant wrestle just like cena did no biggie. Think again smarks any reaction is a good reaction for reigns so shut up if you don't want him to succeed


Cena had 50% of the crowd cheering him Reigns doesn't have 50 people.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

More of a reaction for Big Show!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy had that look on his face like "They gonna let THIS guy be next face of the WWE?" :lol:


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They do, and don't be butt hurt he is getting shitted on in this match like he always does


So why not pipe in chants now? You can't cheery pick when crowd reactions go against your opinion = pipe in chants and when crowd reactions is align with yours = legit pop.

I don't give a shit what Reigns reaction is. Just picking on your dumb flawed logic over the past few weeks.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

The black guy infront was telling seth to make roman look strong. had me rolling ova the floor.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Medicaid said:


> This is the best raw from beginning to end since Raw after last year's Mania.
> 
> What I like is that the talk segments didn't run as long as usual, but they were actually mroe effective and fulfilling than most Raw talk segments.
> 
> ...


The promos were all bad tonight. Even Heyman (Whilst still better than everyone else) was not anywhere near as good as usual. He was all over the place and started screaming because he wasn't getting much reaction.

Tonights Raw was just a botch. I'd be amazed if they don't panic and bring Sting and Taker in next week. They will have to react to how bad this was. I'm sure in the back they know it.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Superman punch set up is fucking pathetic


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're not saying "Boo" they're saying "BOO-WAHHHHHH"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This show hasn't been bad for me... But I started it at 9:30 and fastforwarded through most of it.

Brevity is key when watching Raw these days.


----------



## MrMoneyintheBank45 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

The Miz/Mizdow commercial was both funny and intense after Miz started berating Sandow and slapped him. Great staredown. More impressed that the writers remembered they did something on Smackdown and used it to advance a storyline on Raw.

All the Axelmania stuff was pretty funny. I lost it when he slowly ripped his shirt and did the "Often imitated, but never eliminated" line.

And really like the Stewart/Rollins segment. Would not be opposed to slowly developing the Rollins/Orton feud to the PPV after Mania and let Rollins join Reigns vs. Lesnar. Like how that is being hinted at just as a possibility. 

Everything else OP said, plus AJ's return and crowd pop, has been great. Fantastic Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, let's send out all the heels so we can pretend they are booing for them not Reigns.:vince5


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Overcoming them odds


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Reigns getting you cant wrestle just like cena did no biggie. Think again smarks any reaction is a good reaction for reigns so shut up if you don't want him to succeed


FFS you are easily the most annoying poster on this entire forum. Saying the exact same shit 50 times in the same thread.

Yes we heard you the first time. And as much as you might not want to acknowledge, you are apart of the IWC and every little low blow HHH throws at the IWC is being thrown at you too

BELIEVE DAT!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> That WWE corporate lingo, come on you seriously believe that?


Talk good about me talk bad about me just talk about me.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Why is Rollins in another match with Reigns he won't win? Stop fucking around with Rollins and taking him for granted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fan of the night :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Believe That said:


> It don't matter if Raw is good though people will always find something to hate about it and bitch about it even if its the littlest thing people will blow it up bigger than it is
> 
> I was entertained though and had a few good laughs


No it was just fucking awful on every level regardless of what Daniel Bryan was doing. 

His match/angle with the IC belt was also shit.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

C'mon, Reigns. Hit a 450 splash and silence the doubters


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

he evens 'sells' like cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Clothesline
Clothesline
UHHHHAW
Clothesline
Spear
Babygurl


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> So why not pipe in chants now? You can't cheery pick when crowd reactions go against your opinion = pipe in chants and when crowd reactions is align with yours = legit pop.
> 
> I don't give a shit what Reigns reaction is. Just picking on your dumb flawed logic over the past few weeks.


who is cherry picking? Its obvious when they pipe in crowd noise. smackdown is full of that kind of shit.

If you really don't think WWE pipes in crowd noise to fit what they want sometimes you are lying to yourself.

Sorry if the truth hurts and i don't see how its dumb ass logic when what I am sayign is true.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They are trying so hard with old stupid tactics to make him look strong... not realising those old tactics are part of the problem. Jesus Vince is so fucking stupid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena booking


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> They're not saying "Boo" they're saying "BOO-WAHHHHHH"


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

GNR4LIFE said:


> FFS you are easily the most annoying poster on this entire forum. Saying the exact same shit 50 times in the same thread.
> 
> Yes we heard you the first time. And as much as you might not want to acknowledge, you are apart of the IWC and every little low blow HHH throws at the IWC is being thrown at you too
> 
> BELIEVE DAT!!!


He's only doing it to annoy people, he even said so himself. so I wouldn't egt too upset with what he says.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GNR4LIFE said:


> FFS you are easily the most annoying poster on this entire forum. Saying the exact same shit 50 times in the same thread.
> 
> Yes we heard you the first time. And as much as you might not want to acknowledge, you are apart of the IWC and every little low blow HHH throws at the IWC is being thrown at you too
> 
> BELIEVE DAT!!!


I never said I wasn't a part of it. Its like me being in a long term marriage I cant get out of. The only way I do is if I stop being a fan all together


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

thingstoponder said:


> Why is Rollins in another match with Reigns he won't win? Stop fucking around with Rollins and taking him for granted.


WWE doesn't value talent, that's why.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now that was good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I seriously doubt Brock watches RAW, Booker


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO keep trying Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Fan of the night :lol


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Clothesline
> Clothesline
> UHHHHAW
> Clothesline
> ...


:lel:done:done


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh man my ass Booker, Reigns can't do that shit on a bigger guy. Brock ain't impressed by that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> He's only doing it to annoy people, he even said so himself. so I wouldn't egt too upset with what he says.


CFTK


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Are we allowed to say that powerbomb looked nice?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrestlemania 31 might be WORSE than 27 and 29. Scary.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

jcmmnx said:


> Cena had 50% of the crowd cheering him Reigns doesn't have 50 people.


And Cena was actually over before they started the cookie-cutter Superman booking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Clothesline
> Clothesline
> UHHHHAW
> Clothesline
> ...


You forgot
Samoan Drop
Clothesline
Superman Punch
Duckface


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Marrakesh said:


> No it was just fucking awful on every level regardless of what Daniel Bryan was doing.
> 
> His match/angle with the IC belt was also shit.


I disagree


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a bit surprised by this match. Reigns may be getting better in the ring. Slowly, for sure. But I do think he is getting better.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

Brock has a lot better things to do than watch this shit you fucks. Love how the crowd is deader than the music.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking ref just watched Kane lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin! Austin! Austin! Austin!



man you had to be watching during the Attitude Era, to remember when that chant would occur.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cyon said:


> Are we allowed to say that powerbomb looked nice?


No, we're not allowed to say anything nice about Reigns. Ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O fucking shut up Vince.. I mean booker.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Even Rollins have opponents kneeling down for the kick now. :lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes!!!! I'll take it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS WINS IN NJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't see what they're gonna fill Raw with for the next several weeks. There isn't much left to build up, other than Cena/Russev.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

You guys are straight murdering Reigns...and I love it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat rollup tho :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Ya you're right Booker! Reigns is the only man in the world to get kicked in the head and not get ko'ed!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Awful main event.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

did not see that coming. Seth gets the win, nice.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL 5 against 1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD SETH WON ITS A MIRACLE!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What?? So Randy vs Reigns next week


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

checkcola said:


> I seriously doubt Brock watches RAW, Booker


:hbk1


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

goddamm lols at the twinkle toes when he superman punches


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

uh what


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Orton finally did the right thing!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the way Orton looked into the camera :lel


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

rekt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

huge ref botch made Reigns look even worse since Reigns was down for a 5 count at least bc it took the ref so long to start the three count


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> get glasses bruh- there is like 2 inches and 40 pounds. maybe it might be less than 2 inches, maybe an inch and half.


Did you watch the opening promo? There was no difference between their height or arm size. Reigns has a broader frame but in terms of muscle size it;s negligible.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Ok so unless getting no reaction at Levi is destroying then people should stop saying that.


Booing the shit out of a guy that shouldn't be booed is not a good reaction either. With the way WWE is trying to make the guy likable he should get Ambrose-like reactions, but he's getting midcard heel reactions.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why this dude wear contacts tho?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton winking at his next concubine.
Fucking bitches. Getting money.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Usos #3


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That was pretty sweet by Reigns


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL, awesome


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You forgot
> Samoan Drop
> Clothesline
> Superman Punch
> Duckface


Duckface :lol

*QUACK QUACK BELEE DAT!*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

What the hell?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns looks crazy there for a moment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Reigns!

Gotta make ol boy look strong.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Reigns got ups?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

He just FLEW!!! 

REIGNS BABY!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

It's been a pretty good Raw, but not great at all.

'Good' should be the bare minimum in Wrestlemania season, anyway.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton with that wink


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Catching Finisher lol


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Welp


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns offense is so shitty.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I was going to just make fun of Reigns' dull surprise face, but that dive was actually cool. So is this whole ending, actually.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW. That was a HELLUVA SPEAR. Props for that.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

worst kidney punch ever


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Reigns :deandre


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman lost!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Still don't care.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Shut the hell up Booker.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin nice dive over the top rope. Awesome reigns has improved big time tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And of course he looks better than Rollins at the end of it. He's getting killed at WM. This booking is going to kill Roman's career for good.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Big Dave was right. People neither love nor hate Roman, they just don't give a fuck.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Anything to get Reigns over... 5v1 only one winner ROMANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Gotta give him that spear. It was sick.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Roman's contacts make him look like he's trying out for True Blood


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know.. I wasn't one to say before, but these last few weeks... the crowd does sound like the audio was tampered with.. The lack of pitch changes, dull roars.. I would love to see an audio frequency breakdown of what's going on in the live building and what makes air on TV.

Something tells me they wouldn't jive..


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally the dude shows some charisma


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Believe That said:


> I disagree


Except I'm not. You must be confusing me with someone else. If you can't discuss something rationally then don't ever quote me in a post again you drooler.

Edit: responce is to your original post. Nice work on the edit (Y)


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That was fucking sick how he just flew like that! 

Haters gonna hate though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. That spear broke 3 of my ribs just watching it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> who is cherry picking? Its obvious when they pipe in crowd noise. smackdown is full of that kind of shit.
> 
> If you really don't think WWE pipes in crowd noise to fit what they want sometimes you are lying to yourself.
> 
> Sorry if the truth hurts and i don't see how its dumb ass logic when what I am sayign is true.


Like the truth when blind tag = instant heel turn? :X
Or in the same match you said cheers were piped in for Reigns and legit for Bryan when they are on the same team and the cheers were right after each other?

Right....


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

this road to wrestlemania is so dead this year. at some point they have to come to their senses and make the main Lesner vs. Bryant.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuckin nice dive over the top rope. Awesome reigns has improved big time tonight


In what universe?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns did a better suicide outside dive than Bryan has EVER done.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow hey guess what still don't care about Reigns!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Looked like Reigns hurt himself more than Rollins with that running hug


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Booker should have stayed fired.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok that was pretty badass

:banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction to Reigns even getting his heat back. No one cares.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He did Cena's "I Win LOL" gif!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Y'all are holding in to your grudges but know damn well that shit was impressive.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That ending was sick.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"You can wrestles" chants even though that was on of his better matches on RAW in the last few weeks


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Dat Cena booking right there....

Overbooked dirty loss, takes out everyone all to look strong...

That suicide dive was good tho...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

If it was anyone else that did that you guys would be drooling and saying how awesome it was lmfao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuckin nice dive over the top rope. Awesome reigns has improved big time tonight


Jumping over the top rope is hardly improving at anything lol. He's not improving, he's working with people who make him look better than he is. That's why he's being paired off with the best guys in the company, Bryan , Rollins, Lesnar etc etc since his return .


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Reigns improved big time tonight. Hahahahaha


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That suicide dive looked like it was turning into an elbow drop half way through :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gotta admit that dive over the top rope was pretty sick. A little awkward, but he nailed it.

Main event was poor, but at least Rollins won.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The NJ crowd was kind of a disappointment.


----------



## Scarlett (Feb 24, 2015)

Damn, I think I wet myself there lol.

Reigns is BOSS.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm sick of this company 

I understand that Reigns is Vince's golden little fuck boy 

But to have him bury a young and up coming talent like Big Show makes me sick.
Right when Big Show was building up some steam they go and pull this bull shit?
Burying your brightest youngest star on Raw FOR NO FUCKING REASON MIND YOU

Fuck this company 
Fuck Vince 
Fuck mania 
#cancelWWEnetwork


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Does someone have a spare bucket ? I filled mine.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I knew he was going to do a dive to the outside tonight, I told myself b4 this match started, if Reigns does a dive, I'm officially a fan. 

#ThankuwrestlingGawd 

And that mid-air spear catch!!!!!! 


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jersey is a bunch of assholes. :lmao
If anyone else did those two moves, they would be holyshitting all over the place.

But it isn't _as_ impressive when it's coming from a guy that is a mediocre duckface fabio and clearly coming from a "look look, see he does other stuff. see!"

He's pretty though.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

People saying Roman improved by diving lol yeah right whatever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The saga to make Roman look strong continues on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Believe That said:


> If it was anyone else that did that you guys would be drooling and saying how awesome it was lmfao


Like the Usos........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did BROCK show up tonight guys?


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

The crowd completely no selling those 2 superman punches. :lol

WE'RE ABOUT TO HAVE US A FLYING USO, MAGGLE. :lol

dat shitty spear to Show :lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Jumping over the top rope is hardly improving at anything lol. He's not improving, he's working with people who make him look better than he is. That's why he's being paired off with the best guys in the company, Bryan , Rollins, Lesnar etc etc since his return .


To be fair, he's also had a billion matches with Big Show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Clothesline
> Clothesline
> UHHHHAW
> Clothesline
> ...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess Goldust and Stardust will be on SmackDown.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That dive O__________O I wouldn't want that guy landing ontop of me ... oh no wait, i would lol  still very good showing.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I love this build to Mania.

They're taking it slow and I bet it's going to pay off. All the feuds are going to peak just at the right time instead of the matches being announced a month before and 30 minute promos each week to hype them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apropos of Reigns to fly because this crowd doesnt give a flying fuck about him.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome spear


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Like the truth when blind tag = instant heel turn? :X
> Or in the same match you said cheers were piped in for Reigns and legit for Bryan when they are on the same team and the cheers were right after each other?
> 
> Right....


You can tell when the cheers are piped in, its quite obvious. You are just butt hurt because pretty much no one likes Reings and I am just proven right each and every week and its only getting worse.

He is getting you cant wrestle chants the past couple of weeks and some of the time they are not even bothering to boo him and just don't care.

This is what happens when they don't pipe in his cheers you get silence between the boos.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Whether you like it or not, Roman Reigns is THE GUY


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Believe That said:


> That was fucking sick how he just flew like that!
> 
> Haters gonna hate though


It was a nice spot, but it still doesn't change the fact that he blows, he shouldn't be in the main event and he's getting worse reactions than Curtis Axel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jbl: "WE GOT US A FLYIN' USO REIGNS, MAGGLE!"

Seriously, that was a nice suicide dive by Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction to Reigns even getting his heat back. No one cares.


It's not the Attitude Era, that was the last time the crowd had some emotion. 

Now all it takes if for DB to come out to get every mom and their child to stand up and chant :yes


Reigns too foreign to today's fan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman, Jimmy, whatever the fuck the other one is called, The Usos!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think RAW was actually worse than last week. The Steward segment was pretty good and Heyman had a great promo but everyone else was mediocre at best, BAD at worst.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is up with Sheamus more rumors and then no show. I wonder if WWE even knows what Bryan is doing at Mania yet?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

doesn't matter if it was awesome or not, all that matters is whether the crowd cares, and they don't. it would be better if they at least booed. but RR crowd is just apathetic, can't think of anything worse.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice dive. Let's see him at more moves to his arsenal


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Say what you will about Reigns being a stuttering clown on the mic 

He has a dope ass spear


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> You know.. I wasn't one to say before, but these last few weeks... the crowd does sound like the audio tempered with.. The lack of pitch changes, dull roars I would love to see an audio frequency breakdown of what's going on in the live building and what makes air on TV.
> 
> Something tells me they wouldn't jive..


If they were fiddling with the audio, what does it say about Reigns when he comes out to no reaction? You'd think if he were getting cheered the WWE would want us to hear it. 

Either he's getting booed and they're lowering the following so we can't hear it. He's getting no reaction so the WWE is making sure everyone else gets no reaction (which doesn't seem the case since others have gotten noticeable pops). Or Reigns isn't getting a reaction and the crowd just doesn't give a shit for the product minus a few wrestlers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> And of course he looks better than Rollins at the end of it. He's getting killed at WM. This booking is going to kill Roman's career for good.


Even when he lose haters like you find things to bitch about.

You seriously want WWE to book their main event wrestler just before the PPV to look bad just to satisfy your petty agenda?

I thought Paul Heyman's booking was hiding the flaws and presenting the strengths of the wrestlers. Less mic time. More spears spot. Isn't that better booking? Now it is bad because that logic is used on wrestlers you hate?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction to Reigns even getting his heat back. No one cares.


Yeah I noticed that too. Crowd likes doing the "OOOOOOHHHHAAAAA" thing but other than that they were pretty quiet toward him in the end there.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Like the Usos........


and they don't need 5 guys to break their fall


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a Miz fan but that commercial was hilarious. :miz


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I miss the times when Raw told a story and wasn't just random guys thrown at each other.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Overbooked theatrics that make your main heel stable look like a bunch of jobbers all to try and make Reigns look good because he couldn't string a sentence together earlier and completely botched a very basic promo. 

(Y) I'm not even a Reigns hater either (I've posted numerous times about how well he did in his Bryan mini-feud) but it's that kind of bullshit that makes Vince's booking of his supermen completely intolerable. 

Star of the night was Curtis Axel. That says it all.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I wonder how long Reigns has got. I mean, if he's still not getting decent pops when do they just call it quits? 

It won't be anytime soon because they've invested too much, but there must be a point where Reigns has to actually generate SOME reaction.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I love this build to Mania.
> 
> They're taking it slow and I bet it's going to pay off. All the feuds are going to peak just at the right time instead of the matches being announced a month before and 30 minute promos each week to hype them.


:HA


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Roman Reigns tried hard with the ending, barely anyone in the crowd cared. It's alarming that Reigns's biggest crowd pop spot of wiping out the entire Authority on the RTWM gets completely no sold like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

To those people saying "Why don't they go crazy when Roman hits an awesome move?"

Ever watch a Cesaro match?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The fuck was with Roman's eyes, I know he wears green contacts but those we a very light shade of green, almost made his eyes look completely white.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The IC match may steal the show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I think RAW was actually worse than last week. The Steward segment was pretty good and Heyman had a great promo but everyone else was mediocre at best, BAD at worst.


I don't think that at all. Coming off Fastlane, last week's RAW absolutely sucked.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Jumping over the top rope is hardly improving at anything lol. He's not improving, he's working with people who make him look better than he is. That's why he's being paired off with the best guys in the company, Bryan , Rollins, Lesnar etc etc since his return .


Ok so who should he be wrestling on the RTWM then since he shouldn't be paired with the best guys huh? Fandango? Ryback? Bo Dallas?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Zayniac said:


> What is up with Sheamus more rumors and then no show. I wonder if WWE even knows what Bryan is doing at Mania yet?


Vince and Dunn have no idea how to bring him back, starting to think his return will be some meaningless squash on Smackdown tbh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Roman looked like a badass at the end there, like it or not.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

This was a solid Raw all around. Wrestlemania might still have potential.

As for Roman Reigns, he was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its thee WWE who will destroy his career.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Marrakesh said:


> Except I'm not. You must be confusing me with someone else. If you can't discuss something rationally then don't ever quote me in a post again you drooler.
> 
> Edit: responce is to your original post. Nice work on the edit (Y)


Relax 

Yes it was a mistake on my part which is why I edited it...apologies


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stewart may go into the HOF for that mic work.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What did Heyman keep talking about someone messing with the sound? It sounded the same to me. :vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> To those people saying "Why don't they go crazy when Roman hits an awesome move?"
> 
> Ever watch a Cesaro match?


It's just WWE and fans in desperation.

"Quick, give him a new move, maybe the crowd will chant 'you CAN wrestle!" :vince5

It's the same shit they have done with Cena.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I actually didn't think the show was as bad as you guys think it was, at least not for me. I enjoyed Jon Stewart, Steph ripping Cena a new one, Axelmania, Heyman's promo... Usually I can't name 3 or 4 segments I really liked


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You can tell when the cheers are piped in, its quite obvious. You are just butt hurt because pretty much no one likes Reings and I am just proven right each and every week and its only getting worse.
> 
> He is getting you cant wrestle chants the past couple of weeks and some of the time they are not even bothering to boo him and just don't care.
> 
> This is what happens when they don't pipe in his cheers you get silence between the boos.


I don't even like Reigns. It is DB marks like you that turn neutral parties like me into calling out your BS.

Again what did you prove right except your theory being junk? I guess they piped in those AJ chants earlier in the night to drown out CM Punk chants too right? Or because she's not on your shitlist she's exempted? So now they aren't messing with audio when there is silence for Reigns to suit your agenda? 

:gtfo


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Reigns did a better suicide outside dive than Bryan has EVER done.


Uhh that wasn't a suicide dive. That was a splash over the top rope, which even Undertaker does. Bryan could too.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

If a piece of shit does a dive over the top rope it's still a piece of shit; just like Roman Reigns. As much as I loathe the Roman Reigns character and his push, it's only graps at the end of the day people, that being said I will be a Daniel Bryan fan for life.

We all know Daniel Bryan is better and should in that main event; or at least further up the card, but we're not in-charge; a near 70 year old with a hard on for bodybuilders and models is in charge. If they don't show me what I wanna see by pushing Bryan in some way then they don't get my money, it's as simple as that. I cancelled my network after the Rumble and I don't regret it one bit. One thing is for sure, I'll never be a Reigns fan; Vince won't manipulate me like he does all these other sheep.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Believe That said:


> Relax
> 
> Yes it was a mistake on my part which is why I edited it...apologies


No worries.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Even when he lose haters like you find things to bitch about.
> 
> You seriously want WWE to book their main event wrestler just before the PPV to look bad just to satisfy your petty agenda?
> 
> I thought Paul Heyman's booking was hiding the flaws and presenting the strengths of the wrestlers. Less mic time. More spears spot. Isn't that better booking? Now it is bad because that logic is used on wrestlers you hate?


And yet the match was poor, Reigns had the upper hand against 5 guys and only lost becaue of a sixth, then he preceeded to take them out to stand tall. Yup, we've all been clamouring to see another John Cena these 10 years. I know we were so sad it seemed that the era of the Superman was coming to an end... I was in tears.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> To those people saying "Why don't they go crazy when Roman hits an awesome move?"
> 
> Ever watch a Cesaro match?


Is just entertaining to watch big guys doing moves like these.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I love this build to Mania.
> 
> They're taking it slow and I bet it's going to pay off. All the feuds are going to peak just at the right time instead of the matches being announced a month before and 30 minute promos each week to hype them.


:HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Whether you like it or not, Roman Reigns is THE GUY


Whether Vince likes it or not the fans dont accept Reigns at THE GUY


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> It was a nice spot, but it still doesn't change the fact that he blows, he shouldn't be in the main event and he's getting worse reactions than Curtis Axel.


Not to mention that spot was all on Rollins taking the hit. I could see Edge doing the exact same thing i am more shocked Reigns jumped over the top rope like his brothers .

This Raw had some great moments but it felt like they spent 2 weeks of build for the IC Champ randomly which made it a bit state especially with Bryan randomly being there.. He could have at least took the title from one of the Heels if he is being put in that match >.<.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Why is that dude maineventing wrestlemania?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Anyone thinking that this Raw was off the charts or really good, I don't think they've been watching wrestling long enough.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> And yet the match was poor, Reigns had the upper hand against 5 guys and only lost becaue of a sixth, then he preceeded to take them out to stand tall. Yup, we've all been clamouring to see another John Cena these 10 years. I know we were so sad it seemed that the era of the Superman was coming to an end... I was in tears.


Not a fan of the booking myself but the bitching has to stop somewhere. You are literally bitching about the promotion promoting one half of the main event being stronger just before the PPV.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

the divas and ic title feud had more heat and crowd interaction then the man main eventing mania


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Uhh that wasn't a suicide dive. That was a splash over the top rope, which even Undertaker does. *Bryan could too.*


Can he? He might be too small to jump over the ropes.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Jumping over the top rope is hardly improving at anything lol. He's not improving, he's working with people who make him look better than he is. That's why he's being paired off with the best guys in the company, Bryan , Rollins, Lesnar etc etc since his return .


If Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, and guy who appears 5 times a year are the best guys in the company. 

WWE ought to just throw in the towel.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

When the curiosity of whether Seth Rollins will cash in at Wrestlemania and Miz/Mizdow is the best part of the show, then it shows you're main event is lacking.

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns is not a draw.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Re: the weight argument, no way in hell Reigns weighs a buck over 235. Dude has zero definition in his chest or arms, that's why they keep the vest on him. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between him and Jimmy Uso.

Check out his Wrestlemania 30 workout video. He does incline dumb bell press with 45's. Anyone that lifts knows that's pussy shit. For comparison, 45 year old HHH has a recent video of him doing 100's for a set of 26.

DAT CHEST :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Am I supposed to be impressed by a dive over the top rope? The same shit that happens at least three times by mid-carders every show they put on?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> Roman looked like a badass at the end there, like it or not.


I loved those two spots. He had some serious air on him and flew with that jump over the rope. 

Overall, good RAW.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> I don't think that at all. Coming off Fastlane, last week's RAW absolutely sucked.


I actually liked some of the stuff they did with the lower card last week. The Usos/divas/Kidd, Star and Goldust, Wyatt. This week those guys either weren't even on the show, just tossed into a random match, or like Wyatt is just starting to spin his wheels again.

Although the Miz/Mizdow segment was pretty good tonight, I did forget that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I'm sure most people will disagree with you, but I thought it was pretty decent. Certainly better than the late 2014 episodes. I just don't know what more they can do to build WM... Don't they have like 4 more Raw's to book?


Edit: though, by RTWM standards, I guess it wasn't that great. I thought last year's RTWM was super weak, though.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> I actually didn't think the show was as bad as you guys think it was, at least not for me. I enjoyed Jon Stewart, Steph ripping Cena a new one, Axelmania, Heyman's promo... Usually I can't name 3 or 4 segments I really liked


For a three hour show, it should be more than that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Busaiku said:


> Why is that dude maineventing wrestlemania?


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Low standards.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Whether Vince likes it or not the fans dont accept Reigns at THE GUY


Fans don't have any other choice. :vince


I don't see you running to buy tickets to fill the seats of TNA, RoH, CZW, LuchaUnderground. :trips3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I really like the Raw. The IC title angle has been amazing. It's not going on last, but it's better than that main event. Giving respect to the IC title, building it back up for something everyone to want. It's similar to the hype before a MITB ladder match imo.

Cena v Rusev is being given a story when they could probably get away without one. There's depth to it, Rusev not accepting the match, Steph talking mad shit on Cena. They're not relying on the stock US v NOT-US. and they're both bound to put on a great match over another title, US, being built up again. 

WM 31 is returning Credibility to every title except for the WWE WHC title. And that's a fantastic thing since Reigns will be in that title picture for a while.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha!! All night "Reigns sucks! He's terrible! Fuck him! Dem boos!" Does a badass dive , "Uh wow...that was cool. Awesome! Impressive!" Wow, some of you are pathetic.lol Reigns was right, you haters hate because you do hate your lives. Y'all are bitching about wrestling....fucking wrestling.lol


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

I really enjoyed the show tonight. It was well made. Well booked. Can they do it two weeks straight?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> This Raw had some great moments but it felt like they spent 2 weeks of build for the IC Champ randomly which made it a bit state especially with Bryan randomly being there.. He could have at least took the title from one of the Heels if he is being put in that match >.<.


The sad fact is WWE haven't a breeze what to do with Bryan going into WM and you just see it over the last two weeks, sadly it seems more likely his job this WM was putting over the Vince pet project Sheamus one more time. So he's waiting around until he comes back. Really sad.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Wish Reigns would suicide dive off a cliff before Mania.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol at Trips taking another shot at the vocal internet fans again.

Guy's obsessed with anyone who expresses an opinion.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think Reigns could cure cancer and people would still say, 'yeah, but he st-stu-stutters every te he talks and he can't wrestle. BLEEEDAAAT'.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

It was alright. But it was lacking in areas. Still better and more entertaining than last week's crapfest.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

RLStern said:


> *When the curiosity of whether Seth Rollins will cash in at Wrestlemania* and Miz/Mizdow is the best part of the show, then it shows you're main event is lacking.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns is not a draw.


That is literally the only reason I'll watch the finish. I certainly won't watch the entire match since I probably won't be watching it live. But, I'll stop at the end for Seth's hopeful run-in.



Random Reigns said:


> Haha!! All night "Reigns sucks! He's terrible! Fuck him! Dem boos!" Does a badass dive , "Uh wow...that was cool. Awesome! Impressive!" Wow, some of you are pathetic.lol Reigns was right, you haters hate because you do hate your lives. Y'all are bitching about wrestling....fucking wrestling.lol


:lol fpalm you guys are ridiculous


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Not a fan of the booking myself but the bitching has to stop somewhere. You are literally bitching about the promotion promoting one half of the main event being stronger just before the PPV.


By shoving him down everyone's throats! He isn't the best in the company, he isn't some special wrestler, he isn't anything other than a guy that isn't ready but is being artificially placed at the top. Stewart said it perfectly except to the wrong guy: Reigns hasn't earned the spot and the fans aren't accepting no matter how strong he is booked. In fact, the strong booking is only going to make the reactions worse. 

No one wants another Cena. We've been saying for 10 years "this isn't our guy!" and now the WWE is still ignoring that when the fans are screaming to pick any wrestler out of a pack of six to push at the top and they still pick Vince's vision because he is stuck in the 80s. Look Vince, there are a lot of people that want some things from the 80s to come back... the action flicks, Transformers animated series, movies like Blade Runner, the music.... but the wrestling super babyface and booking is not one of them!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Kronke said:


> Re: the weight argument, no way in hell Reigns weighs a buck over 235. Dude has zero definition in his chest or arms, that's why they keep the vest on him. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to tell the difference between him and Jimmy Uso.
> 
> Check out his Wrestlemania 30 workout video. He does incline dumb bell press with 45's. Anyone that lifts knows that's pussy shit. For comparison, 45 year old HHH has a recent video of him doing 100's for a set of 26.
> 
> DAT CHEST :lol


Yeah he literally has no chest or stomach definition, most likely his back is the same. Pretty well, all he has is 'big' arms. He'd have limited leg strength too.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Fans don't have any other choice. :vince
> 
> 
> I don't see you running to buy tickets to fill the seats of TNA, RoH, CZW, LuchaUnderground. :trips3


what does that have to do with anything ? That is irrelevant, it does not even make sense.

Fans show their displeasure by booing or not giving a shit at all, and that is exactly what is happening with Roman Reigns

OH wait that is Vince and HHH talking LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I actually liked some of the stuff they did with the lower card last week. The Usos/divas/Kidd, Star and Goldust, Wyatt. This week those guys either weren't even on the show, just tossed into a random match, or like Wyatt is just starting to spin his wheels again.
> 
> Although the Miz/Mizdow segment was pretty good tonight, I did forget that.


Usos/TK&Cesaro have been on every show, so has a lame Wyatt promo, and although Goldust and Stardust was absent, their family feud has long past its expiration. Also I don't know why Stardust debuted a new look at Fastlane and then the following RAW he shows up with his old look. 

It best to just erase the RAW following fastlane.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> The fuck was with Roman's eyes, I know he wears green contacts but those we a very light shade of green, almost made his eyes look completely white.


He caught the eye disease off of Rey Mysterio


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

#Axelmania was the best thing I've seen in a long time, it especially counteracts the bitterness I have with Reign's inorganic booking since the breakup of the SHIELD.

I honestly tuned out as soon as Reigns made his entrance, I'm pretty much done with that guy, Raw seemed a whole lot better when I removed him from the equation, I was hoping Ryback would have appeared but I was left wanting.

Instead Cena will get the US belt as opposed to some other up and comer looking to break out. :\


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> what does that have to do with anything ? That is irrelevant, it does not even make sense.
> 
> Fans show their displeasure by booing or not giving a shit at all, and that is exactly what is happening with Roman Reigns


cause if you fans gave a damn and wanted to show your disdain with the direction wwe is going, you would prove it by watching some other wrestling program. 

But :vince knows you're not going anywhere, so you might as well suck it up and deal with it. 


Believe that. :reigns


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I really like the Raw. The IC title angle has been amazing. It's not going on last, but it's better than that main event. Giving respect to the IC title, building it back up for something everyone to want. It's similar to the hype before a MITB ladder match imo.
> 
> Cena v Rusev is being given a story when they could probably get away without one. There's depth to it, Rusev not accepting the match, Steph talking mad shit on Cena. They're not relying on the stock US v NOT-US. and they're both bound to put on a great match over another title, US, being built up again.
> 
> WM 31 is returning Credibility to every title except for the WWE WHC title. And that's a fantastic thing since Reigns will be in that title picture for a while.


What has been amazing about the IC title angle? It started off well when it was all about Ambrose and he was cutting intense backstage promos (Which never aired on TV fpalm) about why he wnated to be IC champion and what the belt means. 

Now it is just being passed around like a slut between 6 guys and the focus has completely been taken off Ambrose and put on Ziggler and Bryan. 

The whole ''stealing the belt'' thing was supposed to be because Ambrose felt Barrett didn't deserve it after trying to run away from him at the PPV. 

What the fuck do all these other guys have to do with it? 

It's just awful. Shocking writing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> By shoving him down everyone's throats! He isn't the best in the company, he isn't some special wrestler, he isn't anything other than a guy that isn't ready but is being artificially placed at the top. Stewart said it perfectly except to the wrong guy: Reigns hasn't earned the spot and the fans aren't accepting no matter how strong he is booked. In fact, the strong booking is only going to make the reactions worse.
> 
> No one wants another Cena. We've been saying for 10 years "this isn't our guy!" and now the WWE is still ignoring that when the fans are screaming to pick any wrestler out of a pack of six to push at the top and they still pick Vince's vision because he is stuck in the 80s. Look Vince, there are a lot of people that want some things from the 80s to come back... the action flicks, Transformers animated series, movies like Blade Runner, the music.... but the wrestling super babyface and booking is not one of them!



:clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Roman shit will fail. He will be a rosebud in a year.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I thought it was a great show all around. I'm not a Sandow fan, but I think I may be just about ready to hop on the bandwagon. His acting in the segment with Miz was phenomenal. The dude could easily play a serious character no doubt, great intensity.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> Roman looked like a badass at the end there, like it or not.


A broken watch is right twice a day to......


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I honestly don't get it. Reigns was great! He is so underrated. People be objective.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Fans don't have any other choice. :vince
> 
> 
> I don't see you running to buy tickets to fill the seats of TNA, RoH, CZW, LuchaUnderground. :trips3


Your a fool if you think that is all that matters when the WWE Network is in play. There is a reason they give it away for free constantly and were forced to get rid of the barriers to entry they placed... They should be appeasing there fans not fucking with them it doesn't even need to involve Bryan he is not the only one over. If Reigns does not sell tickets Vince won't care much as people will buy them for the rest of the superstars but if he effects the ratings in any shape or form as well as effects the sub numbers Vince will pay the price of forcing him down everyones throats. I actually like Reigns but what they are doing with him is giving him no chance lol he is going to Main Event Mania in his third PPV singles match ever which will kill his run unless he turns heel fast.

What makes it worse is the situation with Brock potentially leaving because if he does on poor terms it will be another Brock vs Goldberg situation which i think could literally kill the career of Reigns.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Empress said:


> I loved those two spots. He had some serious air on him and flew with that jump over the rope.
> 
> Overall, good RAW.


He's proving what I and others have said. _He doesn't need to talk._


----------



## Atarwii (Dec 12, 2014)

What the hell kinda name is this for a topic?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> I honestly don't get it. Reigns was great! He is so underrated. People be objective.


DB marks can't be objective. :vince4


They must hate and hate and hate, till they sob themselves to sleep.




Atarwii said:


> What the hell kinda name is this for a topic?


The best segment of tonight. Booker T getting buried again by :trips3 worse than 2003.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I think the IC match will be really good, but I'm going to be EXTREMELY disappointed if they don't let Ambrose walk out with it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Sigh* Roman better bring some new eyeballs onto the product after Mania cause he's not gonna have any luck converting the current crop.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> I honestly don't get it. Reigns was great! He is so underrated. People be objective.


If he did that shit to everyone going for the IC title people would be cheering but he is going for the WWE Title at Mania not some random PPV so people have a right to be pissed off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> I honestly don't get it. Reigns was great! He is so underrated. People be objective.


people are being objective 

the fans at the arena's are shitting on him too
its once thing if he was getting great reactions and putting on great matches but he isnt.

the only team he can put on a decent match is when he is with one of the top guys in the company that can make him look good but guys like Bryan and Rollins could wrestle a 2x4 and have a good match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> If he did that shit to everyone going for the IC title people would be cheering but he is going for the WWE Title at Mania not some random PPV so people have a right to be pissed off.


Considering besides Orton and Cena, Reigns is better than most of the roster right now since 2013.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Three hours of Raw, and literally not a single fucking thing was accomplished or developed, except solidifying Bryan's midcard position. In WM season. It's pathetic.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I loved the intensity! that spear...and the guy flyed over the top rope. I've never seen Austin, Brock or the Rock, Flair or a bunch of top stars do that... Not even close. The guy deserves respect. He is earning that spot.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This Roman shit will fail. He will be a rosebud in a year.


Or:

"Is that Samoan Jim in the Impact Zone, Taz?"

"Hi, I'm Roman Reigns for super Polygrip. After Lesnar knocked all of my teeth out..."

"Sucking dick in an alley for beer money"


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> By shoving him down everyone's throats! He isn't the best in the company, he isn't some special wrestler, he isn't anything other than a guy that isn't ready but is being artificially placed at the top. Stewart said it perfectly except to the wrong guy: Reigns hasn't earned the spot and the fans aren't accepting no matter how strong he is booked. In fact, the strong booking is only going to make the reactions worse.
> 
> No one wants another Cena. We've been saying for 10 years "this isn't our guy!" and now the WWE is still ignoring that when the fans are screaming to pick any wrestler out of a pack of six to push at the top and they still pick Vince's vision because he is stuck in the 80s. Look Vince, there are a lot of people that want some things from the 80s to come back... the action flicks, Transformers animated series, movies like Blade Runner, the music.... but the wrestling super babyface and booking is not one of them!


Why the fuck should fans care about 'earned' spot or shit? Reigns can put up a decent match with his athleticism when paired with a veteran. He has the look to get casual's attention.

There is nothing wrong with WWE getting behind his superpush except for the vocal minority that disrupt the show just because their favourites aren't being pushed as the top guy all the time like Cena. You say the super babyface booking is not working, yet Ryback got hot a few years back with it. The Shield stayed hot because they kept winning. Bo Dallas got ironically popular last year. New guys that had no identity, superman winning is a clutch for them to create an impression.

Funny you mention Transformers, critically panned, multi billion franchise. Which do you think the studios give a shit about some ratings or the dollars signs?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> cause if you fans gave a damn and wanted to show your disdain with the direction wwe is going, you would prove it by watching some other wrestling program.
> 
> But :vince knows you're not going anywhere, so you might as well suck it up and deal with it.
> 
> ...


No true wrestling fan _really_ wants to stop watching. And even if like 100 people here stopped watching for good, that wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference. Our only choice is to shit on things we don't like because we love wrestling and don't wanna be forcefed baby shat (which any fan over the age of like 12 could see straight through) week after week.

God, can it just be Summerslam right now? Hopefully this shit will have blown over by then.



gamegenie said:


> Considering besides Orton and Cena, Reigns is better than most of the roster right now since 2013.


holycrap.
:HA


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Stewart and Heyman barely saved this mess.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Considering besides Orton and Cena, Reigns is better than most of the roster right now since 2013.


Can't tell if serious.

:lenny2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I liked raw a lot tonight. I was entertaining/fun enough for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd didnt care because they didnt feel Reigns. The same match with a Bryan, Cena or even Orton wold have produced a much louder response. The body of the WWE Universe is rejecting Reigns. It's time for a Main Event transplant.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Considering besides Orton and Cena, Reigns is better than most of the roster right now since 2013.


That shit is laughable. No seriously i like Reigns 2015 i could see him rise naturally to the main event for sure especially after more experience on the Mic if Vince lets him be himself but yeah that is just as dumb as saying he is getting boo'd due to D Bryan fans. He is getting boo'd by a lot more than D Bryan fans and is getting less of a reaction than he did prior to his PPV match against Show.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

It was better than most of the shows they produce, that's for sure.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> people are being objective
> 
> the fans at the arena's are shitting on him too
> its once thing if he was getting great reactions and putting on great matches but he isnt.
> ...


The fans in the arena weren't objective either. People are blinding themselves. They don't want to see how good he is doing it. 

BTW Bryan vs Big Show and vs Kane sucked.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The crowd didnt care because they didnt feel Reigns. The same match with a Bryan, Cena or even Orton wold have produced a much louder response. The body of the WWE Universe is rejecting Reigns. It's time for a Main Event transplant.


But you, me and everyone not a Reigns mark knows this is what we're stuck with regardless.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Really enjoyed Reigns performance tonight, good match with Rollins and the spots to end the show were well done. Shame Brock wasn't there though, the WM main-event is the biggest match of the year and the champion really needs to be there weekly to build it up and generate more interest in it.All they've had so far is one confrontation on the snowed out Raw. Abit of physicality between the two is something the feud definitely needs.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

You call that entertainment?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> I honestly don't get it. Reigns was great! He is so underrated. People be objective.


Cause people aren't in love with him like you are.

Some people ain't buying this B.S. Enjoy him just stop getting upset cause others aren't on board.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Why the fuck should fans care about 'earned' spot or shit? Reigns can put up a decent match with his athleticism when paired with a veteran. He has the look to get casual's attention.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with WWE getting behind his superpush except for the vocal minority that disrupt the show just because their favourites aren't being pushed as the top guy all the time like Cena. You say the super babyface booking is not working, yet Ryback got hot a few years back with it. The Shield stayed hot because they kept winning. Bo Dallas got ironically popular last year. New guys that had no identity, superman winning is a clutch for them to create an impression.
> 
> Funny you mention Transformers, critically panned, multi billion franchise. Which do you think the studios give a shit about some ratings or the dollars signs?


Minority? You can stop using that bullshit line because it's just that.. utter and complete bullshit. His pops when gets them are nothing special and he routinely gets no reactions to boos more than he ever gets pops. I know it's a "cool" thing to be "anti IWC" but sadly for you, it's not just the IWC speaking on this one. Almost no one is buying this guy in the main event. 

He should have been going for the IC or US title to build into the ME, not just put there because Vince gets a fucking hard on everytime he sees him. He was fucking out popped by Curtis Fucking Axel for crying out loud... AXEL!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> The fans in the arena weren't objective either. People are blinding themselves. They don't want to see how good he is doing it.
> 
> BTW Bryan vs Big Show and vs Kane sucked.


and your point is....?

Big Slow and Korne can put any crowd to sleep. Everyone's dead tired of them and besides....Reigns Vs Slow sucked Donkey nuts.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

fuck


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

He flew over the top rope and now he is a god? Give me a fucking break. The Usos do that shit all the time.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> The fans in the arena weren't objective either. People are blinding themselves. They don't want to see how good he is doing it.
> 
> BTW Bryan vs Big Show and vs Kane sucked.


After Hell No split Bryan put on a great match with Kane actually and he did the same with Big Show for the WHC way back... The issue with those two is that they are more stiff than ever in the ring even if Kane looks to be in good shape and people are tired of them having the same matches these days.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't see how people want Lesnar to win. They guy has done NOTHING!...Reigns performing every week and giving everything.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> The fans in the arena weren't objective either. People are blinding themselves. They don't want to see how good he is doing it.


You Reign marks are really become like a group of Communists. "You Must like What Vince tells you to like, he is the leader"


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Roman Reigns is painful to watch at this point to me. He is a serious detriment to the quality of the product. The mic work and the ridiculous booking trying to make him look unstoppable. Literally like 5 guys on ring side with Seth Rollins helping him out and Reigns made them look like trash.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Cause people aren't in love with him like you are.
> 
> Some people ain't buying this B.S. Enjoy him just stop getting upset cause others aren't on board.


LOL I am not in love with him. I am not a mark for no one. I am being objective. What I just saw was great.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought the dive and spear were quality, but the rest of the match left a lot to be desired. I don't feel good about the main event match quality at WM. Reigns is fine, but not my favorite. I won't be upset if he wins. It just doesn't have the spark I want to see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> The fans in the arena weren't objective either. People are blinding themselves. They don't want to see how good he is doing it.
> 
> BTW Bryan vs Big Show and vs Kane sucked.


I think you are the one who is not being objective.

Reigns is booed at almost everywhere he goes. 

HE is shit on the mic, and he is below average in the ring. He isnt ready for the main event of wreslermania yet.

Not sure sure how we are the ones not being objective.

Overall Reings sucked tonight the only highlights were the spear and the flying over the top rope.

Thats it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> But you, me and everyone not a Reigns mark knows this is what we're stuck with regardless.


Yeah, I know it. just dont have to go quietly into that good night.Roman is the main event, the biggest guy in WWE, I expect him to be the biggest star with the biggest reactions, He is just coming up shorter than Seth


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> *Sigh* Roman better bring some new eyeballs onto the product after Mania cause he's not gonna have any luck converting the current crop.


Considering some of today's fans, driving them away might be a good thing.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

looper007 said:


> You Reign marks are really become like a group of Communists. "You Must like What Vince tells you to like, he is the leader"


Oh again? Fuck off! I am not a Reigns mark. I am even more of a Bryan fan. But I know how to recongnize when someone does something right. Reigns was great tonight.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> LOL I am not in love with him. I am not a mark for no one. I am being objective. What I just saw was great.


I swear you were his the head of his fanclub going by how insulted you are no one is bowing at the feet of Reigns. 

If it gave you and a few others a smile, enjoy it why let it ruin you enjoyment if others don't like it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Look at the way Orton looked into the camera :lel


Someone injected him with the acting talent of Al Pacino...:maury




Face turn.........OUTTA NOWHERE



:rko2

Can we get some better Orton smileys please?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I really enjoyed tonight's show but I would have loved to have seen Stardust though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Oh again? Fuck off! I am not a Reigns mark. I am even more of a Bryan fan. But I know how to recongnize when someone does something right. Reigns was great tonight.


You think his promo to start off raw was great?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

JAROTO said:


> Oh again? Fuck off! I am not a Reigns mark. I am even more of a Bryan fan. But I know how to recongnize when someone does something right. Reigns was great tonight.


Well he didn't move me or that crowd tonight or a good few others on here, so are we wrong?.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Shame, when Roman actually starts improving, the fans decide to crap on everything he does because of VINCE''S choices. There is no objectivity with the guy at the moment.

I can't take a site seriously that will say Bryan vs Kane casket match was good, but say Roman's match was complete shit :lol


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The crowd didnt care because they didnt feel Reigns.


A superstar is untouchable. No one can "feel" them unless they're forced to.



IDONTSHIV said:


> The crowd didnt care because they didnt feel Reigns. The same match with a Bryan, Cena or even Orton wold have produced a much louder response. The body of the WWE Universe is rejecting Reigns. It's time for a Main Event transplant.


If that's true, it's time for a fanbase transplant.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Nah.

Only good thing was the Miz/Mizdow segment. Everything else was the regularly awful programming I've come to expect from WWE.

Wait, people actually LIKE this IC title angle? 

:Jordan2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This Roman shit will fail. He will be a rosebud in a year.


Wouldn't say he'd be as low as a rosebud bt he'll definetly be out of the main event picture. Likely in midcard purgatory with the guys who are more talented than he is and are currently being subjected to watching him get a main event push that he in no shape, form or fashion is justified receiving. 

Not by the merit of his crowd response, not by any skills he possess, not by anything other than the fact he's handsome and related to arguably the most charismatic superstar of all time. He'll certainly fail and rightfully so. 

This wouldn't be happening if he was great either in the ring or on the mic. There is nothing redeeming about him currently other than he has a great look and that doesn't mean dick when you're on television to _entertain_.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It sucks the Mizdow / Miz payoff will probably be at a B PPV.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah, I know it. just dont have to go quietly into that good night.Roman is the main event, the biggest guy in WWE, I expect him to be the biggest star with the biggest reactions, He is just coming up shorter than Seth


That is like the 4th or 5th Seth dick joke I've seen you post tonight. 

:lol What's with the increased volume?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> I don't see how people want Lesnar to win. They guy has done NOTHING!...Reigns performing every week and giving everything.


Lesnar has impact when they let him in his matches... Even then both men struggle to breath after a small match lol. 

Can people stop treating Daniel Bryan like a IWC God btw that is over due to his fans here do people forget his entire WHC build along with post Mania moments to then the slow backing in team Hell No to then becoming one of the biggest faces/heels to get a reaction from everyone (yes casual fans to more so than IWC ones) since the likes of Austin?... People act like he is only where he is due to people here and seem to blame him for fans disliking others just because.

Remember last year when people hated that Bryan was not in the Rumble and people boo'd Batista not just because of Bryan but the fact people hated he came back to have a very unconvincing win going into Mania out of nowhere?..

Vince is literally creating these problems himself in doing this and making people turn on Reigns when people sang his praises not to long ago when he was part of Shield. I guarantee that if HHH was in his place he would know never to do that with the reactions on social media plus the audience unless he was making Reigns into a huge Heel... People should be chanting shit at Vince to get him to listen i wonder what his reaction would be if they did it to him rather than the wrestlers.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shame, when Roman actually starts improving, the fans decide to crap on everything he does because of VINCE''S choices. There is no objectivity with the guy at the moment.
> 
> *I can't take a site seriously that will say Bryan vs Kane casket match was good, but say Roman's match was complete shit :lol*


I can't take you serious for saying that Roman match was great lol. You see we all have different opinions, isn't living in a democracy great.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> I don't see how people want Lesnar to win. They guy has done NOTHING!..._*Reigns performing every week and giving everything.*_


Now where have I heard that before.....

:supercena:cena5:cena:cena4


Anther page from the Cena After the Fans Boo him playbook which is if the fans don't like you mention how your here day in and day out while your challenger for contractual/legit reasons is NOT, they'll love you then. FUCK if Casper the Ginger Spice Cena was the whiter version then Roman must be the half baked edition, golden brown on the outside STILL not done I mean over on the inside. 


Before anybody "hates" on MY opinion I will say if those nursery rhymes/ass kissing promos NEVER came out of his mouth and the WWE followed WCW booking ala Goldberg's run to the top then yes maybe there would be less bitching & such but as it stands now we are looking at the next half baked Cena for the WWE beliva-ah fuck it with the catchphrase.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> He flew over the top rope and now he is a god? Give me a fucking break. The Usos do that shit all the time.


Exactly, they do that shit all the time, you dumb fuck.lol Got to bed.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Believe That said:


> The mizdow segment hilarious
> 
> The Cena/Axelmania/Rusev segment solid
> 
> ...


The above was truly the thrill of victory. An actual RTMW RAW.

Too bad the main event was the agony of defeat. God that sucked.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I really enjoyed Raw tonight.

Opening segment before Reigns came out wasn't anything special... and it got bad with Reigns' terrible back and fourth with Seth. Heat was majorly on Reigns (not as major as in Philly, but still pretty bad)

Barrett vs. Ambrose was actually a decent match, but Truth on commentary kind of sucks. Did lol at Luke Harper stealing the belt. Barrett losing again sucks but at least they're trying to make a storyline out of it and have the stealing of the belt distraction be the reason for his losses as opposed to just losing matches clean with no thought put into it. 

That "Niagara" commercial was hilarious, but the promo by Miz, the reactions by Mizdow, and the staredown between the two with the crowd reacting appropriately absolutely stole the show... until about 10:40 (I'll get to that later on). I realize the match probably won't live up to the feud being neither guy is a great in ring worker, but after the segment tonight this NEEDS to be a match at Mania. I suppose I can accept them holding off on a one on one regular match if the battle royal comes down to Miz and Mizdow and we get a match of sorts with Mizdow winning, but they need to do it then and not just have it as a small part in the middle of the battle royal. This feud deserves it's Wrestlemania spot as it's the best developed storyline going into Wrestlemania 30. Both men have done an amazing job and are two of the best actors and mic workers WWE have. 

Bray Wyatt promo was excellent. The casket on fire thing admittedly has happened before and in cooler fashion, but I still think it was effective as last time I recall it happening was ten years ago with Randy Orton burning the casket (I may be missing one since then, though). Overall the feud progresses nicely, although I will say this can't be the road the feud takes all the way to Mania. Taker needs to appear after what happened this week, or at the very least give us some kind of sign next week and definitely appear before Mania. The only way I'll accept them waiting on him appearing until Mania is if he actually has changed his character, going back to ABA to finish his career off as a human character, and them wanting to hold off on that surprise until Mania itself I understand. If he's going to come back as more or less the same as he was last year, then it's foolish not to have him appear at least once before WM30.

John Cena promo was... well it was more or less your standard Cena promo with him teasing entering the battle royal. Steph comes out, puts a stop to it, and absolutely owns Cena. Axel Mania running wild was cool and Axel cut a good promo, his best promo ever and I felt like he really was running off the energy of the crowd. Too bad they had to have Cena bury him to further his feud with Rusev. Of course Rusev says no, but obviously the match will happen at Mania.

Triple H promo was again terribly boring. The feud still feels really forced and I already heard that spiel about Sting not coming back to WWE because of HHH before, and it almost feels exactly the same word for word (at least Wyatt makes an attempt at sounding different even when his messages in the past have been the same for weeks on end). Though Booker T obviously added a different element and I did think the part with HHH firing him then saying he was just kidding about it was pretty funny, but then we go right back into "I AM HHH I AM GOING TO BEAT STINGBLAHBLAHBLAH" in that trademark forced sounding HHH anger. Terrible, this feud has been majorly disappointing (which for a feud I had low expectations for is really bad).

Paige vs. Nikki Bella seemed like it was just starting to get going and maybe would get time, but with the commercial we really only got to see a few minutes of action. AJ returned to a big pop and makes the save, which I'm fine with. Not much else I have to add here.

Rollins/Stewart segment was... a lot better than I expected. I really don't know much of anything about Stewart, don't really care about talk shows in general but I was presently surprised by his promo and that he actually seems like a genuine fan. Good stuff by Stewart and the kick to the balls was great to. 

Bryan/Harper was decent, and I think we saw all the competitors for the IC Title ladder match. Barrett/Bryan/Ziggler/Ambrose/Harper/Truth... actually it's got some star power in it. It's great that the IC Title feels important again. Bryan/Ziggler/Ambrose you could argue are three of the four most popular guys on the roster right now, so the crowd should be very very hot for the match come Mania. 

Paul Heyman promo was just incredible, this stole the show at the last second from Mizdow/Miz. Heyman spoke and put some fire into his words, was really aggressive and I loved it. Not much else to say but Heyman proves yet again that he's on another level above everyone else on the mic.

Main event was terrible, crowd didn't seem to be all that into it and it just felt clunky. The power bomb spot I saw in the last match. Reigns didn't impress me at all during the match and Rollins didn't carry this well, although I loved Rollins going over. That ref botch though... that was like a 5 or 6 count on Reigns so that definitely didn't make Reigns look strong!

As far as impressing goes, I was impressed by Reigns after the match. The dive was a bit awkward and it would never work/be attempted on one person with the way Reigns went over... but it was very impressive. It was something different from Reigns and I liked it. The spears after the match were all good. It doesn't really help Reigns' case as a whole, and we already know Reigns is good in short bursts but still credit where credit is due, Reigns did a good job after the match.

Overall, Raw gets a solid B+ from me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> That is like the 4th or 5th Seth dick joke I've seen you post tonight.
> 
> :lol What's with the increased volume?


:lol

I like Seth. It just is some low hanging fruit.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I loved this Raw purely for the promos and I am very confused.


----------



## throwbacktx (Feb 25, 2007)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shame, when Roman actually starts improving, the fans decide to crap on everything he does because of VINCE''S choices. There is no objectivity with the guy at the moment.
> 
> I can't take a site seriously that will say Bryan vs Kane casket match was good, but say Roman's match was complete shit :lol


It's called IWC Hypocrisy.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Well he didn't move me or that crowd tonight or a good few others on here, so are we wrong?.


A crowd that came in already wanting to shit on Roman?? Yeah, I expect them to be sooo objective :lol Let that had been someone else doing the dive and it would have been "This is awesome!".

Let's face it, if another wrestler did the exact same thing Roman did tonight, the nuthugging would be immense. Bryan can get his ass kicked most of the match, do some kicks, a move off the top rope and then a knee and people will praise it like it was 5 stars.

Because let's be real, if Roman didn't win the Rumble, the fans would be all over his dick like they were before. But they are in rebellion mode because of booking that's out his control :shrug

Doesn't help WWE's building up to Mania has been ass, Brock aint here and Roman's momentum has been cut to shit by dumb decisions. Honestly, WWE has given you very little reason to be hyped for Roman.

Especially when he's only doing promos and backstage interviews :lmao Why isn't he doing shit like he did at the end of Raw? A human wrecking ball on a mission? He got some people to cheer a little when he actually got hyped. He'd actually get somewhere if they booked him with some sense.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Honestly, where are these storylines going?
Reigns and Lesnar is a done deal.
Sting and Triple H reached its pathetic climax at Fast Lane.
Wyatt could face Undertaker next week or in 6 months, so directionless is the whole thing.
Bryan goes nowhere, had he a match with literally anyone on Mania tomorrow, nobody would care.
The IC title has no story whatsoever.
Rusev and Cena could take place tomorrow, we won't get any more than "U Russian!" "U American!" in the next week.

All of that goes nowhere, Wrestlemania could air this weekend without any loss of what I generously call "tension", or these stories could go on for another two months without gaining what I generously call "momentum".

It's an event, doomed before it even begins.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> Now where have I heard that before.....
> 
> :supercena:cena5:cena:cena4
> 
> ...


I a see a big difference in Reigns and Cena's characters. And Cena has been at the top for 10 years. Give Reigns a break. He has done much more than Batista going to WM21 in 2005.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I loved that RAW until the main event.. 

Seriously, what the fuck was that..

Reigns is awful and I don't know if I can actually survive a Roman Reigns era...That Mania main event is going to be so bad it's actually pretty sad. 

Jon Stewart did really well. 

HHH promo was a bit unnecessary though, just too long and dragged.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol
> 
> I like Seth. It just is some low hanging fruit.


like a twig and berries


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Any word on DBry getting injured? He looked so out of it; and, he couldn't raise his right arm for a bit of time


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I really enjoyed Raw. They're definitely building things slow - which is nice. 

My only tiny complaint is that Miz needs to stop overacting so much. It's like he drinks 2 redbulls and thinks he has to put the world into a scene. Less can be more.


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Did you watch the opening promo? There was no difference between their height or arm size. Reigns has a broader frame but in terms of muscle size it;s negligible.


they both are wearing wrestling boots....they could have seth wearing heels on his. i heard db does.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So how will the force Rusev to change his mind? Maybe have Cena threaten to rip the flag down?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

JAROTO said:


> I don't see how people want Lesnar to win. They guy has done NOTHING!...Reigns performing every week and giving everything.


Lesnar has paid his dues years ago, had tremendous PPV matches, and comes from a legitimate wrestling background.
Reigns is green as goat shit, hasn't had a decent PPV singles match until last month, where he was carried by the GOAT, and is a "sports entertainer" of the worst kind.

He is a better looking Khali.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> like a twig and berries


:lol 

Low hanging wasnt the most accurate of words.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

WynterWarm12 said:


> A crowd that came in already wanting to shit on Roman?? Yeah, I expect them to be sooo objective :lol Let that had been someone else doing the dive and it would have been "This is awesome!".
> 
> Let's face it, if another wrestler did the exact same thing Roman did tonight, the nuthugging would be immense. Bryan can get his ass kicked most of the match, do some kicks, a move off the top rope and then a knee and people will praise it like it was 5 stars.
> 
> ...


That makes zero sense if the crowd comes in wanting to boo a Face then you know something is wrong.. Do not expect other crowds to not do the same because they will.

This is not Cena there is not half the crowd chanting his name and buying his stuff this is just fans disliking him... He got USA fans chanting for Rusev and the man who gets boo'd everywhere else being Rollins (for his awesome heel work) gets cheered in facing Reigns all of a sudden you know something is up. If Orton never grabbed the foot of Reigns and RKO'd him instead for the distraction you would hear huge cheers >.<. If Vince was smart he would use this to turn him Heel because without a shadow of a doubt a long Heel run of Reigns being just a badass embracing the hate would quickly turn to cheers if done right.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Minority? You can stop using that bullshit line because it's just that.. utter and complete bullshit. His pops when gets them are nothing special and he routinely gets no reactions to boos more than he ever gets pops. I know it's a "cool" thing to be "anti IWC" but sadly for you, it's not just the IWC speaking on this one. Almost no one is buying this guy in the main event.
> 
> He should have been going for the IC or US title to build into the ME, not just put there because Vince gets a fucking hard on everytime he sees him. He was fucking out popped by Curtis Fucking Axel for crying out loud... AXEL!


Axel out popped everyone else too. I guess Axel > Bryan too?

I still hear cheers for Reigns, however small they are, on shows while the vocal minority that make up these boards refuse to hear it. Going as far as saying those were piped in or shitting on the crowd for cheering for Reigns. Almost no one is buying the guy in the main event....yet almost everyone of note is saying the guy has potential.

Reigns isn't as popular as Cena or DB. But did you use that against WWE giving your favourites a push? Or do you only like gimmicks where they are seem to be artificially held back but is on the show every week?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Lesnar has paid his dues years ago, had tremendous PPV matches, and comes from a legitimate wrestling background.
> Reigns is green as goat shit, hasn't had a decent PPV singles match until last month, where he was carried by the GOAT, and is a "sports entertainer" of the worst kind.
> 
> He is a better looking Khali.


Lesnar NEVER paid his dues in WWE.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

BTW WTF is with the thread title lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> A crowd that came in already wanting to shit on Roman?? Yeah, I expect them to be sooo objective :lol Let that had been someone else doing the dive and it would have been "This is awesome!".
> 
> Let's face it, if another wrestler did the exact same thing Roman did tonight, the nuthugging would be immense. Bryan can get his ass kicked most of the match, do some kicks, a move off the top rope and then a knee and people will praise it like it was 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah the whole crowd of 10,000 people all came in to shit on Reigns 

Reigns marks excuses get funnier and funnier, its quotes like this that we cant talk seriously.

If Reigns was in the mid card and was going for the US title of course fans would be more forgiving because he would be doing it right and learning his craft before getting a main event WM spot and a WWE title reign.

If he was getting a US title shit of course people wouldn't be shitting on him because he wouldnt be shoved down our throats.

And correct me if I'm wrong but didnt most people say Reings best match ever was at Fastlane against Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Axel out popped everyone else too. I guess Axel > Bryan too?
> 
> I still hear cheers for Reigns, however small they are, on shows while the vocal minority that make up these boards refuse to hear it. Going as far as saying those were piped in or shitting on the crowd for cheering for Reigns. Almost no one is buying the guy in the main event....yet almost everyone of note is saying the guy has potential.
> 
> Reigns isn't as popular as Cena or DB. But did you use that against WWE giving your favourites a push? Or do you only like gimmicks where they are seem to be artificially held back but is on the show every week?


DO you know what the word potential means? You mean, he COULD be something more? Something many people have been saying. He's not ready now, but he has and is bordering on had the potential to be something big. Right now, Vince's push is burying the guy harder than the crowd ever could.

Potential doesn't mean he is ready for the ME right now. Rocky had potential too, but luckily Vince corrected the booking instead of squandering the potential with idiotic booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Lesnar NEVER paid his dues in WWE.


Lesnar was an NCAA wrestling champion, and was already amazing in the ring. Reigns sucks in the ring and cant even go 5 minutes in the ring without blowing up.
Huge difference, not to mention Reings has only been wrestling for like 4 years total. 

Lesnar before he even entered the WWF had been wrestling through HS and College. Its a huge difference.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cena got 
:berried


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

The SmarkBusters' Raw Review is uploaded.






If they're reading this, I forgive them for misunderstanding what I said once.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> DO you know what the word potential means? You mean, he COULD be something more? Something many people have been saying. He's not ready now, but he has and is bordering on had the potential to be something big. Right now, Vince's push is burying the guy harder than the crowd ever could.
> 
> Potential doesn't mean he is ready for the ME right now. Rocky had potential too, but luckily Vince corrected the booking instead of squandering the potential with idiotic booking.


One year of push and learning on the job isn't enough in this day and age? Just admit the hate isn't objective at all. FFS the guy lost a match and people still whine he looked strong.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> Lesnar NEVER paid his dues in WWE.


Did you not watch Smackdown back then or something? He may have looked like a monster from the start but it took awhile for him to get his first big PPV match the likes of Mania.... Which he owned lol.

My favourite match ever involved him and Eddie which was amazing for many reasons due to how emotional it was no matter the build being null.. Brock sold that match like a King and could do so against Rollins or Bryan.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> I a see a big difference in Reigns and Cena's characters. And Cena has been at the top for 10 years. Give Reigns a break. _*He has done much more than Batista going to WM21 in 2005*_.



Really? More than 05? Yeah so tell me when did Roman have this sort of POP/Response from the RAW crowd?






JUST STOP, please stop I can understand if your a fan of Regins like whoever you like & enjoy it. I'm NOT trying to rain on a parade but please keep the facts straight back in 2005 Batista's unintentional rise to the top (was supposed to be Randy's originally) stemmed from over THREE years riding shotgun with TWO of the best HHH/Ric Flair teaching him how to improve/speak & get over with the crowd. At the start of 05 Dave was OVER, people WANTED to see the confrontation between the two & they built it up with over THREE years of story behind it leading to WM 21 where he was CHEERED, legit CHEERED not a boo to be found in that arena......

While today Roman's build has been a CLUSTER FUCK not for Roman NOT trying to make chicken nuggets out of horse crap booking has given him. Yes LAST year he was over because he was the ONLY choice left in that Rumble & this year they boo'ed Roman because like Dave in MOST fans mind wrong place/ wrong time. Now there's still hope for Rgins maybe a heel tuyrn/complete 360 on the booking keeping him the strong silent type but that's going to take time and time is something that Roman doesn't have left right now, Maiona he is going to take a bath weather it's right or wrong it's going to happen, the night after he's going to take anther and probably anther in the months following because of what booking did.....

Taking a star who should be the one to BEAT Ruseve, break his streak and claim his first singles title much li9ke Goldberg did before he was given the ball, hell they could have done a title for title Summer Slam match and THAT would have been the moment he made it, he could enter WM 32 as CHAMPION with the fans behind him but alas that didn't happen & with #WWELogic behind him Roman may have to wait for cheers or intended boo's with a proper heel turn but since Vince never turned Jon Boy will he turn his little brother in his eyes?

Can't say for sure but what I know is that unlike Dave in 05 well I'll let Dean answer that, has Roman done the same in terms of maina build & getting over?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Another problem with the Wrestlemania 31 main event...

Who am I supposed to root for?

I'm not rooting for Brock Lesnar and I'm not rooting for Roman Reigns, nor can I root for a heel in Seth Rollins.

Where's the moral babyface I can root for?

I'm telling you, the more March 29, 2015 approaches the more I feel bad, how can you go from my favorite Wrestlemania of all time(Wrestlemania 30) to so far one of the worse build ups?

:nowords



Arthurgos said:


> Did you not watch Smackdown back then or something? He may have looked like a monster from the start but it took awhile for him to get his first big PPV match the likes of Mania.... Which he owned lol.
> 
> My favourite match ever involved him and Eddie which was amazing for many reasons due to how emotional it was no matter the build being null.. Brock sold that match like a King and could do so against Rollins or Bryan.


The dude is wrong on many levels, however he is right, Brock Lesnar didn't pay his dues, the same reasons I don't like Roman Reigns is the same as why I didn't like Brock Lesnar in early 2000s.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> The SmarkBusters' Raw Review is uploaded.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEHJ6tnIfWk
> 
> If they're reading this, I forgive them for misunderstanding what I said once.


Could not make it through a minute of that Raw Review. Lacked insight.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

On Reigns.. 

The Spear was cool and the dive was something different, I'll give him that... However, he even makes a Seth Rollins match boring and that's a very difficult thing to do considering how good Seth is in the ring.. 

He had that crowd dead, no interest in him. He was booed over the biggest heel on the roster. 

He can't be a lone wolf, dominating Cenaesque Champ..He's nowhere near that level.. 

Cena irritates me but it's his character that's the annoying thing, his superman repetitive good guy overcomes the odds booking.. He's good at what he does though even if I'm not a fan.. 

Reigns just isn't ready and I don't know if he ever will be.. Too much too soon and it will backfire big time unless there's a heel turn coming and even that might go down horribly. 

Reigns could have been a star in the future but Vince has ruined him for me and many others and it's hard to overcome it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> One year of push and learning on the job isn't enough in this day and age? Just admit the hate isn't objective at all. FFS the guy lost a match and people still whine he looked strong.


You just really don't know what you are talking about.. so desperate to be anti IWC or whatever that you rush in with some of the most inane posts possible. 

He's hardly had any PPV singles matches. He's had, arguably, two decent singles matches period and that is wholly on guys carrying him. His push has met resistance since the Shield broke up and it was clear he was going over the other two, who have always been more over than he was. He should have been fighting in the mid card for one of those belts, getting a few feuds in his resume as a singles competitor, then getting the mega push into the ME. Instead he skipped evreythign and the fans spoke out quick to try and change it.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lesnar was an NCAA wrestling champion, and was already amazing in the ring. *Reigns sucks in the ring and cant even go 5 minutes in the ring without blowing up.*
> Huge difference, not to mention Reings has only been wrestling for like 4 years total.
> 
> Lesnar before he even entered the WWF had been wrestling through HS and College. Its a huge difference.


5 minutes yeah whatever.

And I am personally a fan of Lesnar, but his current run has been a joke. He is getting paid millions for doing nothing. They gave him the Streak (and hurt Taker), destroyed Cena and now they fear he may not show up at WM31... And it seems fans are happy about it. I honestly don't get it.

But I won't waste my time talking about this. I have my opinion and respect yours, but I don't think you are being objective.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> The SmarkBusters' Raw Review is uploaded.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEHJ6tnIfWk
> 
> If they're reading this, I forgive them for misunderstanding what I said once.


Holy shit, that was amazing.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

So I am supposed to be impressed with the worthless fuck now? You know, maybe I should join the Reigns Train. He has it all - Botched lines. No cardio. Fucked up contacts. Da look. Baby girl. Magic Beans. 




Random Reigns said:


> Exactly, they do that shit all the time, you dumb fuck.lol Got to bed.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

That dive was sick.


----------



## throwbacktx (Feb 25, 2007)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> So I am supposed to be impressed with the worthless fuck now? You know, maybe I should join the Reigns Train. He has it all - Botched lines. No cardio. Fucked up contacts. Da look. Baby girl. Magic Beans.


For a guy with no fucking talent I'm amazed he pulled off such a risky spot like that. What about the timing of his spear on Rollins? That was clearly all Rollins...

Would you be willing to call him a worthless fuck to his face? Those aisle seats are available when RAW comes to a city near you


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0302/589974/what-happened-after-wwe-raw-went-off-the-air/



> After tonight's WWE RAW went off the air, there was a big eight man tag team match featuring John Cena, Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler & Dean Ambrose vs. Kane, The Big Show, Seth Rollins & Bray Wyatt. The babyfaces won after Cena pinned the Big Show.
> 
> *There was a funny moment before the match when fans threw Cena's shirt back at him... four times! This made the crowd laugh.*


LOL hope someone recorded it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> You just really don't know what you are talking about.. so desperate to be anti IWC or whatever that you rush in with some of the most inane posts possible.
> 
> He's hardly had any PPV singles matches. He's had, arguably, two decent singles matches period and that is wholly on guys carrying him. His push has met resistance since the Shield broke up and it was clear he was going over the other two, who have always been more over than he was. He should have been fighting in the mid card for one of those belts, getting a few feuds in his resume as a singles competitor, then getting the mega push into the ME. Instead he skipped evreythign and the fans spoke out quick to try and change it.


Having less singles PPV matches keep him fresh. Veterans calling spots/carrying the younger wrestler shouldn't be a knock on him. Tell me how ready was Taker when he first won the title?

Seems like you are selectively choosing who needs to 'pay their dues' based on personal bias again.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> 5 minutes yeah whatever.
> 
> And I am personally a fan of Lesnar, but his current run has been a joke. He is getting paid millions for doing nothing. They gave him the Streak (and hurt Taker), destroyed Cena and now they fear he may not show up at WM31... And it seems fans are happy about it. I honestly don't get it.
> 
> But I won't waste my time talking about this. I have my opinion and respect yours, but I don't think you are being objective.


Do you even know why the chances of Lesnar might not show up at WM31 is even a thing?... A few weeks ago after being told constantly Lesnar was going to leave for UFC we were starting to get news that he might actually be staying not leaving. Quite sure he got pissed at a wellness program and no doubt Vince was pissed at him for saying he could maybe go to UFC again in a random interview awhile ago... Again Vince is literally doing this to himself.

I thought with his run that people would hate on Lesnar but the build to his RR match he was getting crazy amounts of cheers and was booked like a beast to then go into a RR match where he looked like a god.. That will have elevated anyone getting close to beating him. If anything this was a perfect run they somehow got us in a year from laughing at Lesnar looking weak against Cena/Big Show running into the beast we were told he was.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Risky spot? With all those guys to catch him? Uh..sure. Kaitlyn gave better spears. Belee dat. 

I would call him a shit bird as he walked by. What is he going to do to me?




throwbacktx said:


> For a guy with no fucking talent I'm amazed he pulled off such a risky spot like that. What about the timing of his spear on Rollins? That was clearly all Rollins...
> 
> Would you be willing to call him a worthless fuck to his face? Those aisle seats are available when RAW comes to a city near you


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Having less singles PPV matches keep him fresh. Veterans calling spots/carrying the younger wrestler shouldn't be a knock on him. Tell me how ready was Taker when he first won the title?
> 
> Seems like you are selectively choosing who needs to 'pay their dues' based on personal bias again.


Taker shouldn't have won it when he did either, but he was far more ready than Reigns. And fresh? Really, you are going to say no experience on the bigger stages is FRESH? Jesus fucking christ I almost want to stop typing to puke at that...

However, the fact his matches have only ever been DECENT because of excellent tier opponents is terrible. How do you drag those guys so far down you can't do better than decent?! And this guy doesn't have the mic skills to make up for it and draw people in that way... and doesn't have the charisma of a Goldberg to warrant the push he is getting. 

You aren't going to be able to succesfully argue this guy's push other than a bad idea that is going to ruin the guy's career and push the WWE further towards the edge of a cliff. Vince has fucked Reigns over and it should be pissing the marks of his off. He isn't going succeed and it's already showing. This guy actually does have potential but Vince is burying it.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

HelloLadies1482 said:


> Risky spot? With all those guys to catch him? Uh..sure. Kaitlyn gave better spears. Belee dat.
> 
> I would call him a shit bird as he walked by. What is he going to do to me?


Calm down neckbeard.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Taker shouldn't have won it when he did either, but he was far more ready than Reigns. And fresh? Really, you are going to say no experience on the bigger stages is FRESH? Jesus fucking christ I almost want to stop typing to puke at that...
> 
> However, the fact his matches have only ever been DECENT because of excellent tier opponents is terrible. How do you drag those guys so far down you can't do better than decent?! And this guy doesn't have the mic skills to make up for it and draw people in that way... and doesn't have the charisma of a Goldberg to warrant the push he is getting.
> 
> You aren't going to be able to succesfully argue this guy's push other than a bad idea that is going to ruin the guy's career and push the WWE further towards the edge of a cliff. Vince has fucked Reigns over and it should be pissing the marks of his off. He isn't going succeed and it's already showing. This guy actually does have potential but Vince is burying it.


Sorry you want to blame Reign's career being potentially ruined by Vince instead of the vocal minority that throw a tantrum anytime their favourite isn't in the spotlight? Seems to me these 'fans' can only ruin careers but can't make any. I remember back in the days where fans actually watch the show to be entertained, and not attempt to be ECW 3.0 using WWE TV shows without the passion for the promotion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Sorry you want to blame Reign's career being potentially ruined by Vince instead of the vocal minority that throw a tantrum anytime their favourite isn't in the spotlight? Seems to me these 'fans' can only ruin careers but can't make any. I remember back in the days where fans actually watch the show to be entertained, and not attempt to be ECW 3.0 using WWE TV shows without the passion for the promotion.


Retreating back to that terrible argument again? Guess we're done then.

It's not a minority... deal with it.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Awful raw. Reigns was a disaster. This is vince's fault. Just putrid booking of the poor guy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Retreating back to that terrible argument again? Guess we're done then.
> 
> It's not a minority... deal with it.


And its not the majority that hates on Reigns. Deal with it.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> And its not the majority that hates on Reigns. Deal with it.


The majority don't like him.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> And its not the majority that hates on Reigns. Deal with it.


Fair enough but people that are completely bored by Reigns and hate on Reigns combined ARE the majority. Reigns has 20% fans (Being generous here), 30% detractors and 50% apathetic to all things Roman.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> The majority don't like him.


Majority cheer for babyface with high impact spots like the superman punch or spear. Sorry to break it to you people discussing wrestling are the minority of the total audience.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Majority cheer for babyface with high impact spots like the superman punch or spear. Sorry to break it to you people discussing wrestling are the minority of the total audience.


The majority don't cheer him either. While fans like spot monkeys, they aren't idiots and would rather someone that can wrestle and/or talk -- which he can't do either of.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Majority cheer for babyface with high impact spots like the superman punch or spear. Sorry to break it to you people discussing wrestling are the minority of the total audience.


So then why isn't the majority cheering him? O right, can't actually use reality since your points have no basis in them.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> I a see a big difference in Reigns and Cena's characters. And Cena has been at the top for 10 years. Give Reigns a break. He has done much more than Batista going to WM21 in 2005.


I understand that you are trying to talk rationally and calmly, but no he hasn't. Reigns has done the exact same amount of stuff that Batista did. He was a tag team champion, won the Royal Rumble, and was in a number of high profile matches with the top faction in the company. Exactly like Batista. The difference is, Batista had the fan's support.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> And its not the majority that hates on Reigns. Deal with it.


Well tonight they weren't crazy for him, they shitted on his match. Maybe next week they will be into him. He's always going to get hate for the way they pushed him, I'm surprised so many Reign fan's are shocked by that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

looper007 said:


> Well tonight they weren't crazy for him, they shitted on his match. Maybe next week they will be into him. He's always going to get hate for the way they pushed him, I'm surprised so many Reign fan's are shocked by that.


Some are legit Reigns marks and some are just "whatever is anti IWC/smarks at the time!".


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Did I miss Cody and Dustin tonight? Are they still getting a Mania match at this point?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

https://twitter.com/TheDamienSandow/status/572583386780475392

:lmao :lol 

I'm done, nothing will top that. Going to bed.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Some are legit Reigns marks and some are just "whatever is anti IWC/smarks at the time!".


A few of them have the cop on to be realistic, some are like "how dare they boo him, he jumped over the ropes!!" This isn't anti-smark/IWC stuff here, you could see it on the TV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Did I miss Cody and Dustin tonight? Are they still getting a Mania match at this point?


Seems unlikely. They'll probably be crammed into the Andre battle royal or the IC title ladder match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't watch Raw but judging from what I'm reading 











Looks like I'll be searching for the Axel segment again, sounds like he knocked it out of the park and was actually more over than most of the roster.

Other than that :jordan4, no desire to watch anything else. Saw the 6 man tag at FastLane and that was it. Maybe after Mania.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> The majority don't cheer him either. While fans like spot monkeys, they aren't idiots and would rather someone that can wrestle and/or talk -- which he can't do either of.





Kabraxal said:


> So then why isn't the majority cheering him? O right, can't actually use reality since your points have no basis in them.





looper007 said:


> Well tonight they weren't crazy for him, they shitted on his match. Maybe next week they will be into him. He's always going to get hate for the way they pushed him, I'm surprised so many Reign fan's are shocked by that.


Majority of the crowd keep popping for his spots though. Some around here like to make the narrative that the crowd has turned on him to suit their agenda.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

looper007 said:


> A few of them have the cop on to be realistic, some are like "how dare they boo him, he jumped over the ropes!!" This isn't anti-smark/IWC stuff here, you could see it on the TV.


I mean that some arguing aren't doing it because they like Roman, they are doing it because they want to be different than the wrestling "smark" for whatever reason. THere are a few posters around that are like that.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Majority of the crowd keep popping for his spots though. Some around here like to make the narrative that the crowd has turned on him to suit their agenda.


You are like one of those people that just want to block out the truth, "NO it didn't happen like that, No it didn't!!!". The crowd were meh to him, why is that so shocking maybe next week he gets cheers then you be out saying "He's the most over guy WWE ever had".


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If I hear "Superman Punch" once more time I'm going to lose it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> Didn't watch Raw but judging from what I'm reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most of the shit is so bad that anything mildly good or even just well executed gets the crowd going more than, well, most of the shit.

it's not like axel has been put into some really great story he's just really into it. people recognize that energy and respond to it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

looper007 said:


> You are like one of those people that just want to block out the truth, "NO it didn't happen like that, No it didn't!!!". The crowd were meh to him, why is that so shocking maybe next week he gets cheers then you be out saying "He's the most over guy WWE ever had".


I'm not the one making up conspiracies of audio tempering around here.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't like Reigns very much, but he broke out several moves and did a dive tonight.

He still can't wrestle...but he's tying to improve and it's noticeable. I didn't like how Rollins spent the whole match bumping to allow Roman the leeway to perform his moves in isolation (no issues of momentum, stiff, planned). But Reigns did more than five moves...finally.

He isn't ready to be champ in one month or to main event the biggest show...but you can see he's making an attempt to build himself up to be that kind of guy. If they waited until WM32 for his big day in the spotlight and he spent the year honing his skills, he probably wouldn't be the disaster that he currently is.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That shit Stewart said to Rollins about how he's better than Reigns & Lesnar, respect and how The Authority doesn't really care for him is fucking with my head.

Not trying to get caught up in this shit again, but perhaps Rollins could be on his way to being the top good guy over Reigns. Strange ass vibes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DGenerationMC said:


> That shit Stewart said to Rollins about how he's better than Reigns & Lesnar, respect and how The Authority doesn't really care for him is fucking with my head.
> 
> Not trying to get caught up in this shit again, but perhaps Rollins could be on his way to being the top good guy over Reigns. Strange ass vibes.


Not sure... maybe Stewart is a fan of Rollins and snuck it in there.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Not sure... maybe Stewart is a fan of Rollins and snuck it in there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DGenerationMC said:


>


I just don't see how making it look like Rollins can't beat anyone without help is building him to be a big thing. Though, watching Raw does feel like going mad so... um.. stay away from with the straight jacket! BACK!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Positives tonight*:

- Roman's "How about I just punch you in the mouth?" quip

- Wyatt's and Helmsley's promos vowing to end their opponent's legacies at Wrestlemania 31.

- Miz being limp

- Stephanie burying Cena

- Axel finally getting over

- The Daily Show with your host, Seth Rollins

- John Stewart setting it straight

- Heyman's promo stating without a doubt Roman Reigns is going to get his ass beat!

- The main event not making Roman Reigns look strong


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> fpalm


:trips4

Clearly missed the joke kiddo.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This RTWM has been so boring. What the fuck are they doing with bryan the most over wrestler in years! I get that they wanted to push reigns but this could have come after mainia. It's becoming clear each week that the crowd aren't really feeling reigns vs lesnar and are disappointed with Bryan's 'spot' on the card. Also having 3 part timers in the main events is making it very boring. They won't be getting ratings when the fans know none of their 'top' stars will be appearing


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Marrakesh said:


> What has been amazing about the IC title angle? It started off well when it was all about Ambrose and he was cutting intense backstage promos (Which never aired on TV fpalm) about why he wnated to be IC champion and what the belt means.
> 
> Now it is just being passed around like a slut between 6 guys and the focus has completely been taken off Ambrose and put on Ziggler and Bryan.
> 
> ...


You seemed to be annoyed that Ambrose isn't the only one competing for the IC title.

This has been one of the most entertaining angle for IC in a long time. The whole R-Truth antics, Luke Harper's cold want of the title, Barrett's annnoyance, Ambrose's aggressiveness - this has been perfect. Ad Ziggler and Bryan to the mix and we have a very entertaining angle.

I have been totally enjoying this right now. Promos aren't the only way to build a title. it has been overdone to death and this is somewhat refreshing and new.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Agreed, it was a really good show


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shame, when Roman actually starts improving, the fans decide to crap on everything he does because of VINCE''S choices. There is no objectivity with the guy at the moment.
> 
> I can't take a site seriously that will say Bryan vs Kane casket match was good, but say Roman's match was complete shit :lol


I think both sucked. Then again, I hate almost all casket matches.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Things I liked about this week's RAW
+Axelmania. Huge reaction for him. I think we have finally found a gimmick for Axel. I actually like it.

+Stephanie's promo on Cena. 

+Triple H/Booker T promo. Loved Hunter's remarks on the fans who think they know what goes on behind closed doors.

+Miz/Mizdow

+Paul Heyman's promo. 

+Jon Stewart was enjoyable in his promo with Rollins. He didn't seem forced out there compared to other celebrities in the past.

+Nice pop for AJ Jee. Although she looks very thin. 

The stuff with Roman Reigns is not looking good. The fans are not buying into him. Reactions are bad. This is getting ugly. :deandre


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this the Road to Wrestlemania or.....?

I couldn't be fucked to go into detail but the show simply is far from acceptable leading into Mania.

Doesn't feel like Mania season, nothing of interest, under utilizing certain talents, over use of others. Just a complete mess IMO.

Just so underwhelming for this time of year it's fucking depressing.

Right now no build for Wyatt and Taker, no build at all for Sting vs HHH, no build for Lesnar vs Reigns, Orton vs Rollins hasn't even started.

Most of the feuds I mentioned include part timers and that is the problem, they aren't even showing up on Raw.

In my eyes the whole thing is garbage, fucking horrible.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

That shitty crowd deserved that shitty ending.
Nah, I'm done. Even Bray Wyatt wont make me watch this show again for couple of month.

NXT is indeed the only watchable weekly wwe TV show.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Cobalt said:


> Is this the Road to Wrestlemania or.....?
> ...
> In my eyes the whole thing is garbage, fucking horrible.


It does make you wonder. If the RTWM is this bad, how much lower are we gonna go during the usual lull after Wrestlemania? :surprise:


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> 35 days, 26 hours and counting is 36 days, 2 hours and counting fpalm


I rewound that 3 times because I thought I was hearing things.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> It does make you wonder. If the RTWM is this bad, how much lower are we gonna go during the usual lull after Wrestlemania? :surprise:


I honestly feel as motivated as I was after NOC last year and that's when I stopped watching. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And yeah, poor Cena

#GiveCenaAChance


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


It's so far beyond Bryan now.

Reigns is fucking horrible, period.

He doesn't belong where he is and that is why fans are having tantrums.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


Fans are annoyed because there is 3 guys who deserve to main event more than Reigns. Not just Bryan. I think the fans are just as pissed that Ambrose and Ziggler are also taking a backseat to Reigns.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


The usual "Bryans not in the main event" crap, why do people keep resorting to that point.

There is *FAR* more to it than that.

You need to start coming up with another excuse.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Loved Jon even more than I thought I would on there


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



DarthSimian said:


> You seemed to be annoyed that Ambrose isn't the only one competing for the IC title.
> 
> This has been one of the most entertaining angle for IC in a long time. The whole R-Truth antics, Luke Harper's cold want of the title, Barrett's annnoyance, Ambrose's aggressiveness - this has been perfect. Ad Ziggler and Bryan to the mix and we have a very entertaining angle.
> 
> I have been totally enjoying this right now. Promos aren't the only way to build a title. it has been overdone to death and this is somewhat refreshing and new.


It's not that at all. It is the fact that he is the guy who had the story and was actually cutting promos trying to make the belt like a big deal again prior to all of this and the other guys have just been jammed in there as a last minute decision. 

Personally i find the IC title being ''stolen'' by everyone some of the laziest writing i've ever come across. 

Completely kills Ambrose's motives and reasons for taking it in the first place. 

It's the writing i hate here not nessecarily who should be fighting for the title.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Rollins is all over this show every week and he is always the star of the show. He should be either champ or main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I loved Raw last night, I enjoyed almost every segment, everything had a purpose and all the talent seemed to be fired up that little bit extra.

AJ's return was decent and I creased with laughter at the Miz commercial :lol, the best comedy WWE has done in ages and the promo/confrontation after was a great serious foil for it, it's a shame Miz/Mizdow are relegated to the ATGMBR instead of getting a 1 on 1 match. 

Rollins was awesome as usual but that's typical of him so I'm going to focus on Reigns. I was indifferent to him after the shield at first but now I call myself a fan. I love his bad ass aura and cockiness, I was going crazy at the end of Raw, Reigns looked like an absolute BEAST. I'm hoping Reigns/Lesnar is going to be two monsters just beating the shit out of each other.

Bray Wyatt is doing his best work to date, I enjoyed his earlier promos a lot, but ever since he's given them direction (taker) he's managed to improve on them greatly. One of my favorites at the minute. Taker's return is going to make me mark the fuck out as well.

Trips is doing well to keep interest going in him vs sting on his own, loved the booker bit, keep abusing that power HHH.

I have no words to do Heyman justice, awesome promo, I was glued to my tv and if I didn't already have the network I would've signed up then and there. Amazing stuff by da gawd of promos.

The thing I'm enjoying the most though is the love the mid-card is getting. John Cena A.K.A WWE's biggest star of the last 10 years, 15 time world champion and one of the greats of all time, wants the US championship, which means the title is instantly elevated, whether he wins it or not. The Intercontinental championship is looking good too, Ambrose could do great things with that title, he seems so passionate when he talks about it which is refreshing to hear and his interview segment from fast lane still gives me chills.

Giving Raw a 9/10 overall, best one they've put out in years. Unbelievably hyped for Mania at this point :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


Have you been under a rock? Roman Reigns is clearly not over, or not as over as he should be heading into the biggest match of his career. I can't recall the last time this happened with any up and coming face. Can you? Wrestle Mania is going to be a train wreck when Lesnar and Roman face off. What is this "Daniel Bryan had his year"? Bryan is clearly over and that's all that needs to be said. Everywhere he goes the fans are behind him, no matter if it's Philly, or Salt Lake City Daniel Bryan is over and has been for quite some time. Yes, Roman has the look and is physically impressive, but it's not his time. 

I don't dislike Roman Reigns. It's just very clear that he can't speak on the mic very well. He hasn't found his niche yet. It takes time to find your own character, or style at things. Reigns will get there, but right now was way too early to start pushing him. Two years from now should be his time, seriously. Fans don't blow the arena up when he makes his way to the ring. He isn't there yet and Vince Russo can kiss my ass because he wouldn't know how to book Reigns.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I thought it was pretty shitty, tbh.

Little bit better than last week's episode, but not good. Only match I kinda liked was Bryan/Harper but that was very short. Didn't like any segments really.

I'd give this RAW 2/10.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

When Heyman brought up Bryan not standing a chance against Lesnar, crowd booed that shit hard. Then when Heyman tried to bring up Reigns and put him over...huge overbooing and groans took over.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Agreed was a good raw. Was one too many promo bits for my liking but as wm is coming up i dont mind.

That miz/mizdow was great lol...cheesy as hell but great


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Actually he broke kayfabe by mentioning Rollins is better than Reigns on the mic and in the ring. It blurred the lines


Indeed Vince must have thrown a fit when he said that.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

was good. you forgot steph part


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

The way I see it, the show was very good. Probably the 2nd or 3rd best raw after the Royal Rumble go home show and I'm sure there was another good one I was missing (the one with the awesome Reigns/Bryan fight)


Problem is unlike those 2 shows this one did nothing to get me more interested in Wrestlemania. Stephanie ripping Cena an new one and Axel's part was awesome, but there won't be a payoff bc Rusev will accept, and Axel will job in the battle royal so nothing she said is relevant. Daily show was a great segment but Stewart (probably) isn't going to be around and it was just to give Rollins a nice rub. Didn't add to the Orton match at all. I want to see "beat everyone up" Randy Orton. Miz/Sandow was entertaining, but their Wrestlemania moment is stuck in a battle royal. The IC title match will be great, and they have an angle developing but I really wish they could develop some personal animosity. Dean Ambrose hitting dirty deeds on Bryan, or Bryan putting the yes lock on Ziggler needs to happen. They need to show how badly these guys want the IC title. No confrontation between Lesnar/Reigns/Heyman, when they desperately needed something between them. Stardust/Goldust is an entertaining feud but they killed the momentum with 2 no-shows. Swinging Cats/Usos jsut had a typical tag match with the champs losing. No promo, intensity, or tension. I didn't see the HHH promo but I doubt it was anything different than we've heard the last few weeks. Same goes for Wyatt, no Undertaker is hurting this feud especially after his mystique was killed from last year. Cena/Rusev is the only WM program that progressed because there's some intrigue on how Cena will get Rusev to accept the match, but more than likely it will be something stupid like Cena playing pranks to piss him off.


Honestly it's like they're still on the road to fast lane. NO ONE is interacting with their WM opponents
You have Reigns with Rollins and the Authority when he's facing Lesnar
You have Cena interacting more with Steph and Axel than Rusev
Rollins is with a comedian and Reigns when he's supposed to tear apart Orton. This should be the no holds barred vicious match.
The Tag titles is more about the divas than the tag teams right now
The IC feud is pretty much like the Andre battle royal with random guys asking for title shots. I liked it as a 4 man match with Ambrose/Ziggler/Bryan/Barrett as it seemed one of the faces would get a beneficial heel turn. I love Harper and Truth deserves a program for probably his last Wrestlemania but it's become a clusterfuck. 
Bryan is supposed to be feuding with Sheamus but instead he's messing around with midcarders 
Wyatt is interacting with himself instead of Undertaker
Same goes for Triple H, this week with Booker when we want to see him interact with Sting.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

RTWM has sucked so far. 

I guess it was always going to be that way, especially when you have one champion who is never there and a challenger who can't talk. Then you have two of your top stars fighting for titles nobody has cared about for years. The only saving grace would be a Rollins cash-in, but I fear that he will lose the briefcase before mania due to interference from Orton during a RAW cash-in.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Okay, that was fucking hilarious.
> 
> I'll give them credit for that. Surprised PG WWE was willing to do that, but lol.*


You guys are easily amused. It was pretty obvious last week what the gag was going to be.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

epbbi said:


> You guys are easily amused. It was pretty obvious last week what the gag was going to be.


*I don't watch Smackdown save for Swagger's parts if he's on.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but Holy Shit did Bruce Blitz go off on the way the WWE treats their fans on his Raw Review this week.

:wow


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I'll be damned WWE actually had a "celebrity" segment that was GENUINELY funny and interesting, kudos to Jon Stewart!

Maybe Bill Maher/Ambrose feud next?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is Rollins afraid that Ambrose is like Beetlejuice or something? lol, If Steward mentioned his name he was going to be back in his life again? lmfao. Oh I cannot wait for Ambrose to be back in his life again ... MAN.

Also by the time they cross paths again, I believe Rollins will be a face, his fact turn could be coming sooner rather than later I believe. Say he loses to Randy Orton at mania, is embarrassed but successfully cashes in on Roman Reigns ... then the authority hold a Seth Rollins celebration party and well, HHH gives the thumbs down, and Heyman brings Reigns out to take the title in a phone match the kind that The Shield disrupted last year. So for Battleground, Rollins wants to take on all of the authority, one by one, or in a tag match, but he can't get anyone to be his tag partner ................... (in dream booking land it's Ambrose and it's not announced until his music hits)

They are definitely sewing the seeds of the Authority taking the Seth Rollins poster off of their wall.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Just finished watching RAW, and, I have to say, it was quite good, best episode in months.

Rollins as always continues to deliver, and that segment with Stewart, or whatever his name is, was nice, can't belee dat a Guest has much better mic skills than Reigns :lmao

But, Paul Heyman truly is the GOAT. Really, I could listen to him for hours and never get bored, he's THAT good. He sounded seriously pissed off, maybe he too sees that Reigns does suck, a lot?

Miz&Mizdow are great and that segment was hilarious.

As for the IC title, well, let me get this straight, why are these guys feuding? Because whoever steals the title first becomes the champion? It's such a mess, but I guess it's better than nothing right?

The Main Event was boring, didn't really watch it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

When Stewart teased Rollins with Ambrose :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 
:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 

No Bo or Slater again............ Counting the days. 

Heyman :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Is Rollins afraid that Ambrose is like Beetlejuice or something? lol, If Steward mentioned his name he was going to be back in his life again? lmfao. Oh I cannot wait for Ambrose to be back in his life again ... MAN.
> 
> Also by the time they cross paths again, I believe Rollins will be a face, his fact turn could be coming sooner rather than later I believe. Say he loses to Randy Orton at mania, is embarrassed but successfully cashes in on Roman Reigns ... then the authority hold a Seth Rollins celebration party and well, HHH gives the thumbs down, and Heyman brings Reigns out to take the title in a phone match the kind that The Shield disrupted last year. So for Battleground, Rollins wants to take on all of the authority, one by one, or in a tag match, but he can't get anyone to be his tag partner ................... (in dream booking land it's Ambrose and it's not announced until his music hits)
> 
> They are definitely sewing the seeds of the Authority taking the Seth Rollins poster off of their wall.


Knowing WWE they'll have face Orton teaming up happily with Face Rollins down the road....:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Knowing WWE they'll have face Orton teaming up happily with Face Rollins down the road....:maury


Couple months after Mania we will have an 8 man tag match on Raw:

Faces:

Rollins
Orton
Cena
Big Show

Heels:

Reigns
Rusev
Wyatt
Bryan

:ha


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Jon Stewart to be the guest referee of Rollins/Orton? I'd be down.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Sorry you want to blame Reign's career being potentially ruined by Vince instead of the vocal minority that throw a tantrum anytime their favourite isn't in the spotlight? Seems to me these 'fans' can only ruin careers but can't make any. I remember back in the days where fans actually watch the show to be entertained, and not attempt to be ECW 3.0 using WWE TV shows without the passion for the promotion.


In other words you have lost the argument and are now trying to turn in back to a argument about Bryan marks being the ones that are upset.

Once again a RR mark fails to realise (Or doesn't see) that it has NOTHING to do with Bryan not being in the WM main event and EVERYTHING to do with RR being green as grass and TOTALLY unready for it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

> Tuesday, 03 March 2015 13:57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I'm not the one making up conspiracies of audio tempering around here.


No you are just pretending that the majority popped when he jumped over the ropes instead of a proper suicide.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cliffy said:


> .


So the hour that Reigns was not in at all had the most overall viewers? :troll


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> If fans are just booing Reigns because they're annoyed its not Bryan in his spot then they need to get the fuck over it, Bryan had his moment last year he can't always be stuffed in the main event because fans throw a tantrum. Are we gonna get this same bullshit every year?


I honestly don't think they are.
I honestly think if you Vince had stuck a guy in there that was at least ready and didn't bury Bryan in the process with nothing going into WM with 3 weeks to go they would be cool with it.

Vince is adding a guy because HE wants too even though he isn't ready whilst giving the fans the bird by burying Bryan. What did he think was going to be the fucking reaction?


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm glad The Miz wasn't involved in that Reigns dive spot or the 2015 Royal Rumble winner would have been out of Mania


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> In other words you have lost the argument and are now trying to turn in back to a argument about Bryan marks being the ones that are upset.
> 
> Once again a RR mark fails to realise (Or doesn't see) that it has NOTHING to do with Bryan not being in the WM main event and EVERYTHING to do with RR being green as grass and TOTALLY unready for it.


The majority of the viewers didn't give two shit about Reigns being overpushed until the rumble happened. Then the vocal minority try to pin a wrestler with potential being ruined by Vince overpushing him instead of taking their fair share of the blame of hijacking his push. I produced a counterpoint instead of deflecting. Are you sure Bryan marks aren't the ones upset and making shitty posts as well?

Funny you think I'm a RR mark just because I defend the guy. I guess if I defend Bryan the next day I'm a Bryan mark too. Oh wait if I'm a mark for both how can the likes of you pretend there is a mark war? :O



> No you are just pretending that the majority popped when he jumped over the ropes instead of a proper suicide.


I guess we have different audio then. They always popped for his spears.

Again I'm not the one pretending all Reigns pops are piped in or blame Reigns pops on shitty crowd around here. If you want to pretend everyone hates the guy if it makes you feel better go ahead.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Lesnars scared of Reigns. Scared of carrying him that is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was the best Raw of the young year so far.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*



Marrakesh said:


> It's not that at all. It is the fact that he is the guy who had the story and was actually cutting promos trying to make the belt like a big deal again prior to all of this and the other guys have just been jammed in there as a last minute decision.
> 
> Personally i find the IC title being ''stolen'' by everyone some of the laziest writing i've ever come across.
> 
> ...


I kinda disagree.

This is more entertaining and fun than "I want IC title because I want my picture on the wall". The


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

Guys...


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

...


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

is this a thread from over a decade ago that got bumped? cuz it sure as hell couldn't be about this week's raw.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

:chlol

Raw was one of the worst I have seen in a few months and also one of the worst on the RTWM Raw's I have seen in years.

The show fucking sucked.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What a great and entertaining Raw so far top from bottom*

I have just one word for this thread and that word is.....















#AXELMANIA !


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I like how the fans responded during the Bryan/Harper match. Fans are always into Bryan matches. Can't say the same thing about Reigns, or practically anyone else on the roster. Are the WWE suits even watching his (Daniel Bryan) matches? He is clearly still the top guy for fans to root for.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What you gonna do when Axelmania runs wild on you?


----------



## Primefirst (Jul 28, 2014)

Hoping for a good crowd:grin2:


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just watched Raw from the 2nd, last Raw, and the only thing that's annoyed the absolute fuk out of me is the squash match over Axel.

This was their moment to pull the trigger on a jobber. Cena losing IS a storyline. Even in a losing streak, that's a top level storyline for John Cena. Squashing Axel added NOTHING to it, and only hurt Axel. The crowd were going nuts for the guy. Let him beat Cena by roll up or something like that. Dont give him Rusev but make him a huge name in the battle royal. I was actually excited that Cena would be in it. I LOVE Cena in this level. US Title and Inter title with a name like Cena is awesome because it keeps him relevant, gives legitimacy to the titles and above all legitimately puts up and coming talent in with a legend. Let's face it. We diss Cena's promos but if Cena was in NXT he'd be INSANELY over for his mic skills. He's just cheesy. 

I just dont want to see back to back Cena / Rusev matches. It's pointless.

Btw, Steph McMahon is one of the greatest mic workers in female history. She's soo convincing in every role and so confident on the mic. She's ALWAYS been a straight up cnt and it works.


Watching as I type. HHH calling Book in about Sting. I'm excited if they mention TNA. Now I know they wont, but HHH better not easily kick Books ass. 

I've seen clips of original Sting. I didnt watch WCW back then. But I LOVE how they are using LEGEND Sting over current Sting. The uncontrollable Steve Austin rival. Not the "icon" from TNA that was a legendary figure that was in the "reality era".

Oh shit Book fired on the way out? WAIT....Book just walks away? WHY? He was a recent wrestler. 

Alright, they did a cool switch. Although he's great at what he does, since when? Lol. But still, made HHH look slick. Booker shouldn't have looked like a bitch though. I watched recently when him and Rock did their after Raw ended spinaroony segment when Booker rock bottomed Rock. I was never huge into him but he was a big name in WWE and he shouldnt be a bitch ever.

As much as I diss Divas, AJ seems genuinely interested in wrestling. She might be good looking but you can even see that she knows how to slide into the ring where the rest of them cant. She has a lot of kinks but she seems more interested in being good than pretty, which is probably a big part of CM Punk'a influence.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Only a few more days until Axelmania!


----------

